# L4.01 Software Experiences / Bugs



## Rob Glasser

L4.01 testers please use this thread to discuss your experiences with the release of L4.01.

Software release notes can be found here


----------



## heels98

Checked this morning and I have received L4.01. Didnt' think I was going to get it until tomorrow but there it was. Don't have much time to test until this afternoon. Channel re-mapping is definitely there, as is DishComm setup. All of my DVR recordings are there, and the ones that were recorded off of satellited HD channels now have an HD logo next to them (not just the guide.) More results later.


----------



## johnsbin

Awoke this morning, checked the DVR and the Hard Disk Corrupted warning showed up and said it would have to delete everything. I pressed the DELETE button and it rebooted back up to version 366 and all my recordings are still intact.

My email said early Friday morning so that's when I would expect something anyway.


----------



## cclement

johnsbin said:


> Awoke this morning, checked the DVR and the Hard Disk Corrupted warning showed up and said it would have to delete everything. I pressed the DELETE button and it rebooted back up to version 366 and all my recordings are still intact.
> 
> My email said early Friday morning so that's when I would expect something anyway.


The exact same thing happened to me. That's the 1st time I ever seen that Error and DELETE message. I'm very glad nothing was deleted!


----------



## skyviewmark1

Not the first time I have gotten the hard drive corrupt screen.. Not sure if it is connected to me signing up for the 4.01 test.. Still have 3.66 so will keep waiting for 4.01.. But It scares the heck out of me everytime I see the delete now prompt... Even though I know so far it hasn't really hurt anything.


----------



## dr928gt

One Quick Tip concerning HD Mapdown. At first I thought it wasn't working on mine as it didn't show up on my Guide (one of my custom favoite lists). After checking "all sub" it was indeed working. I guess I expected it to automatically update my Favorites lists, it does not. You have to manually add the new mapdown channels to your Favorites List. They do make it easy as all HD channels have an HD logo even in the favorites modify list.

Everything else seems OK so far.


----------



## dr928gt

FYI, DishComm not functioning: Neither of my 622s will communicate with each other althought they do recognise "themselves". I tried manually adding each one using the R # (tried both as receiver and modem)and get "error adding DishCOMM device". I do have surge surpressors on both units and assume this is why.


----------



## focusmold

First I must say that I am very pleased to be included in this test process. I have found one potential bug that did require a front panel reset. I am going to go through the beta test guidelines sent in the email. Then I will send info to E*. The first Christmas morning suprise I found was it appears E* has a handle on the OTA signal loss overpower/multipath tuner issue.


----------



## ChuckA

I just took a quick look this morning. The HD logo in My Recordings as well as in the Guide is very nice. The Dishcomm screen does seem to search for other receivers but I have none connected. The System Info screen now tells me I have "LNB Drift". Not sure if that is new but I never saw it before. I did seem to have a problem exiting from this screen. Pressing Done displayed the previous menu but then immediately put me back in the System Info screen. Took a number of attempts to get away from this screen.

I did several tests on the Local Channels screen. Deleted some OTA channels then added some others. Scan Locals also. Never got a re-boot from any of this so hopefully that re-boot problem is fixed.

I'll set down with the script for real testing later.


----------



## robertkoor

ChuckA said:


> I just took a quick look this morning. The HD logo in My Recordings as well as in the Guide is very nice. The Dishcomm screen does seem to search for other receivers but I have none connected. The System Info screen now tells me I have "LNB Drift". Not sure if that is new but I never saw it before. I did seem to have a problem exiting from this screen. Pressing Done displayed the previous menu but then immediately put me back in the System Info screen. Took a number of attempts to get away from this screen.
> 
> I did several tests on the Local Channels screen. Deleted some OTA channels then added some others. Scan Locals also. Never got a re-boot from any of this so hopefully that re-boot problem is fixed.
> 
> I'll set down with the script for real testing later.


Does the Dishcomm work with the ethernet port? How is it trying to find other receivers? It did not say anything about it in the email sent to us testers and I was curious. I can run an ethernet cable to the receiver, but didn't know if I should do it now, or wait.


----------



## RONHL

heels98 said:


> Checked this morning and I have received L4.01. Didnt' think I was going to get it until tomorrow but there it was. Don't have much time to test until this afternoon. Channel re-mapping is definitely there, as is DishComm setup. All of my DVR recordings are there, and the ones that were recorded off of satellited HD channels now have an HD logo next to them (not just the guide.) More results later.


Same here for me, my email said tomorrow but here it is.
Love the side by side PIP and the new guide showing which ch's are HD and the remapping.
Also all my recordings are intact and the ones that are HD have its logo, cool....
So far so good, have not checked out everything yet but like to say nice job D/N... also havent heard any audio or seen any video issues:lol:


----------



## focusmold

DishComm is over powerline and will not work through a few powerstrips and surge supressors.


----------



## robertkoor

focusmold said:


> DishComm is over powerline and will not work through a few powerstrips and surge supressors.


So if I have a power line conditioner as well as having a power line firewall at the circuit breaker box for my home automation system, so I'm probably out of luck on any power line signalling. My update has not occurred yet, but was the ethernet port activated at all with this update? Also, is the Dishcomm only for 622's to 622's? I have a 211 and wondered if that would work with the 622. I'd love to be able to use ethernet on both and get them both to see each other. Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp

Becareful when setting timers for HGTV/Discovery/ and Food. These channels are mapped down and are not simulcast channels. What I mean by this is, HGTV and HGTV-HD play unique content, so if you want to set a timer for Trading Spaces you may end up with the Dog Whisperer instead. There is an HD/SD priority selection in options menu under timers.


----------



## voripteth

I didn't sign up for the test beta but it looks like I have it anyway. This morning I see that my DVR guide shows which programs are in HD and which ones aren't. It's handy since my morning news is labeled HD even though the image is SD. (Guess I better change that to a SD channel.)

I haven't checked the version number on the DVR yet. If I'm seeing the HD logo on my program guide I have 4.01, right?

Anyone else get the update without signing up?
If you signed me up automatically that's fine with me too.


----------



## teachsac

ChuckA said:


> The System Info screen now tells me I have "LNB Drift". Not sure if that is new but I never saw it before. I did seem to have a problem exiting from this screen. Pressing Done displayed the previous menu but then immediately put me back in the System Info screen. Took a number of attempts to get away from this screen.


THe LNB test is new for the 622. It was added to the 211/411 with the last update. I also have LNBF drift for 61.5 (-5.04 MHZ). I believe the tolerance is -8. Had no problem exiting this screen though.

One thing I did notice is that I am having a lot of breakups on my OTA Locals that I didn't have last night. Good signal strength.

I'm ready to test this baby out now.

Scott


----------



## DAG

Awoke to 4.01 this AM without incident. The timers were fine and fired off as scheduled (a manual timer at 6:30AM).

So far, all testing asked for has been ok. Pause buffer also works ok now for live TV!


----------



## suignrs

Even though I was not expecting the 4.01 download until tomorrow as a "beta" tester, I have indeed received it as of this morning. So far (I obviously haven't had much of a chance to get into any real exploration) everything seems ok. The side-by-side PIP is there (though not using all the screen), the guide is reflecting HD availability, close captioning is still working (too bad we couldn't get a one button solution to that) and all my timers and previous recordings are intact.

Just wanted to let all know Dish has indeed started the rollout.


----------



## dbconsultant

Jason Nipp said:


> Becareful when setting timers for HGTV/Discovery/ and Food. These channels are mapped down and are not simulcast channels. What I mean by this is, HGTV and HGTV-HD play unique content, so if you want to set a timer for Trading Spaces you may end up with the Dog Whisperer instead. There is an HD/SD priority selection in options menu under timers.


Is there a way to exclude those non-mirrored channels from being mapped down?


----------



## mchaney

OK. No 622's have caught on fire yet, so everything is working well enough. Now go release it to the masses!

 

Mike


----------



## Geronimo

I still have 3.66. It did not bother me since I expected the download tonight but maybe I did not amke the cutr somehow.


----------



## redbird

My non-beta test 622 got 4.01, no HD corrupt message, no new bugs so far. Tonight my beta test 622 should get it's update and I'll see how this Dishcomm thing does. Love the new PIP and HD mapdown. I locked out all the SD national and local mapdowns that were the same as the HD version, really cleans up the guide.


----------



## kaman

Ok, I had to finally join DBS (long time member of SatGuys) to ask this question. I guess that makes me a "bi-poster" or something like that (I read this somewhere).

Anyway, nobody can seem to answer this (either here or satguys), or at least I can't find the answer. Hopefully Mark can shed some light.

Does the "ERASE HD CONTENT" message I got this morning mean that they tried to update my box to L401 last night? I signed up for the test thru Mark. (Still L366)


----------



## RandallA

dbconsultant said:


> Is there a way to exclude those non-mirrored channels from being mapped down?


Yes, you can. Go to Menu, System Setup, Local Channels, then Channel Display. Disable DishHD Channels.


----------



## jimstick

I guess it's safe to assume that I won't be getting 4.01 unless I was "selected" as a tester, and notified as such?


----------



## Jason Nipp

jimstick said:


> I guess it's safe to assume that I won't be getting 4.01 unless I was "selected" as a tester, and notified as such?


I would say it's safe to assume everyone will get it within a few weeks unless something catastrophic is found in the next few days.


----------



## dbconsultant

RandallA said:


> Yes, you can. Go to Menu, System Setup, Local Channels, then Channel Display. Disable DishHD Channels.


Thank you! I'm at work and don't even know if I have mapdown yet but wanted to be prepared. Appreciate the tip!


----------



## jimstick

Jason Nipp said:


> I would say it's safe to assume everyone will get it within a few weeks unless something catastrophic is found in the next few days.


Thanks!


----------



## teachsac

As was stated on the tech chat, DD5.1 over HDMI was supposed to be released with 4.01. I can verify that this is true. Hooked up my STB to my Denon 4806 and it works flawlessly. Unfortunately, my other 622 didn't get the update, so I can't test it with my Lexicon.

S~


----------



## Mark Lamutt

kaman said:


> Ok, I had to finally join DBS (long time member of SatGuys) to ask this question. I guess that makes me a "bi-poster" or something like that (I read this somewhere).
> 
> Anyway, nobody can seem to answer this (either here or satguys), or at least I can't find the answer. Hopefully Mark can shed some light.
> 
> Does the "ERASE HD CONTENT" message I got this morning mean that they tried to update my box to L401 last night? I signed up for the test thru Mark. (Still L366)


No, that message is an indication of corrupted VOD content on your receiver that needs to be deleted. It has nothing to do with your DVR recordings.


----------



## P Smith

voripteth said:


> I didn't sign up for the test beta but it looks like I have it anyway. This morning I see that my DVR guide shows which programs are in HD and which ones aren't. It's handy since my morning news is labeled HD even though the image is SD. (Guess I better change that to a SD channel.)
> 
> I haven't checked the version number on the DVR yet. If I'm seeing the HD logo on my program guide I have 4.01, right?
> 
> Anyone else get the update without signing up?
> If you signed me up automatically that's fine with me too.


Check the info http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=880069&postcount=374


----------



## TBoneit

voripteth said:


> I didn't sign up for the test beta but it looks like I have it anyway. This morning I see that my DVR guide shows which programs are in HD and which ones aren't. It's handy since my morning news is labeled HD even though the image is SD. (Guess I better change that to a SD channel.)
> 
> I haven't checked the version number on the DVR yet. If I'm seeing the HD logo on my program guide I have 4.01, right?
> 
> Anyone else get the update without signing up?
> If you signed me up automatically that's fine with me too.


It probably is in HD 4:3 AR. Check by tuning the HD on one tuner and the SD on another and swap back and forth. I'm guessing that the HD channel will look better. It doesn't have to be 16:9 to be HD. Look at Uni HD's showing of Northern Exposure a 4:3 AR video with black sidebars and a uniHD bug saying in True 1080i that runs out into the black bars.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I'm still sensing some confusion about who's getting this software release when.

Last night at midnight, a number (in the thousands) received the L4.01 download through the normal receiver number range targetting that Dish Network usually uses. If you received L4.01 last night, it means your receiver fell inside the target range.

Tonight at midnight is when the 350 forum testers will get the update. Dish will be monitoring the call centers for feedback specific to L4.01 to track problems, but are specifically looking for reports from the 350 forum testers as the baseline for whether or not L4.01 will be released to the rest of the 622 population.

Does that clear it up?


----------



## P Smith

jimstick said:


> I guess it's safe to assume that I won't be getting 4.01 unless I was "selected" as a tester, and notified as such?


Check a criteria and see if your 622 included.


----------



## P Smith

ML, you can see by yourself that selection here.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yep.. I got it on one of my 622s last night.. I did not have time to take a good look at everything this morning but all seems well. Love the PIP side by side and the HD logo stuff is cool. 

One thing I noticed.. If you hit the pip position button it automatically jumps to side by side view. Sweat.

Another thing I noticed... It seems that the OTA HD timer with a Dish HD local Timer as a back up handles the priority correctly. Have to look at it a bit closer but that is what I thought I saw as I was going through my DVR schedule this morning. 

Also saw the HD/SD setting for Dish Pass. Most excellent. So based on the notes and the posts so far, Looks like DishComm, Side by Side, sticky pause, and timer event limits where addressed from the wish list.


----------



## samchecker

focusmold said:


> The first Christmas morning suprise I found was it appears E* has a handle on the OTA signal loss overpower/multipath tuner issue.


Hello! That wasn't mentioned in the release notes. I'd love to know if this is true, as it's the single biggest complaint I have about an otherwise very cool piece of hardware...more reports, please!


----------



## Ron Barry

Yeah.. if OTA has improved for some of the people in problem areas. Definitely would like to hear this. I think Austin is one. Anybody in Austin get it and if so did it improve life or is the issues still there?


----------



## Rob Glasser

dbconsultant said:


> Is there a way to exclude those non-mirrored channels from being mapped down?


Turning this off in the menu will turn it off for ALL Dish HD channel mapdowns. A trick you can use to "turn it off" for just the ones you don't want, i.e. the ones that don't simulcast, use the locks and 'lock' those channels and then turn on locks. I actually use this feature to hide a whole slew of channels I don't care to ever see.

Looks like you can add me to the list of people with L4.01 as well. Fun times =)


----------



## FitzAusTex

I'm in Austin and should be getting the release tonight. I'll def post here if the Austin/Fox issue is resolved! It is probably the single biggest issue for me.


----------



## tsduke

teachsac said:


> As was stated on the tech chat, DD5.1 over HDMI was supposed to be released with 4.01. I can verify that this is true. Hooked up my STB to my Denon 4806 and it works flawlessly. Unfortunately, my other 622 didn't get the update, so I can't test it with my Lexicon.
> 
> S~


Sweet, this topped my list of fixes for sure.


----------



## Ron Barry

Looks like things are going to be a bit warm in the support area over the weekend. Remember guys.. Send in those reports through the official channels as well as post your experiences here. 

Also.. I will get some new polls up over the weekend. If you can spend a few days kicking the tires and then given your feedback in the polls we can get a finger in the wind feel by Monday.


----------



## bigthrust

jimstick said:


> I guess it's safe to assume that I won't be getting 4.01 unless I was "selected" as a tester, and notified as such?


No it was not safe to assume...... the 4.01 was sent out to some requesters (beta testers) and some that did not request at all. It has been officially released for batch updates.


----------



## kaman

It actually looks like a shrewd move on E* part. Its a win-win. They were planning on limited rollout anyways this week. They invited us DBS-nerds to be included. We feel happy because we feel like we are in the loop and contributing (I think we actually are). They are happy that they will get additional meaningful feedback from "experts" with this first batch, instead of just calls to the call center.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well Kaman.. I am sure the call centers is second hand info and definitely not from sources where people know their boxes well. We have people here that have some sophisticated Home theater equipment and are very knowledgeable. They have a lot to offer in terms of feedback. They have installations that most normal people (We are geeks) don't have. 

Tapping into this is all good and I think will result in getting to the Go no Go for wide roll-out quicker and with a more accurate answer given the information is coming from people that bang their boxes hard. 

The big point here.. Is getting good information back to E* in a timely manner. We (The community) does that and it does become a win-win and hopefully we can provide more help in future releases.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Rob Glasser said:


> Turning this off in the menu will turn it off for ALL Dish HD channel mapdowns. A trick you can use to "turn it off" for just the ones you don't want, i.e. the ones that don't simulcast, use the locks and 'lock' those channels and then turn on locks. I actually use this feature to hide a whole slew of channels I don't care to ever see.
> 
> Looks like you can add me to the list of people with L4.01 as well. Fun times =)


 I did this too and I have excluded all sd versions and all high hd channel numbers that are duplicated. I am hoping that they will keep mirroring the hd channels to the low numbers in the future and we can eventually have all hd channels and no sd. I only hope that they don't charge more for the new hd channel additions in the future- $20.00 is enough. I hope that they will follow DIrectv's lead and turn this into a tech fee and keep adding hd versions and charge no more than for the sd channels.


----------



## kaman

I re-read my post, and I can see how it could be seen as sarcastic by some. It wasn't meant to be. I was really trying to spread the llluuuvvv.


----------



## Ron Barry

I was just re-iterating the love.


----------



## Hall

When will we, if ever, see a list (even partial) of *bug fixes*. The public information so far is just new _features_.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hall said:


> When will we, if ever, see a list (even partial) of *bug fixes*. The public information so far is just new _features_.


You wont. Dish never sends lists like this out. Release notes usually contain highlights and they also have contained bug fixes on some release notes in the past. Basically what you see on the release notes is all the information we get on what is in the release. Ofcourse there is a lot more but there is never a detailed list provided to the public.


----------



## focusmold

I hope those in Austin see the same result I say with 4.01. Every morning when I get out of bed I hit Menu,Menu to check version#. When it said 4.01 the second thing I did was tune to WTVW Fox7.1 my overpower problem channel and it was stable for the 15 min I watched it. Previously I couldn't go 15 seconds without breakups.


----------



## darkstarchuck

Anyone know if the audio drop-out problem was addressed? I sub'ed for the update and will test as I have committed, however, in the e-mail from Dish, I didn't see any mention of turning off my noisy laptop cooler under my 622 to see if the audio "stuttering" problem is better or worse. Do we assume that it is an official problem that they would try to fix, and test accordingly? Glad to hear about the cool new features, will immediately change the settings on my Denon to get the audio over HDMI. We'll have to crank it up and listen for any audio differences from digital optical!:lol:


----------



## Wake Jitsu

Please forgive my ignorance, but what is "mapping down"?


----------



## James Long

darkstarchuck said:


> I didn't see any mention of turning off my noisy laptop cooler under my 622 to see if the audio "stuttering" problem is better or worse.


E* probably doesn't know about your cooler. If your unit runs hot without it I'd say keep it running. The 622 was not designed to run in an oven ...


Wake Jitsu said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what is "mapping down"?


High numbered channels being also shown on low channel numbers ... similar to the way locals are "mapped down" from the 6000/7000/8000/9000 ranges to two digit numbers. Some 94xx HD channels are available on their three digit counterparts.


----------



## dbconsultant

Rob Glasser said:


> Turning this off in the menu will turn it off for ALL Dish HD channel mapdowns. A trick you can use to "turn it off" for just the ones you don't want, i.e. the ones that don't simulcast, use the locks and 'lock' those channels and then turn on locks. I actually use this feature to hide a whole slew of channels I don't care to ever see.


Just to make sure I understand: I should turn off the mapdown, 'lock' the channels that I don't want mapped, and then turn the mapdown back on? Should I then leave them locked or is it safe to unlock them? I want to make sure I can see both channels in the case of non-mirrored channels, of course. Next question, I've never used locks, where do I find them?

Thanks!


----------



## James Long

Menu - 5 is Locks, IIRC. Lock the channels, then "hide locked channels".


----------



## Ron Barry

darkstarchuck said:


> Anyone know if the audio drop-out problem was addressed? I sub'ed for the update and will test as I have committed, however, in the e-mail from Dish, I didn't see any mention of turning off my noisy laptop cooler under my 622 to see if the audio "stuttering" problem is better or worse. Do we assume that it is an official problem that they would try to fix, and test accordingly? Glad to hear about the cool new features, will immediately change the settings on my Denon to get the audio over HDMI. We'll have to crank it up and listen for any audio differences from digital optical!:lol:


Audio issues are near and dear to my heart. With L3.66 I would not classify it has having a heat/audio issue. Perhaps that is one of the root causes, but I also believe it is not the only one.

I would definitely report back any audio issues or your audio experiences back to Dish. Also, I will be having an audio poll that hopefully people will report back as to if L4.01 has improved their audio experiencs.


----------



## dbconsultant

James Long said:


> Menu - 5 is Locks, IIRC. Lock the channels, then "hide locked channels".


But if I 'hide locked channels', how will I be able to see them? Or do I just lock and hide until after I've turned the mapdown back down? Sorry if I'm being dense, I haven't used the locked thing yet and am a bit unfamiliar with it. Also I'm at work so don't have it in front of me to try out.


----------



## kaman

Some people don't like seeing the channels twice on their guide, so they lock out the one they don't want to see.


----------



## James Long

dbconsultant said:


> But if I 'hide locked channels', how will I be able to see them? Or do I just lock and hide until after I've turned the mapdown back down? Sorry if I'm being dense, I haven't used the locked thing yet and am a bit unfamiliar with it. Also I'm at work so don't have it in front of me to try out.


If you are trying to lock channels and see them you won't be able to 'hide locked'. My situation is such that I don't want to see the channels I've locked out. I suppose if I had kids and locked out skinamax I'd want it not hidden so it could be found (for programs I would watch).

The mapdown needs to be on for the channels to show up in the EPG and in the locks list for you to be able to lock and hide.

Favorites lists contain the channels you added ... new channels (consider the mapdowns new) will not be added to your favorites lists automagically.

The new HD mapdowns WILL appear in the HD Only favorites list (if mapdown is on).


----------



## kmcnamara

This is the weirdest software rollout I've ever seen. A partial release one night followed the next night by another partial rollout to 350 others (some of whom may have received it the previous night). What if there are issues? Are they going to push 3.66 down to everyone or just hold 4.01 for the people who haven't gotten it yet? I'm glad I'm getting it tonight for sure, but this process just seems really odd to me.

I'm in the GO350 (group of 350) and I didn't get it last night. Which is fine since I won't have time to mess with it until Saturday anyway.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Kelly, this is an odd situation. The plan was to get the 350 forum people in the same batch as the limited rollout that went last night. But both I and the people at Dish who put this together underestimated the amount of time it would take to collate the data that I sent over. 

There's a specific window of opportunity during which they can send the receiver targetting information into the stream. We missed the window yesterday to get targetted for last night's download. So it had to be posponed until tonight. 

This was a very unstandard process, that if all goes well with, we'll be able to standardize for next time around.


----------



## dbconsultant

James Long said:


> If you are trying to lock channels and see them you won't be able to 'hide locked'. My situation is such that I don't want to see the channels I've locked out. I suppose if I had kids and locked out skinamax I'd want it not hidden so it could be found (for programs I would watch).
> 
> The mapdown needs to be on for the channels to show up in the EPG and in the locks list for you to be able to lock and hide.
> 
> Favorites lists contain the channels you added ... new channels (consider the mapdowns new) will not be added to your favorites lists automagically.
> 
> The new HD mapdowns WILL appear in the HD Only favorites list (if mapdown is on).


Thanks, James, I think I've got it now.


----------



## BJK

kaman said:


> Some people don't like seeing the channels twice on their guide, so they lock out the one they don't want to see.


Guess I'm being a little dense here also. Seems to me that the lock feature is one way to hide channels but I've always used a favorites list to do the same thing. Am I missing something here?? One second thought, would the locks feature keep unwanted channels out of the search function. Never concidered that until now.

BJK


----------



## rogerpl

Ron Barry said:


> Yep.. I got it on one of my 622s last night.. I did not have time to take a good look at everything this morning but all seems well. Love the PIP side by side and the HD logo stuff is cool.
> 
> One thing I noticed.. If you hit the pip position button it automatically jumps to side by side view. Sweat.
> 
> Another thing I noticed... It seems that the OTA HD timer with a Dish HD local Timer as a back up handles the priority correctly. Have to look at it a bit closer but that is what I thought I saw as I was going through my DVR schedule this morning.
> 
> Also saw the HD/SD setting for Dish Pass. Most excellent. So based on the notes and the posts so far, Looks like DishComm, Side by Side, sticky pause, and timer event limits where addressed from the wish list.


By sticky pause do you mean you can swap from tuner 1 while paused to tuner 2 and back again and still be paused?


----------



## lakebum431

rogerpl said:


> By sticky pause do you mean you can swap from tuner 1 while paused to tuner 2 and back again and still be paused?


Yep! I know that this is one of the things that the former Tivo users have been asking for.


----------



## thefunks67

lakebum431 said:


> Yep! I know that this is one of the things that the former Tivo users have been asking for.


My life is now complete.

Thank You E*!

-Funk


----------



## ChuckA

kaman said:


> Some people don't like seeing the channels twice on their guide, so they lock out the one they don't want to see.


I originally had my HD channels mapped down. When 4.01 was installed, I started seeing both the HD local and SD local in the Guide with the HD logo on the HD channel (Channel Display screen option is now "HD and SD"). I guess this must be the default now. That puts too many duplicates in the Guide for me and I don't really ever want to watch an SD if there is an HD. In the Local Channels screen (Channel Display) I changed it back to HD Priority and now the SD local channels do not appear. I love it when all the channels line up with the HD logo in them.

The Guide also shows the SD and HD channels together for non-Locals like ESPN, Discovery and HBO. That's nice. I often found my wife watching SD programs because she found them in the Guide and did not think about their being an HD channel showing the same thing. This make it much easier to see when there is an HD option available to you.


----------



## darkstarchuck

James Long said:


> E* probably doesn't know about your cooler. If your unit runs hot without it I'd say keep it running. The 622 was not designed to run in an oven ...


NOT in, next to.... JK. Seriously, after having the stuttering/drop-out issue, I came here thru Google and found the thread "The Audio Issues on the 622 are getting old!!". Lots of posts there related to heat and reducing it and how it shouldn't be like that.
First I moved the 510 off of the 622, then, as the audio rack I use is open on 3.5 sides, and still having the problem, I used an old laptop cooler, which all but eliminated the problem. It will still stutter on occasion, however, no where near as often.  Now, it's just the wife that complains about the fan noise...
I'm very impressed at the level of involvement E* has given us and will find the time to contribute back to them and this Forum!


----------



## cebbigh

Rob Glasser said:


> Turning this off in the menu will turn it off for ALL Dish HD channel mapdowns. A trick you can use to "turn it off" for just the ones you don't want, i.e. the ones that don't simulcast, use the locks and 'lock' those channels and then turn on locks. I actually use this feature to hide a whole slew of channels I don't care to ever see.
> 
> Looks like you can add me to the list of people with L4.01 as well. Fun times =)


I do exactly the same thing and have discovered what is a problem for me. Because I use search a lot and don't like seeing the same listing duplicated 2x (just two different channels) I lock one of the two channels. Problem is that if you lock the 9000 channel it also locks the mapped down channel. For instance, if lock the HBOHD channel (9xxx) and don't lock the mapped down channel (3xx) and then do a search for a movie using the # sign it will not bring up any occurances of the movie either on the 9xxx or the 3xxx that maps down to. I can lock the 3xx and not the 9xxx and make it work without seeing duplicate listings, but that defeats the purpose. This does not happen with local HD channels in the 8xxx when you lock them out (ex: records 004-00 in HD if you've selected the the Local HD preference).


----------



## rogerpl

lakebum431 said:


> Yep! I know that this is one of the things that the former Tivo users have been asking for.


That was on my previous dish receiver that i've been missing on my 622


----------



## SJHester

Had to run home at lunch (wife had an emergency, could not switch from DVD to SAT), and found I was a lucky lottery draw and got L4.01 last night. I will be playing tonight and will post anything I find.


----------



## rogerpl

SJHester said:


> Had to run home at lunch (wife had an emergency, could not switch from DVD to SAT), and found I was a lucky lottery draw and got L4.01 last night. I will be playing tonight and will post anything I find.


I had to go home last night from work to help wife with same issue, god bless them. Mad when they can't do it but don't want to listen and learn what to do.


----------



## Ron Barry

SJHester said:


> Had to run home at lunch (wife had an emergency, could not switch from DVD to SAT), and found I was a lucky lottery draw and got L4.01 last night. I will be playing tonight and will post anything I find.


Please do SJHester and :welcome_s to DBSTalk. Hope you find the site helpful. Looks like we are internet neighbors.


----------



## klaatu

I noticed that when L4.01 loaded early today on my 622, It reset my events as follows:

Those I marked skipped, if it originally was set to record L4.01 appeared to reset it to record.

Those I marked restore, if it originally was set to skip L4.01 appeared to set it to skip.

Its only a minor inconvenience.

Has anyone else seen this anomaly


----------



## sthor

lakebum431 said:


> Yep! I know that this is one of the things that the former Tivo users have been asking for.


That is truly wonderful news!

Yes I am a former DirecTivo owner.


----------



## JSIsabella

Man - I picked a bad week to not check the forum to see what was going on. I missed my chance.

I looked this AM - still on version 3.66. It sounds like 4.01 is working pretty well so far.

I can't wait for the new version! A fix for the OTA overpower/breakup issues would really be a nice surprise!!!

Can I "Pre-Register" for the next time Dish wants testers for a new version?????????


----------



## thefunks67

lakebum431 said:


> Yep! I know that this is one of the things that the former Tivo users have been asking for.


Does it split the 1 hour buffer across both tuners so in effect each tuner only buffers for a half hour or is it 1 hour buffer for each tuner?

-Funk


----------



## Ron Barry

Are you talking about Dish or Tivo Funks. With Dish it is 1hr per buffer.


----------



## Rob Glasser

klaatu said:


> I noticed that when L4.01 loaded early today on my 622, It reset my events as follows:
> 
> Those I marked skipped, if it originally was set to record L4.01 appeared to reset it to record.
> 
> Those I marked restore, if it originally was set to skip L4.01 appeared to set it to skip.
> 
> Its only a minor inconvenience.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this anomaly


I don't think I had any manual skips or restores going right now but this something I've noticed in the past with new versions. Yes it is a minor annoyance but at least it's an easy one to correct.


----------



## wpmealey

I am one of those that did not request 4.01 but got it anyway.

The only thing that I notice is a much longer delay when changing channels on any satellite channel, 4 to 6 second delay. This does not occur on my over the air antenna for my digital locals. Has anyone else noticed this.

Bill


----------



## 4bama

Jason Nipp said:


> Becareful when setting timers for HGTV/Discovery/ and Food. These channels are mapped down and are not simulcast channels. What I mean by this is, HGTV and HGTV-HD play unique content, so if you want to set a timer for Trading Spaces you may end up with the Dog Whisperer instead. There is an HD/SD priority selection in options menu under timers.


I also picked up on this, when picking channels to display in your EPG be sure to include BOTH SD and HD channels for these three channels:

FOOD 110/9462
HGTV 112/9461
DISC 182/9421

Choosing both SD and HD mapdown will allow you to select the event to watch/record from the EPG, they will be shown back to back in the guide. For example, your EPG will display DISC 182 twice with different programming, the HD logo is always the second one displayed.


----------



## ChuckA

wpmealey said:


> I am one of those that did not request 4.01 but got it anyway.
> 
> The only thing that I notice is a much longer delay when changing channels on any satellite channel, 4 to 6 second delay. This does not occur on my over the air antenna for my digital locals. Has anyone else noticed this.
> 
> Bill


Yes, it does seem to me to take a little longer than it used to.


----------



## ChuckA

4bama said:


> I also picked up on this, when picking channels to display in your EPG be sure to include BOTH SD and HD channels for these three channels:
> 
> FOOD 110/9462
> HGTV 112/9461
> DISC 182/9421
> 
> Choosing both SD and HD mapdown will allow you to select the event to watch/record from the EPG, they will be shown back to back in the guide. For example, your EPG will display DISC 182 twice with different programming, the HD logo is always the second one displayed.


The map down looks to me like it only affects local channels. I set mine back to "HD Priority" instead of "HD and SD" and I still get the Guide display of the sat channels together when there is a SD and HD version. Maybe I need to reload the Guide to be sure, but that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## thefunks67

Ron Barry said:


> Are you talking about Dish or Tivo Funks. With Dish it is 1hr per buffer.


Sorry, I was refering to the 622. So each tuner has a one hour buffer with the "sticky" pause?

-Funk


----------



## archer75

johnsbin said:


> Awoke this morning, checked the DVR and the Hard Disk Corrupted warning showed up and said it would have to delete everything. I pressed the DELETE button and it rebooted back up to version 366 and all my recordings are still intact.
> 
> My email said early Friday morning so that's when I would expect something anyway.


I had the exact same thing happen this morning. And I did NOT sign up to be a beta tester.


----------



## 4bama

ChuckA said:


> The map down looks to me like it only affects local channels. I set mine back to "HD Priority" instead of "HD and SD" and I still get the Guide display of the sat channels together when there is a SD and HD version. Maybe I need to reload the Guide to be sure, but that's what it looked like to me.


Well, my message may be confusing. I make my own favorite list and rarely use the "Canned" lists of "ALL", "ALL SUB", "ALL HD". So what I'm talking about is making your own Favorite list of channels. I call mine "Wayne's", so in this list I add only the channels I want to see in my EPG.

This is where you want to select both the SD and HD version of FOOD, HGTV or DISC since the SD and HD have different programming scheduled. Other HD channels do not duplicate the SD (TNT, ESPN, ESPN2 for example) so I only select the HD version in my personal favorite lists.


----------



## Hall

archer75 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen this morning. And I did NOT sign up to be a beta tester.


 To repeat again, this scenario has nothing to do with L4.01.


----------



## Hall

4bama: You don't need the mapdown function. I'm thinking that the mapdown is more for, hmmm, shall we say "challenged" folks who don't know that HD programs are often shown on a different channel. Remember, the majority of HDTV owners do *not* watch HD programming or worse, have HD service. Thing is, they think they have _HDTV_.


----------



## Hall

Who can cross-reference "bugs" listed in this thread, http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65645, to see what's been fixed in L4.01 ??


----------



## Rob Glasser

ChuckA said:


> The map down looks to me like it only affects local channels. I set mine back to "HD Priority" instead of "HD and SD" and I still get the Guide display of the sat channels together when there is a SD and HD version. Maybe I need to reload the Guide to be sure, but that's what it looked like to me.


There are 2 mapdown options, one for local channels and one for Sat HD channels with SD equivalents. For the local one you have a bunch of options for the Sat channels it's either enabled or disabled. If I remember what I looked at this morning they are on the same screen.


----------



## Tom in TX

I signed up to be a tester, but I got the update last night anyway!
Will they re-send it tonight? Will I then be 8.02?? :lol: 


Tom in TX


----------



## DAG

So far, everything seems to be OK with 4.01 for the various tests outlined in the email that was sent to the pre-release testers. However, I've been playing around with the pause live TV. If you pause for 5 sec or so, it seems to pickup and play about from where you paused. Then go to live tv for a bit by pressing view live tv button. Pause again for a few seconds, and then press pause again. It starts playing from some spot farther back in the buffer than where you were when you last started watching live tv. Even if you press the fast forward button while watching live tv to make sure you are at the end of some unrecognized buffer, when you press pause and then pause again, you will jump back to some point in the past. This is reproducible.

I'll keep testing and playing around to find out if anything else is buggy and then put my observations in an email response to Dish as requested.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hall said:


> Who can cross-reference "bugs" listed in this thread, http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65645, to see what's been fixed in L4.01 ??


You are kidding right Hall?  That task would very time consuming and you won't see me doing it.

Two reasons why I won't be taken on that one...

One, it would be rather difficult to ferrit out a complete bug list from the thread you pointed to. Two, one would have to have access to the bug fix list that I am sure is internal only or verify each one of the reported suspect bugs from the created list. Ofcourse this assumes that the ferrited bugs are accurate and easily testable.

Lot of work..... Anyone up for the task? Not me.

I could see where there might be some benefit, but to me I would rather spend my time playing with the new code and either identifying new bugs and if I run into something that seems fixed reporting it here.


----------



## 4bama

I put 401 through it's list of tests described in the email from DISH and so far so good. Nothing major but if others will confirm this before reports go back to DISH it will help.

Some may recall the Tech Forum about 3 months ago where a caller (or email) complained about having to manually reset the "Start early" and "end late" defaults in order to record back-to-back programs on the same channel and only use one tuner (normally 2). The answer was "this will be corrected on the next software release".

Try this in single mode (dual mode works the same").

From your EPG select a program to record, then select the next program to record on the same channel: Example:

From the EPG channel 118 (A&E) select a program (later than current time) to record, say a program that runs from 1:00 to 2:00PM. Select "record once", the default for this is "Start 1 minute early, Stop 10 minutes late". Tuner 2 will correctly be assigned.

Now on the same channel 118 from the EPG select the program that starts at 2:00 and goes to 3:00PM to record. Tuner 1 is assigned. (This is wrong)

Now from your EPG select a different channel (say 119) and record the program that starts at 2:00PM. You get a timer conflict!

The same timer conflict occurs if you try to record back-to-back programs from an OTA channel.

If you manually reset the "start early" and "end late" values to 0, 0 instead of the default 1,10 everything works correctly. Back-to-back recordings from the same channel will both be assigned to tuner 2, leaving you tuner 1 to watch a live show on different channels.

Please confirm my observations and recollections.

Next, not a problem, but the new HDMI test screen addition has all options grayed out in the left pane except "Disp Info". Not sure what they would do but must be for future use. The "Disp Info" has several pages of reports if you understand their meaning.

And finally, although not promised I was looking for the OTA EPG data to be restored for subchannels such as PBSHD....maybe this will follow a full release of L401.

That's my observations after about 10 hours of testing. I'll keep plugging away until I return the email with my report Monday.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Well I got my second tv to work on its hdmi port after not being able to using the hdmi reset button under the analysis menu and the diagnostic screen. THis button will keep Dish from having to rma a bunch of 622 dvrs for hdmi problems if everyone would reset their hdmi ports. IT seems that if I change my hd resolution on my 622 on this tv using the hdmi port I get a black screen. THe hdmi reset button brings it back now. I have to go to another input like component to use it but it will bring back the hdmi port . Under the info 2 button in the same menu, it will tell you what kind of tv you have , when it was manufactured and what kind of resolutions it uses from 480i to 1080i . Very cool.


----------



## lujan

4bama said:


> ...
> 
> And finally, although not promised I was looking for the OTA EPG data to be restored for subchannels such as PBSHD....maybe this will follow a full release of L401.
> 
> ...


Too bad, I was hoping this would be back. Mark, do you know why they removed this feature? I loved to have the local PBS HD station guide information.


----------



## 4bama

Hall said:


> 4bama: You don't need the mapdown function. I'm thinking that the mapdown is more for, hmmm, shall we say "challenged" folks who don't know that HD programs are often shown on a different channel. Remember, the majority of HDTV owners do *not* watch HD programming or worse, have HD service. Thing is, they think they have _HDTV_.


Well, this IS a VIP-622 forum and we are talking about 622 software, which means most folks reading this should have HDTV. When you map down both SD and HD channels (just for the 3 mentioned) they show up back to back in the EPG.

It saves a lot of time paging thru the EPG to see if SD Discovery on channel 182 has a program you'ld rather watch than the HD version on channel 9421. They both show up as 182 in your EPG with the HD logo on the HD version.


----------



## Marriner

I also got my L4.01 last night and have signed up as a tester (have the e-mail from echostar) The only bug i have so far is a lock up and susequent manual reset after trying to abort an upload to my pocketdish (AV500E). I started a multi-event download and chose "view tv" in the upload menu. When i came back to menu, multimedia, pocket dish, the progress bar was blank and no remaining time was displayed. When "stop transfer" was selected the STB locked up and required the manual reset. Later i tried to reproduce this bug and everthing worked normally. No audio or video sync or jitters (didn't have them with 3.66) All in all looks pretty good so far.


----------



## lakebum431

lujan said:


> Too bad, I was hoping this would be back. Mark, do you know why they removed this feature? I loved to have the local PBS HD station guide information.


I'm not Mark, but what I heard was that it was causing problems with certain receivers (not necessarily the 622). Hopefully this will be fixed in the future.


----------



## Hall

4bama said:


> Well, this IS a VIP-622 forum and we are talking about 622 software, which means most folks reading this should have HDTV. When you map down both SD and HD channels (just for the 3 mentioned) they show up back to back in the EPG.


 No, you misunderstood me. Because you use your own FAVs list, you presumably already know what/where the *true* HD channels are and have included them. Many people (hopefully not members here) do NOT know all this. 


> It saves a lot of time paging thru the EPG to see if SD Discovery on channel 182 has a program you'ld rather watch than the HD version on channel 9421. They both show up as 182 in your EPG with the HD logo on the HD version.


 Discovery isn't a good example, nor are HGTV-HD and FOOD-HD. Those (3) channels do NOT simulcast, that is, play the same program at the same time, on both channels. Channels like Showtime, HBO, ESPN, TNT, and others do though. What no doubt happens is someone wonders why the movie on HBO that they're watching isn't filling their screen and just doesn't look "HD". They're watching the *wrong* HBO channel. Why else would Dish need to do this ??


----------



## Hall

Ron Barry said:


> That task would very time consuming and you won't see me doing it.


 No, no. The easier thing is for anyone who's reported a "bug" in that thread to remember to check if it still exists in L4.01. 


> ...I would rather spend my time playing with the new code and either identifying new bugs and if I run into something that seems fixed reporting it here.


 Well, I hope you don't find "new" bugs that are already reported in that thread !!


----------



## ChuckA

4bama said:


> ...If you manually reset the "start early" and "end late" values to 0, 0 instead of the default 1,10 everything works correctly. Back-to-back recordings from the same channel will both be assigned to tuner 2, leaving you tuner 1 to watch a live show on different channels.
> 
> Please confirm my observations and recollections.


When I schedule back-to-back recordings on the same channel it uses the same tuner. It sounds like you have modified the default padding. Perhaps that is the difference. The original default is not 1,10. I think it was 1,3. I have not modified my default and it works properly so maybe the back-to-back tuner scheduling is based on using the original default padding. Try using a pad of 1,3 and see if yours works.


----------



## SJHester

rogerpl said:


> I had to go home last night from work to help wife with same issue, god bless them. Mad when they can't do it but don't want to listen and learn what to do.


I bought a Harmony remote to solve the problem of her not being able to switch the inputs on the TV, but she wont point the remote at the TV while the macro runs. I just cant win.


----------



## focusmold

Subchannel data is not a product of the software it is in the data stream on the satellite. The thing I have yet to understand is they said that the subchannel data caused problems with other receivers then why not put a mpeg4 flag on the data channel then the other receivers wouldn't recognize it Just my .02


----------



## nneptune

voripteth said:


> I didn't sign up for the test beta but it looks like I have it anyway. This morning I see that my DVR guide shows which programs are in HD and which ones aren't. It's handy since my morning news is labeled HD even though the image is SD. (Guess I better change that to a SD channel.)
> 
> I haven't checked the version number on the DVR yet. If I'm seeing the HD logo on my program guide I have 4.01, right?
> 
> Anyone else get the update without signing up?
> If you signed me up automatically that's fine with me too.


I never signed on as a tester either, but I've had it all day!
So far, I LOVE what I'm seeing. 
The PIP is extremely nice, the HD lineup in the guide is useful...Having Food HD (an example)right under Food (SD) saves time and is a quick way to switch to the HD version of a network.


----------



## focusmold

I did have one small bug today with a timer. I came home to a recorded event split into two recordings. So the 622 must have locked up and rebooted. But I have had this every couple of days with previous versions of software. Nothing new. I must say again and I am hoping some in the Austin area can get the update tonight. I have been watching my previous "problem" OTA Fox channel all night and yet to have a single breakup or loss of signal popup.


----------



## BJK

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm still sensing some confusion about who's getting this software release when.
> 
> Last night at midnight, a number (in the thousands) received the L4.01 download through the normal receiver number range targetting that Dish Network usually uses. If you received L4.01 last night, it means your receiver fell inside the target range.
> 
> *Tonight at midnight is when the 350 forum testers will get the update.* Dish will be monitoring the call centers for feedback specific to L4.01 to track problems, but are specifically looking for reports from the 350 forum testers as the baseline for whether or not L4.01 will be released to the rest of the 622 population.
> 
> Does that clear it up?


Midnight in which time zone??

BJK


----------



## nneptune

wpmealey said:


> I am one of those that did not request 4.01 but got it anyway.
> 
> The only thing that I notice is a much longer delay when changing channels on any satellite channel, 4 to 6 second delay. This does not occur on my over the air antenna for my digital locals. Has anyone else noticed this.
> 
> Bill


I get absolutely no delay when changing channels.
Guess I'm lucky so far.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

thefunks67 said:


> Sorry, I was refering to the 622. So each tuner has a one hour buffer with the "sticky" pause?
> 
> -Funk


Each buffer was 1 hour from day one. The only "new" part is the remembering of where one was paused on the other tuner when swapping between them.


----------



## plainsman

Summary of my bug: playing a recording in chase mode, catching up to 'live tv' causes skip/jump/repeat in sound and picture.

The scenario - recording Gray's Anatomy in HD, watching as I recorded [from an initial state of about 8 minutes recorded before I started watching], hitting skip-forward @ commercials to skip.

at / near the point in which the recording caught up w/ 'live TV', instead of simply going live, the playback bounced back and forth, iterating over the same 2-3 second clip, never stabilizing, never catching up. both picture and sound lost continuity -- it popped out of DD5.1 and back repeatedly.

hitting stop and resume didn't help.

hitting stop and then cancel to exit DVR and back into DVR to resume the recording did stabilize playback.

UPDATE -- I watched the rest of the program after pausing 1/2 -way thru to write the first part of this. when skipping forward to 'live tv' it resumed OK but then started hop/skip/jump after about 3 minutes. This really isn't going to fly.

[ and before anyone jumps on me and starts describing software test/beta/release procedures I should mention I've been an embedded systems software engineer for over 20 years. If I can find this w/o trying in my first exposure to 4.01 in normal use, echostar testers either saw it and released anyway or should have seen it. ]

Can I have 3.66 back?


----------



## HannahWCU

OK I'm a newbie (so be nice), been lurking but I had to sign up to post this. I got the update (even though I didn't want it, and have been a E* customer about 6 weeks ), and I have a MAJOR issue. NONE of my previously recorded HD shows will play. SD shows are fine. When I pick an HD recording from the My Recordings Page, the screen starts the recording then immediatly goes to the page you get at the end of a recording. If I then pick "Start Over" the show starts (blank screen) and the DVR shows the recording as being paused with 00:59:06 left (1 hour show). If I then select play, the recording ends. This is only for HD all SD recording work fine. And yes I have reset the DVR.

Called Customer Service and after being transfered and cut off 4 times I got a nice girl who could understand the problem. She told me that this was not a known bug (REALLY??? ) and filled out a report. Don't know what happends from here, but I thought I would pass it along.


----------



## ChuckA

That's a new one on me. I assume your recordings worked fine before L4.01 was installed last night? How about new recordings you make now that 4.01 is running?

You said you reset the DVR. Was that with the front panel button or by pulling the plug? If you did not pull the plug, try doing that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

lujan said:


> Too bad, I was hoping this would be back. Mark, do you know why they removed this feature? I loved to have the local PBS HD station guide information.


I don't have any idea.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

ChuckA said:


> When I schedule back-to-back recordings on the same channel it uses the same tuner. It sounds like you have modified the default padding. Perhaps that is the difference. The original default is not 1,10. I think it was 1,3. I have not modified my default and it works properly so maybe the back-to-back tuner scheduling is based on using the original default padding. Try using a pad of 1,3 and see if yours works.


Actually, the default is 1,1. When 1,1 is used, the timers are automatically adjusted.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

BJK said:


> Midnight in which time zone??
> 
> BJK


Midnight mountain daylight time, the only one that matters!


----------



## dfergie

Mark Lamutt said:


> Midnight mountain daylight time, the only one that matters!


Yup  and just happens to be E* standard time also  only 1 glitch with my surprise download today and that dealt with an HD local... I like it...


----------



## UT_Texan

I have always had the sticky pause? I can be watching something. Pause it, Hit PIP, swap, change channels or whatever on it, pause it, swap back to the other and continue watching it while the other was paused.
I just confirmed I can still do it on L366

Waiting for the download, looking forward to testing over the WE and also seeing if the ota issue is fixed for Austin area problems.


----------



## audiomaster

SJHester said:


> I bought a Harmony remote to solve the problem of her not being able to switch the inputs on the TV, but she wont point the remote at the TV while the macro runs. I just cant win.


This is what hot glue is for! Point it at the rack, and glue it to the coffee table!! Then buy a second one for your own use!


----------



## nneptune

This is just an aside...and I truly don't want this to become a true topic of conversation, but since I received my 4.01 early, and am not a tester (just lucky this time)........can I have the cookie?
OK. I'll stop!


----------



## JM Anthony

Ron Barry said:


> Audio issues are near and dear to my heart. With L3.66 I would not classify it has having a heat/audio issue. Perhaps that is one of the root causes, but I also believe it is not the only one.
> 
> I would definitely report back any audio issues or your audio experiences back to Dish. Also, I will be having an audio poll that hopefully people will report back as to if L4.01 has improved their audio experiencs.


I have a good cooling system for my 622, so heat is not an issue, but audio problems are! Hopefully those will all be corrected.

John


----------



## BJK

Got the download coming in. Let the games begin.

BJK


----------



## cebbigh

Problem reported to Dish: Lock out HBOHD 9456 with intent of using HBOHD 300 as the single representation of the channel. Try doing a search for a movie using the # key to bring up the menu. The search will not yield info for either 9456 or 300 (but will display hits for all the other HBO subchannels that happen to also have a scheduled showing of the movie. Conversely lock out HBOHD 300 and do a search it will display hits for HBOHD 9456 but confuses other HBOHD subchannels (ex 301) as beiing HD (represents 301 as being an HD channel on the results screen)


----------



## Larry Kenney

I'm not a tester, but I received L4.01 last night. Everything seems to be working great! I haven't noticed any problems yet. 

Shows recorded earlier in the week play okay, pause is working fine, I've heard no audio problems, and I love the mapdown and HD labels and the Side-by-Side PIP. All is well with my 622 as far as I can tell.

Larry


----------



## Aridon

Did Dish change the way the two tuners use the buffer in this release? As in being able to buffer two shows and swap back and forth without having to use PIP or recording them?


----------



## HannahWCU

ChuckA said:


> That's a new one on me. I assume your recordings worked fine before L4.01 was installed last night? How about new recordings you make now that 4.01 is running?


Yes the recordings worked fine before. I recorded a HD movie last night and it plays fine. The funny thing is a movie I recorded last week works too. Only the series shows (1 hours recordings) won't play. I am recording something tonight (1 hour) so I will report back. This sucks, I am about 4 weeks behind on Lost .



ChuckA said:


> You said you reset the DVR. Was that with the front panel button or by pulling the plug? If you did not pull the plug, try doing that.


OK, I had not hear this (I told you I was new ), I did it this morning, no change. Thanks for the hint though.

Steve


----------



## UT_Texan

looking good thus far this morning. Watched Fox for 15 minutes no dropouts, no pixellation, no audio issues. Not conclusive but definitely promising.

I thought side by side was suppose to take up the entire screen? It is like letterbox. The one with audio is slightly larger than the other.


----------



## Will Munshower

4.01 solved my OTA channel guide issue. Previously, there was no guide data for my local Fox affilliate. After receiving L4.01, I deleted the locals and rescanned the locals. Lo and behold, the guide data is now there. My understanding is that this was an issue in Orlando for nearly a year. So far, I love L4.01. Regards...Will


----------



## druckerdave

Been following the 4.01 threads and I Never Opted in to the testing so I was a little surprised to find 4.0.1 on my 622 this morning (3.23 east coast ) I have a older unit almost year old ...never have major issue to tell dish just the normal bugs (most worked around or did not apply to me ) New PIP function quite nice! HD mapdown and banner a welcome change.. no issues (yet). cannot test discomm as I have only 1 622. I am hoping that future firmware includes use of the ethernet port for LAN use and or for calling home to dish/IPTV and the external drive


----------



## cummingsje

I also received the L4.01 last night. No issues so far. Did anyone notice a dramatic increase in the OTA tuners sensitivity. I am receiving all of my local Detroit channels when before the update I could only receive 1 or 2 if I was lucky (they are showing good (80-100) signal stengths as well). I just wanted to make sure it wasn't an atmospheric anomaly.


----------



## banoonish

I signed up to test L4.01. I checked my 622 this morning and I did not get the update. Has everyone else that ask to be a teater not got the update? I was looking forward to testing all the things on my email list from Dish Network this weekend.


----------



## skyviewmark1

banoonish said:


> I signed up to test L4.01. I checked my 622 this morning and I did not get the update. Has everyone else that ask to be a teater not got the update? I was looking forward to testing all the things on my email list from Dish Network this weekend.


I didn't get the update either.. Got the email the other day saying I would so I know I got submitted.. Just no update.. And I was really looking forward to putting this baby through it's paces.


----------



## UT_Texan

I have 2 622's, One got the update and one didn't.
My wife did say that during 11 hour yesterday (of course when she is watching soap) it rebooted but didn't get an update and it didn't get the update last night.
If it remains like that throughout the day then I will test the fox ota issue austin area has to see if there is indeed an improvement as I suspect.

Can those that have 2 confirm they got the update on both?


----------



## dr928gt

>Can those that have 2 confirm they got the update on both?

Yes, both of mine got it. I think it is based on when you got your 622s. For example I got both of my 622s within 2 weeks of each other shortly after they were released.

IF you got one 622 early on and say the other one a year later then I would guess the first one got the update as it seems the partial release is sent in order of Serial #s.


----------



## BremenHusker

Received L4.01 as part of the test group this morning. All seems fine so far. Dishcom picked up my other receiver ok. No problems with recordings, pause, rewind, etc. Very happy with the side by side PIP feature.


----------



## brantlew

UT_Texan said:


> looking good thus far this morning. Watched Fox for 15 minutes no dropouts, no pixellation, no audio issues. Not conclusive but definitely promising.
> 
> I thought side by side was suppose to take up the entire screen? It is like letterbox. The one with audio is slightly larger than the other.


I am so stoked that this upgrade seems to fix the Austin Fox problem. Can't wait to get my upgrade!!!


----------



## FitzAusTex

Woke up this morning to find that I didn't get 4.01 today either...am supposed to be part of the test...got the email wednesday telling me i was part of it. I rebooted, and also ran a check switch, but no 4.01. bummer... feels like Christmas morning and i got socks and a sweater vest, not the banana-seat bike that i was expecting - LOL!


----------



## wje

I've notice a (very) minor issue with side-by-side PIP. I'm seeing what looks like overscan at the top of one window, just one or two scan lines worth. It seems to only happen for HD channels that are showing upconverted SD. Doesn't happen with old-style inset PIP, only side-by-side.


----------



## Traveler62

Got the update. I had about 10 minutes this morning before work to check the OTA dropout from the local PBS feed 19-1 to 19-4. I noticed no dropouts and a signal reading of 100. Looks like this may be fixed and I figured it was the same issue as Austin and other places.


----------



## 120inna55

Since I've never "officially" provided feedback to E* regarding bugs (at least not as outlined in the script they emailed us), I have a few questions:


Is there a time frame? In order to extensively test the timers (weekly, daily, etc.), one would expect at least 2 weeks to assess reliability.
If there are no bugs, do they still want feedback? Thus far my 622 has performed flawlessly.

There should be some sort of form to succinctly answer each "question" provided in the "beta-test" script. You would think it would make tracking trends easier for them; as opposed to sifting through multitudes of emails with differing formats.


----------



## skyviewmark1

Didn't get the update overnight. Receiver was in standby all night long.. When I checked this morning I still had 3.66. I reset the receiver to shut off and check for updates and now it is downloading new software which I suppose will be 4.01.. Have to leave for work so I can't wait to make sure.. Maybe I will have a nice surprise when I get home tonight..


----------



## Tom in TX

UT_Texan said:


> Can those that have 2 confirm they got the update on both?


I only got it on one of mine.

Tom in TX


----------



## UT_Texan

skyviewmark1 said:


> Didn't get the update overnight. Receiver was in standby all night long.. When I checked this morning I still had 3.66. I reset the receiver to shut off and check for updates and now it is downloading new software which I suppose will be 4.01.. Have to leave for work so I can't wait to make sure.. Maybe I will have a nice surprise when I get home tonight..


How exactly did you do this? I want to walk my wife through it since I am at work now


----------



## Will Munshower

cummingsje said:


> I also received the L4.01 last night. No issues so far. Did anyone notice a dramatic increase in the OTA tuners sensitivity. I am receiving all of my local Detroit channels when before the update I could only receive 1 or 2 if I was lucky (they are showing good (80-100) signal stengths as well). I just wanted to make sure it wasn't an atmospheric anomaly.


I have actually noted a dramatic decrease in sensitivity. I used to be able to pick up 28 digital channels, now I pick up 20. However, the 20 that I do pick up I get rock solid signal strength. No big deal though, I never watched those 8 channels anyway...Will


----------



## lakebum431

UT_Texan said:


> I have always had the sticky pause? I can be watching something. Pause it, Hit PIP, swap, change channels or whatever on it, pause it, swap back to the other and continue watching it while the other was paused.
> I just confirmed I can still do it on L366


The difference here is on L366 (and the releases before it) once you closed the PIP window the pause went away. With L4.01 it will remain paused when the PIP window is closed.


----------



## lakebum431

UT_Texan said:


> How exactly did you do this? I want to walk my wife through it since I am at work now


If the receiver is scheduled to get the update all you need to do is turn off both tuners. After a few seconds the download will start. There is no other way to "force" a download.


----------



## hometronix

Got the update this morning. Only thing I have noticed is several instances of combined audio/video dropouts (almost like a "skip forward/skip back") during commercials on my local (Little Rock, AR) OTA-HD channel (ABC only, so far). Signal remains in teh 85-95% range, however....


----------



## sbturner

I got it last night and haven't had time to play with however I have no OTA channels anymore. I used to have three and they all were coming in strong last night. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## FitzAusTex

Ok, My receiver is NOW getting 'an' update. Attempted to be patient by turning it off for awhile, and low and behold, I'm getting an update.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

cebbigh said:


> Problem reported to Dish: Lock out HBOHD 9456 with intent of using HBOHD 300 as the single representation of the channel. Try doing a search for a movie using the # key to bring up the menu. The search will not yield info for either 9456 or 300 (but will display hits for all the other HBO subchannels that happen to also have a scheduled showing of the movie. Conversely lock out HBOHD 300 and do a search it will display hits for HBOHD 9456 but confuses other HBOHD subchannels (ex 301) as beiing HD (represents 301 as being an HD channel on the results screen)


 I reported the same and also the local mpeg 4 hd channels in the lower range do not work in the search unless you leave their mirrored versions in the 6000 range enabled too. Makes the locks worthless for search reasons. IT also will limit Dish from using the hd channels in the lower channel number mirrors for all search functions. Who wants double channels in cluttering up thier guides. It needs to be fixed and I consider it a major bug in the locks and search features.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

hometronix said:


> Got the update this morning. Only thing I have noticed is several instances of combined audio/video dropouts (almost like a "skip forward/skip back") during commercials on my local (Little Rock, AR) OTA-HD channel (ABC only, so far). Signal remains in teh 85-95% range, however....


Try deleting the ota channels and then rescan them and see if it helps you.


----------



## hokie-dk

Noticed one problem last night: Audio was out of sync with the video on TNT (HD). That was the only channel with a problem, and it was consistent over the hour or so that I checked.

I notice that pressing the Position button brings up side-by-side PIP instantly - without all the channel info being displayed over top of the picture. I like that, even if wasn't a specific design feature.


----------



## mraub

L4.01 seems to have resolved an OTA reception problem I had with an nearby transmitter that uses a Thales exciter, which has demonstrated some incompatability problems with the 622's OTA receiver circuits in strong signal environments. Last night the signal level for this station was about 93/100, but it lost lock about twice a minute. This morning, with L4.01, the station came in at 100/100 and did not lose lock once during the 10 or so minutes I had it on. Thanks Dish.

MIKE


----------



## pdxsam

Oddity in my 4.01 update.

I've got multiples of local SD channel mapdowns. What I mean is Here in Portland I have the locals locked out 02-00 06-00 08-00 etc.

This morning when I switched to the all sub guide view those 00 channels have returned . So now I have 00 locked out twice. In the locks the original 00 lockout now shows an HD icon in the list. 

So the updated remapped the locked out 00 to the HD channel and put a new SD 
remap back on the list.

Could be very confusing for someone not looking deep enough into things.

it took me a few minutes to dig and realize what was happening.
Sam

As a p.s. to this I think putting an OTA icon on the -01's would be a good indicator of what's what if someone has an ota setup also.


----------



## James Long

120inna55 said:


> Is there a time frame? In order to extensively test the timers (weekly, daily, etc.), one would expect at least 2 weeks to assess reliability.


Check the email E* sent you ... IMHO two weeks would be too long. Beat the snot out if it and file a report Sunday night. Record things that you normally would not record, if needed (things you subscribe to or want to pay for).

I would say the key on timers would be to make sure that your pre L4.01 timers are all still firing as well as any new ones. I'd also set a couple dishpasses using the new HD/SD record preference settings (after looking in the guide to see what is on this weekend that would provide a hit).

This isn't beta software ... the long term tests have been done by the team ... just test what you can and report what you know.


120inna55 said:


> If there are no bugs, do they still want feedback? Thus far my 622 has performed flawlessly.


That would be a good comment for Sunday night.

Personally an "everything's fine" post would be nice ... especially with details of what you tested and what worked well for you. The choice is up to you (and your interpretation of E*'s email instructions) but unless there was a major problem (such as loss of a satellite signal) I'd make one report this weekend. It would save some of the wading and also get rid of contrary reports (an everything fine now followed by "timer X" didn't fire tomorrow followed by "I found out by kid canceled timer X when the two minute warning appeared" later on).

The more concise (and rational) your reports are the more helpful they will be.


----------



## pdxsam

I never did get any email from E. Could someone PM me where to officially post my issue?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## rogerpl

Aridon said:


> Did Dish change the way the two tuners use the buffer in this release? As in being able to buffer two shows and swap back and forth without having to use PIP or recording them?


I was able to do what you described with my 522 after it's last update that came with side by side pip. It was nice to swap tuners without using pip and still be paused.


----------



## teachsac

hokie-dk said:


> Noticed one problem last night: Audio was out of sync with the video on TNT (HD). That was the only channel with a problem, and it was consistent over the hour or so that I checked.


That has been going for about two weeks now. There's a couple threads at AVS and SatGuys. "Supposedly" TNT is aware and trying to rectify the problem.

Back to the topic, the only problems I've had are:

1. Lost audio/video once while changing from OTA to OTA. COuld push menu, info, etc. and see info. Had to do a front panel reset.
2. Events that were scheduled to be skipped were restored after the update.

S~


----------



## lujan

UT_Texan said:


> looking good thus far this morning. Watched Fox for 15 minutes no dropouts, no pixellation, no audio issues. Not conclusive but definitely promising.
> 
> I thought side by side was suppose to take up the entire screen? It is like letterbox. The one with audio is slightly larger than the other.


Make sure that both shows are broadcasting in HD and it will fill the entire screen both being the same size.


----------



## hokie-dk

lujan said:


> Make sure that both shows are broadcasting in HD and it will fill the entire screen both being the same size.


It will fill the screen side-to-side if both are HD, but it can't fill the screen top-to-bottom and also keep the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## lujan

hokie-dk said:


> It will fill the screen side-to-side if both are HD, but it can't fill the screen top-to-bottom and also keep the correct aspect ratio.


That's correct.


----------



## gomerpyle123

klaatu said:


> I noticed that when L4.01 loaded early today on my 622, It reset my events as follows:
> 
> Those I marked skipped, if it originally was set to record L4.01 appeared to reset it to record.
> 
> Those I marked restore, if it originally was set to skip L4.01 appeared to set it to skip.
> 
> Its only a minor inconvenience.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this anomaly


I was on the list and must have got the update last night sometime between 1:30am and 5am. The box was in standby and so was I (sleeping). When I checked the box this morning I had 4.01 and started checking it out. Everything seems to work fine except for when I check one of the DVR timers (not Dishpass) that I had previously set up to record the Late Show, new episodes only. That had been working fine with 3.66 and was only grabbing new shows and skipping the repeats. Now, when I look at the schedule of programs to be recorded, the new episodes are skipped and the reruns are being recorded. I'll play with this some more over the weekend to see if any others are messed up.


----------



## ChuckA

pdxsam said:


> Oddity in my 4.01 update.
> 
> I've got multiples of local SD channel mapdowns. What I mean is Here in Portland I have the locals locked out 02-00 06-00 08-00 etc.
> 
> This morning when I switched to the all sub guide view those 00 channels have returned . So now I have 00 locked out twice. In the locks the original 00 lockout now shows an HD icon in the list.
> 
> So the updated remapped the locked out 00 to the HD channel and put a new SD
> remap back on the list.
> 
> Could be very confusing for someone not looking deep enough into things.
> 
> it took me a few minutes to dig and realize what was happening.
> Sam
> 
> As a p.s. to this I think putting an OTA icon on the -01's would be a good indicator of what's what if someone has an ota setup also.


I commented on this yesterday. The download changed the Channel Display option on my receiver from "HD Priority" to the new "HD and SD" option. That shows duplicates in the low channel numbers for SD and HD channels. I reset the option back to "HD Priority" and the duplicate SD channels are removed from the low channel numbers.


----------



## Ron Barry

Aridon said:


> Did Dish change the way the two tuners use the buffer in this release? As in being able to buffer two shows and swap back and forth without having to use PIP or recording them?


Nope.... always been able to use PIP swap to toggle between shows. Change with this release is that you can use Pause and it will stick when you jump to the other buffer and then back again.


----------



## Ron Barry

UT_Texan said:


> looking good thus far this morning. Watched Fox for 15 minutes no dropouts, no pixellation, no audio issues. Not conclusive but definitely promising.
> 
> I thought side by side was suppose to take up the entire screen? It is like letterbox. The one with audio is slightly larger than the other.


Mine does take up the whole screen. Remember if you are viewing 4x3 on a HD you will see the bars when you do side by side. It really is a 16x9 image and the bars are added at the source.


----------



## ssmith10pn

The only thing I noticed thus far was an issue I had hoped L4.01 would have fixed but it may be a limitation of the hardware.

When viewing a 16:9 HD broadcast the PIP window is still in the 4:3 area of the screen.
I will have to post a picture this evening when I get home because it seems like most people aren't grasping what I'm trying to describe.
Or they read too fast.


----------



## ssmith10pn

2 4:3 side by sides will fill up the screen.


----------



## Ron Barry

banoonish said:


> I signed up to test L4.01. I checked my 622 this morning and I did not get the update. Has everyone else that ask to be a teater not got the update? I was looking forward to testing all the things on my email list from Dish Network this weekend.


THere was a big list. I am sure a few mistakes may have been made along the way. Make sure you have no events recording or scheduled to recorde for about an hour. Place the unit in standby and wait about 30 minutes. You should get a downloading dialog.


----------



## BJK

banoonish said:


> I signed up to test L4.01. I checked my 622 this morning and I did not get the update. Has everyone else that ask to be a teater not got the update? I was looking forward to testing all the things on my email list from Dish Network this weekend.


Try forceing a down load with check switch or power cycle. Thats what I did last night to get the download as soon as it was up.
How ever if you are not on the download enable list you won't get anything.
BJK


----------



## elbodude

UT_Texan said:


> I have always had the sticky pause? I can be watching something. Pause it, Hit PIP, swap, change channels or whatever on it, pause it, swap back to the other and continue watching it while the other was paused.
> I just confirmed I can still do it on L366
> 
> Waiting for the download, looking forward to testing over the WE and also seeing if the ota issue is fixed for Austin area problems.


But now it works without having to hit PIP. Unless one tuner is recording, both tuners will hold the pause when swapping between them. Great for watching two shows at once!

Now if we can get the FF auto-jumpback feature, I would be in heaven!!


----------



## tnsprin

I see one new feature not mentioned so far. Listings now all carry a copyright statement for Tribune Media.

As far as closed captionioning, it seems to work somewhat better on many channels but not all. Noticably wnbc-hd(NY) ota is working correctly but over the satellite is losing characters and overtyping without erasing the previous CC (Today show this morning, where I recorded both for about 15 minutes).


I had one serious crash after I stopped testing features and settling in to watch a show recorded last night. The screen suddenly went blank and audio went to a shrill tone. No response from the remote control or any front panel controls except when I finally held the power button to do a power button reboot.


----------



## BJK

UT_Texan said:


> How exactly did you do this? I want to walk my wife through it since I am at work now


Tell her to unplug it for 15 seconds and of course then plug it back in. Then leave it alone for 1 hour.

BJK


----------



## BJK

pdxsam said:


> Oddity in my 4.01 update.
> 
> I've got multiples of local SD channel mapdowns. What I mean is Here in Portland I have the locals locked out 02-00 06-00 08-00 etc.
> 
> This morning when I switched to the all sub guide view those 00 channels have returned . So now I have 00 locked out twice. In the locks the original 00 lockout now shows an HD icon in the list.
> 
> So the updated remapped the locked out 00 to the HD channel and put a new SD
> remap back on the list.
> 
> Could be very confusing for someone not looking deep enough into things.
> 
> it took me a few minutes to dig and realize what was happening.
> Sam
> 
> As a p.s. to this I think putting an OTA icon on the -01's would be a good indicator of what's what if someone has an ota setup also.


I noticed the same thing last night but didn't get around to remapping yet. I spent some time removing all the locks and anything else I could think of to start the eval from a base line position.
I did notice a serious lip sync problem on 101 last night. Did a check switch, which then caused a second download of the 5 step kind and the problem disappeared.
I also noted that channel changes are somwhat slower and when the info banner goes off after channel change there is a very annoying black screen for
about 1 second.

BJK

PS just checked this morning and the black screen issue is gone but the channel change process is still laborious.


----------



## pdxsam

ChuckA said:


> I commented on this yesterday. The download changed the Channel Display option on my receiver from "HD Priority" to the new "HD and SD" option. That shows duplicates in the low channel numbers for SD and HD channels. I reset the option back to "HD Priority" and the duplicate SD channels are removed from the low channel numbers.


Ahh thanks didn't see your message. This will still cause a lot of angst with people I think.

Sam


----------



## Hall

*You can't force your receiver to get updated software unless it's on "the list".*


----------



## capa

tnsprin said:


> I see one new feature not mentioned so far. Listings now all carry a copyright statement for Tribune Media.
> 
> As far as closed captionioning, it seems to work somewhat better on many channels but not all. Noticably wnbc-hd(NY) ota is working correctly but over the satellite is losing characters and overtyping without erasing the previous CC (Today show this morning, where I recorded both for about 15 minutes).
> 
> I had one serious crash after I stopped testing features and settling in to watch a show recorded last night. The screen suddenly went blank and audio went to a shrill tone. No response from the remote control or any front panel controls except when I finally held the power button to do a power button reboot.


Hi: I dont have yet the 401 but my only concern is about CC , because specialy in HD locals make my 622 freeze and reboot if the CC is on,even if i make a recording using CC off and I playback with CC on, the receiver freezes every 3 or 4 minutes, if i play it without CC it plays perfectly, my cuestion is .. is this fix?, too CC only works ( bad) in NBC locals , but is not working in ABC and CBS ( sometimes) only fox works fine, well TNT is not workin with CC some time ago. I appreciate if you can test this. thanks Joaquin


----------



## FitzAusTex

OTA Austin Fox/KTBC 7-1 Video/Audio dropouts do seem to be gone! I've gone 45 mins without seeing one. Normally cant go more than 45 seconds w/o them.

Also noticed that my OTA signal strength readings have increased on the stations that were not already maxed out at 100%. OTA Signals seem to be 5 - 7% higher than they were before this release...can't really say if the receiver is more sensitive now(not sure how they'd do that), or if Dish is just making the number higher.


----------



## ssmith10pn

FitzAusTex said:


> OTA Austin Fox/KTBC 7-1 Video/Audio dropouts do seem to be gone! I've gone 45 mins without seeing one. Normally cant go more than 45 seconds w/o them.
> 
> Also noticed that my OTA signal strength readings have increased on the stations that were not already maxed out at 100%. OTA Signals seem to be 5 - 7% higher than they were before this release...can't really say if the receiver is more sensitive now(not sure how they'd do that), or if Dish is just making the number higher.


Thats good news. I will have to check that out tonight. I have never been able to pick up my local fox station with an antenna 30' in the air on my 622 but the TV tuner picks it up fine.


----------



## Test_subj

I got 4.01 without signing up as well. Only issue i've notices so far is that i got a reboot when i had it try to list purchased PPV/VOD items (never used em and don't have a phone line.


----------



## sthor

Will Munshower said:


> 4.01 solved my OTA channel guide issue. Previously, there was no guide data for my local Fox affilliate. After receiving L4.01, I deleted the locals and rescanned the locals. Lo and behold, the guide data is now there. My understanding is that this was an issue in Orlando for nearly a year. So far, I love L4.01. Regards...Will


Fixed it for me too:righton: :righton:


----------



## thefunks67

Uhm, I deleted all my OTA locals, rescanned and it couldn't find any of my OTA locals.

No Channels Found.

-Funk


----------



## boylehome

Here, L401 has made KCVU DT worse than ever. They still have exciter/modulator woes but keep telling me that a fix is in the makings.


----------



## MarcusInMD

So far so good here. The Pause live TV could still use some work but works much better than it did before.

I plan to go through all the tests tomorrow and send a report Sunday or early next week.


----------



## rogburr

capa said:


> Hi: I dont have yet the 401 but my only concern is about CC , because specialy in HD locals make my 622 freeze and reboot if the CC is on,even if i make a recording using CC off and I playback with CC on, the receiver freezes every 3 or 4 minutes, if i play it without CC it plays perfectly, my cuestion is .. is this fix?, too CC only works ( bad) in NBC locals , but is not working in ABC and CBS ( sometimes) only fox works fine, well TNT is not workin with CC some time ago. I appreciate if you can test this. thanks Joaquin


Sorry, but this new upgrade did not fix any of the CC problems with local HD MPEG4 channels. Nor has the CC returned to TNTHD after disappearing a couple weeks ago. I am very disappointed in Dish that they did not give higher priority to CC. A good company would have prioritized CC over, say, side-by-side PIP.


----------



## DAG

MarcusInMD said:


> So far so good here. The Pause live TV could still use some work but works much better than it did before.
> 
> I plan to go through all the tests tomorrow and send a report Sunday or early next week.


Well put.


----------



## wje

I'm seeing what look like overscan artifacts. Shows up as the top 1 or 2 scan lines on the screen having randomly-changing garbage in them. It's happening regularly, and I never saw this before. I thought it was related to PIP, but it's not. It seems to show up frequently on HD channels showing upscaled SD.

I'd also swear that the colorspace characteristics have changed, although it could be my imagination. It certainly looks like the RGB levels have increased. I'm using HDMI, by the way, and always have.

If this is an intended change on the 622 side, I suppose I'm going to have to recalibrate my TV. Bummer.


----------



## steveT

Would it be worthwhile to start a separate thread just on whether L4.01 fixed the audio problems? That seems to be the most urgently needed bug fix (although the problem is so severe, the term "bug" is really an understatement...)


----------



## Ron Barry

Each person has their bet bugs SteveT.. I plan on posting an audio thread on Sunday.. Give people a few days to form an opinion of Audio issues have improved. For me.. They appear to have improved a lot, but time will tell


----------



## phantommadman

I already emailed this to the beta team so i thought i'd post my pic here.


when i watch 2 HD channels side by side
they fill up the middle screen only, i have Black on top and bottom.

Is it alright to post screen shot of this problem here.


----------



## Ron Barry

phantommadman said:


> I already emailed this to the beta team so i thought i'd post my pic here.
> 
> when i watch 2 HD channels side by side
> they fill up the middle screen only, i have Black on top and bottom.


THis is expected... What where you expecting? to fill up the whole screen. putting two 16x9 pictures side by side cannot fill up the whole screen. Am I missing something you are trying to show?

Picture disappeared after you posted it??


----------



## BJK

Very impressed with the sticky pause. I used a HD/SD combo. Can pause one side or both and swap back and forth. Take it out of pip and still puased. Go to live live on the active pip and do a recall and that works normal, in this case switching between HD stations. Hit the swap and the other channel that was paused (SD) while in pip is still paused. Still doesn't support dual HD pip.

BJK


----------



## wje

From what I see, 2 HD windows completely fill the screen across. Because of the 16:9 aspect ratio, there's no way to also fill from top-to-bottom without stretching, which I certainly wouldn't want to have happen.


----------



## darkstarchuck

phantommadman said:


> I already emailed this to the beta team so i thought i'd post my pic here.
> 
> when i watch 2 HD channels side by side
> they fill up the middle screen only, i have Black on top and bottom.


16:9 format should look this. Would you like the AR changed somehow to better fill the screen?

IMHO, this is correct and not a problem.


----------



## wje

BJK said:


> Still doesn't support dual HD pip.
> 
> BJK


Not sure what you mean by this; works fine for me. Dual buffering and pausing also works for 2 HD channels.


----------



## phantommadman

well in other post testers are saying it supposed to fill the hole screen mine has black on top and bottom is this normal then.
It's not that i'm complaining just wondering if it was normal which now after reading more into this it seems this is normal.


----------



## James Long

phantommadman said:


> I already emailed this to the beta team so i thought i'd post my pic here.
> 
> when i watch 2 HD channels side by side
> they fill up the middle screen only, i have Black on top and bottom.
> 
> Is it alright to post screen shot of this problem here.


Unfortunately that is normal. Side by side is both full images (no cropping) shown proportional (no stretching). If they cut the screen in half down the middle to fit two pictures in you naturally lose half the screen to black bars (1/4 at the top and 1/4 at the bottom).

I'd like to see a way to zoom each image so one could have two 4:3 cropped side by side displays (still proportional) or some other arrangement. Perhaps in a future version.

What you get with side by side is full width of the screen, not full height. Two 4:3s look nicer than two 16:9s because less of the screen is simply black.

It really gets odd if you are watching an upconvert with bars that is really a 4:3 signal on a 16:9 channel (like NFL HD). Then you have a postage stamp on one side (or both). The receiver doesn't know that the 16:9 image it receives from a HD source is upconverted 4:3 so it always displays it as 16:9 ... which is what is causing this condition. A "zoom in" would help.


----------



## wje

Yes. There's no way to fill the screen from top to bottom without stretching the image. HD is wider than tall. You can't cut the width in half and still have it as tall without messing up the image.


----------



## phantommadman

Ok, I know one thing though i love the map down


----------



## teachsac

boylehome said:


> Here, L401 has made KCVU DT worse than ever. They still have exciter/modulator woes but keep telling me that a fix is in the makings.


Me too. KCRA3 is virtually unwatchable.

S~


----------



## FitzAusTex

Weird, KTBC Fox 7-1 in Austin is finally completely watchable for the first time since i got Dish on Jan 5th.


----------



## boylehome

FitzAusTex said:


> Weird, KTBC Fox 7-1 in Austin is finally completely watchable for the first time since i got Dish on Jan 5th.


They just might have got the newest firmware update for their exciter/modulator, I hope! According to the Chief Engineer here, the fix is not too far away.


----------



## capa

rogburr said:


> Sorry, but this new upgrade did not fix any of the CC problems with local HD MPEG4 channels. Nor has the CC returned to TNTHD after disappearing a couple weeks ago. I am very disappointed in Dish that they did not give higher priority to CC. A good company would have prioritized CC over, say, side-by-side PIP.


Well , this was very bad from dish, I think that the first priority must be the functionality of the 622 and second the cosmetics thing as you said. I only hope in the next software they think about the hearing impaired first and all the cosmetics second.thanks for the information:nono2:


----------



## rictorg

I spent a brief moment on the 622 this morning before I headed to work. Overall, very impressed. The way they did the HD Mapdown was very intuitive, and it obviously took into consideration those instances when one would prefer to watch the SD version (i.e. when it isn't a simulcast or to save storage space).

I run two sets in single mode, and was on my SD set connected via coax, so I didn't get a good look at the side by side execution. In goofing around, I set my display to 4:3v2 (letterbox) and noticed that the side by side vertically stretched SD programs to what essentially was 2:3, however, the 16:9 was in the proper aspect (though, as you can imagine, quite small). I'd call it a bug, as it is apparent in the other settings (4:3v1 & 16:9) that side by side PIP intends to maintain the program's aspect ratio.

I haven't gotten to see this in all its HD glory, but I am looking forward to using the Side by Side for the basketball games tonight.


----------



## bigshew

phantommadman said:


> I already emailed this to the beta team so i thought i'd post my pic here.
> 
> when i watch 2 HD channels side by side
> they fill up the middle screen only, i have Black on top and bottom.
> 
> Is it alright to post screen shot of this problem here.


My TV can do side-by-side PIP without any bars top & bottom, but I never use it because it makes people look very skinny. It's hard to get 2 widescreens on 1 widescreen tv other than the way L4.01 is doing it (without distorting the pictures.


----------



## Will Munshower

When I first did the OTA local re-scan, I came up with 20 digital stations instead of the usual 28. A few hours later, I re-scanned again. The 622 locked up. I reset it and rescanned. This time I came up with 29 DTV channels. My yagi hasn't been moved in a year. Weird!

Will


----------



## Ron Barry

capa said:


> Well , this was very bad from dish, I think that the first priority must be the functionality of the 622 and second the cosmetics thing as you said. I only hope in the next software they think about the hearing impaired first and all the cosmetics second.thanks for the information:nono2:


Capa.. I don't know a lot about CC and how it works in an HD environment, but I have played with it a bit with the 622. The impression I got after playing it is that some of issues might be 622 specific and others might be stream specific. One test I did a while back was I watched the same program with CC on. One was on OTA and the other was Dish HD local in SoCal. The OTA channel seemed to encode well. The Dish HD local did not. This tended me to believe this particular issues was at the head end and not the 622.

Hopefully in time these issues get resolved for you guys, but it is possible that a lot of the issues being seen are not a fixable 622 issue. Ofcourse, I could be wrong, but given that test I did a while back that was the impression I got for that experience.


----------



## Scott Spillers

Wouldn't it make sense for the OTA local channels to have the "HD" indication in the program guide and elsewhere like the Dish HD channels?


----------



## UHF

Here are the bugs/issues I have found so far:

1. Received update overnight. Found box crashed on the Dish logo screen saver this morning, it said "Please wait" rather than Press Select. Nobody in the house has admitted to trying to watch the tv this morning before I found it this way. Required a front panel reset.

2. OTA HDTV tuner- several stations that I previously was able to receive no longer work. It says the signal was lost. It seems the receiver is less sensitive than before. One local channel that has the tower 5 miles away went from 83% on old software to 100% with L4.01. Other stations that still work are reporting the same levels they did prior. Lost stations are transmitting from 60 miles away, so while loss of them is disappointing, I was surprised that they ever did work.

3. After program guide update downloaded I lost ALL OTA Digital channels. Error 739 reported when tuning to these channels.

4. Attempt to re-scan local channels after above OTA loss gives Message 731, Channels Scanned: 2 Found: 0. Does not scan for locals. Pressing Cancel does exit out to previous menu.

5. Front panel reset fixed items 3 & 4. After re-scanning again and then tuning a local digital channel, the video froze after a few seconds (before the Dish banner display went away) and the box rebooted. 

Tested PIP with mix of SD and HD, both off air and DishHD channels. No troubles found. I had never used this feature before, but I sure will! 

I did not test PPV or VOD functionality as I do not wish to pay for any movies. Didn't test pocket dish, don't have one to test with.


----------



## GaDog

> OTA Austin Fox/KTBC 7-1 Video/Audio dropouts do seem to be gone! I've gone 45 mins without seeing one. Normally cant go more than 45 seconds w/o them.


 Same forOTA Talahassee Fox/WTLH 49-1


----------



## wje

Will Munshower said:


> When I first did the OTA local re-scan, I came up with 20 digital stations instead of the usual 28. A few hours later, I re-scanned again. The 622 locked up. I reset it and rescanned. This time I came up with 29 DTV channels. My yagi hasn't been moved in a year. Weird!
> 
> Will


Pre-4.01, even pre-Dish, I found that OTA signal strength varied a lot over the course of a day. I'm planning on trying a rescan tonight and the same time tomorrow night to see if it's at least semi-consistent.


----------



## philly33flyers

Didn't see this mentioned and wanted to see if anyone else had this problem. When changing channels from an OTA channel with no signal to another HD channel, I experience a loss of audio. Audio on SD channels works fine, but HD channels still have no audio. I have performmed a FPR 2 times and still am not able to get the audio back on the HD channels. SD channels audio is still working fine though. Weird?

EDIT: nevermind...seems my audio reciever locked up decoding 5.1 signals. kinda weird that stereo sound was coming through fine to the reciever but it was having trouble with 5.1. In any case, nevermind.


----------



## gdarwin

Scott Spillers said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for the OTA local channels to have the "HD" indication in the program guide and elsewhere like the Dish HD channels?


I would like to see this also.


----------



## tammyandlee

My feeling is the channel change between HD and SD is much slower. Also I now get a LNB drift error in the system info screen. I also lost some OTA digital stations that I could watch yesterday. Other than that it looks good.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I'd like to see the HD logo on the OTA's too, but i guess they're not necessarily HD... (well then neither is A&E, ESPN2, etc for that matter)

I, too, have lost 2 of my 9 DT OTA Locals, but thankfully I'll never watch them anyway.


----------



## gdarwin

I got my OTA locals back after running a check switch.


----------



## Ken Green

I have 2 622's. The first received the random update on Thursday night, the second (submitted for testing) updated last night.

-The combined units had 207 timers set prior to their updates.
-No timers were altered by the update. After the updates, all still retained their exact values...."new," "daily," "M-F," "skipped," "restored," etc.
-No timer pads changed. Most were using the default (1-3), those timers with adjusted pads retained their value.
-Also see 1-2 lines of over-scan at top on PiP side-by-side view.
-DishCOMM set up, connected, renamed, and tested--no issues.
-Caller ID working normally on both receivers.
-With HD priority set on, timers are now recording the HD version of a event scheduled from the prior SD channel selection. Example, 186-National Geographic, had several timers set from the SD channel 186 prior to the update. After the update, the DVR records from 186 HD.
-All other operations appear normal at this time.

One Huge fix noted. Here in the St Louis DMA there has been a unwatchable issue (similar to the description of FOX/Austin...blocking, breakups, freezes, etc.) with one of the local IND DT's (KPLR) when viewed via OTA using the 622 off-air tuner. It seems to be completely fixed. It has been an ongoing issue, well documented in this DMA, with DISH, and with the local station.
During the 18 hours while one 622 was using 3.66 and the other had already updated with 4.01, this local DT was perfect on the receiver with 4.01, and remained unwatchable on the receiver still having 3.66. Once the second receiver updated to 4.01, the issue also disappeared.


----------



## RON2569

teachsac said:


> Me too. KCRA3 is virtually unwatchable.
> 
> S~


KCRA3 on my 622 w/4.01 cant watch it
it was better on L3.66
L3.66 had 17 OTA ch w/L4.01 I have 28 OTA ch
Ron


----------



## 4bama

plainsman said:


> Summary of my bug: playing a recording in chase mode, catching up to 'live tv' causes skip/jump/repeat in sound and picture.
> 
> The scenario - recording Gray's Anatomy in HD, watching as I recorded [from an initial state of about 8 minutes recorded before I started watching], hitting skip-forward @ commercials to skip.
> 
> at / near the point in which the recording caught up w/ 'live TV', instead of simply going live, the playback bounced back and forth, iterating over the same 2-3 second clip, never stabilizing, never catching up. both picture and sound lost continuity -- it popped out of DD5.1 and back repeatedly.
> 
> hitting stop and resume didn't help.
> 
> hitting stop and then cancel to exit DVR and back into DVR to resume the recording did stabilize playback.
> 
> UPDATE -- I watched the rest of the program after pausing 1/2 -way thru to write the first part of this. when skipping forward to 'live tv' it resumed OK but then started hop/skip/jump after about 3 minutes. This really isn't going to fly.
> 
> [ and before anyone jumps on me and starts describing software test/beta/release procedures I should mention I've been an embedded systems software engineer for over 20 years. If I can find this w/o trying in my first exposure to 4.01 in normal use, echostar testers either saw it and released anyway or should have seen it. ]
> 
> Can I have 3.66 back?


I tried three different times today "chasing a live recording" waiting 15, 30 and 45 minutes before starting the "chase". I can not repeat your problem, all worked fine right up until I caught up to real time. I just used the 30 second skip ahead, waited a little to verify a stable picture and repeated that until I caught up to real time. No problem here.


----------



## 4bama

Mark Lamutt said:


> Actually, the default is 1,1. When 1,1 is used, the timers are automatically adjusted.


Thanks ChuckA and Mark,

I set my early/late defaults to 1/1 and back-to-back recordings on the same channel are both now assigned to tuner 2. I tried different early/late defaults but 1/1 is the only one that worked.

Out of curiousty I tried 3 back-to-back recording on the same channel but the third timer was assigned to tuner 1. Oh well, this was not an advertised feature but wonder why the software logic does not continue beyond 2 programs.

I have no problems to report with L401.


----------



## TScottTX

First posting fom a lurker... pretty new to E* and DBSTalk.

First, DD5.1 over HDMI, I'm lovin' it. Less cables and can now set up my AV system a bit easier.

Second, a Map Down question/observation. On (for example) HGTV which has different programming over SD and HD, I can not set a timer for the two different programs in the same time slot as they show the same channel number and present a conflict. Have I missed something?


----------



## teachsac

RON2569 said:


> KCRA3 on my 622 w/4.01 cant watch it
> it was better on L3.66
> L3.66 had 17 OTA ch w/L4.01 I have 28 OTA ch
> Ron


So you're having constant breakups now, also? At least with 3.66 we only had skipping during playback of DVR'd programs. You could always rewind. I tried calling Larry to see what's up, but only got his voicemail. I also have an e-mail into someone in software and the 622 hardware team. Probably won't hear back from either until Monday.

Scott


----------



## tommiet

BUG...

Unable to view ANY HD recordings that were made before or after the 401 update. Any new scheduled recording on any HD channel fails. It shows in my recordings, but when you select it, it opens and ends asap.

Deleted all scheduled recordings
It will record "on demand" just fine

They are just going to ship me a new 622.

Worked fine for 13 months.......


----------



## skyviewmark1

I'm seeing a flicker when the view button is pressed just before the info comes on screen and then another flicker to black when the info goes way. Not a real big problem, and one I have seen before.. Going to do a receiver reset as soon as the wife relinquishes control over to me. Seems like I remember this going away last time after a reset.. We shall see.. Haven't seen any improvements to my local OTA yet. Still have dropouts and pixelation.. But no worse than it was before L4.01.. So it didn't fix that.. More than likely multipath not associated with receiver since the meter is pegged at 100 on the channels giving me problems.. Still looking but so far haven't found any real bugs to report.. So far I like it..


----------



## Scott Spillers

FitzAusTex said:


> I'd like to see the HD logo on the OTA's too, but i guess they're not necessarily HD... (well then neither is A&E, ESPN2, etc for that matter).


The HD logo doesnt mean that the channel is carrying HD programming. It really only tells us that they are transmitting a digital 16x9 picture (often a SD 4x3 picture with black bars). The same is true for all of the OTA channels that we receive on the ViP622's ATSC tuner. Where the HD logo for OTA channels would be most helpful is in the DVR recordings list, so we would know which recordings are taking up the most disk space.


----------



## tsduke

Got the 4.01 last night. Only been playin with it since I got home from work tonight. So far, no major bugs to note.

-All my OTA channels jumped in signal. A couple quite a bit. 5-8% up. Hopefully they aren't too strong now. Watching NCAA BB right now and I'm getting some video stutters.(this could just be CBS as the game broadcasts haven't been the greatest)

-5.1 through HDMI works great now. HDMI test show several audio formats available now.


----------



## plainsman

ChuckA said:


> I commented on this yesterday. The download changed the Channel Display option on my receiver from "HD Priority" to the new "HD and SD" option. That shows duplicates in the low channel numbers for SD and HD channels. I reset the option back to "HD Priority" and the duplicate SD channels are removed from the low channel numbers.


Chuck -- I've looked 3 times -- how did you reset this "channel display" option?

[the button presses would help - either I'm blind or dumb. can't hear real well either ... ]


----------



## BJK

tnsprin said:


> I see one new feature not mentioned so far. Listings now all carry a copyright statement for Tribune Media.
> 
> As far as closed captionioning, it seems to work somewhat better on many channels but not all. Noticably wnbc-hd(NY) ota is working correctly but over the satellite is losing characters and overtyping without erasing the previous CC (Today show this morning, where I recorded both for about 15 minutes).
> 
> I had one serious crash after I stopped testing features and settling in to watch a show recorded last night. *The screen suddenly went blank and audio went to a shrill tone.* No response from the remote control or any front panel controls except when I finally held the power button to do a power button reboot.


I put up with that bug for 1 year on a daily basis. I hope it is not back. The only fix for me was to replace my early release hardware with a newer version of the 622. That shrill screach will wake the dead.

BJK


----------



## ChuckA

plainsman said:


> Chuck -- I've looked 3 times -- how did you reset this "channel display" option?
> 
> [the button presses would help - either I'm blind or dumb. can't hear real well either ... ]


Menu-6-9 Chann Display button. Then HD Priority.


----------



## BJK

wje said:


> Not sure what you mean by this; works fine for me. Dual buffering and pausing also works for 2 HD channels.


I'll check it again tonight. Absolutely could not get anything but an SD/HD side by side.
It would always default to some SD channel when I tried to do HD/HD. Obviously I have a problem as there are too many others reporting that it works.

BJK

Edit: Nothing like having an uninterupted time set aside to help solve problems. Seems I forgot to set both tuners to a HD channel. Haven't used the feature much because of the short comings with HD. THAT WILL CHANGE!


----------



## 4bama

Can you spot the true beta tester?

Driving the company car a Program Manager was taking his Hardware Engineer and Software Engineer to a big expo to show off and hawk their latest product.

As they topped a steep hill the vehicle seemed to lose braking ability and the car kept gaining speed until it almost crashed at a sharp curve. The Program Manager finally managed to nudge the car against the guardrail and safely stop it at the bottom of the hill.

All were shaken by the experience but exited the car safely.

The Program Manager said “ OK, when we get back to the plant I will assign a Tiger Team to study this problem and recommend a solution”.

The Hardware Engineer said “ Wait, I have my tool pouch with me and I’ll crawl under the car and fix the problem and we’ll be on our way in no time”.

The Software Engineer said “ Well, let’s not be too hasty with our decisions. I think we should push it back to the top of the hill and see if it does it again”.

After two solid days of testing (I'm retired) I can find no problems with L401 and will report this to DISH....


----------



## odbrv

I have a Dish HD34-310 HDTV. For SD: the side by side PIP are 15"w x 12" h. The left picture loses 2" of picture on the left and the right picture loses 2" of picture on the right. For HD: the side by side PIP has a 15"w x 91/2 " h left side and a 141/2" w x 91/2" h right side. When showing 2 HD channels with side bars, the left side loses the left side bar and the right side loses the right side bar. The result is two pictures with 2 side by side bars in the middle. When you have a full HD picture on each side, the Left side loses 21/4" of picture on the left and the right side loses 2 1/4" on the right. The large PIP is 16 1/2" w x 9" h and shows more picture than I see on a full screen which is 29" w x 161/2 " h. On the full screen I lose about 3/4' of what is shown on the large PIP on the left, right and bottom. The little PIP is 11 1/4" w x 6 1/8" h. It also shows more picture than a full screen.
Is anyone else losing picture in side by side PIP? If not, is there a way to resize the PIP to get all the picture. I know the VIP622 does not allow one to reset the vertical nor horizontal for a full screen. The 921 had that capability.


----------



## Ron Barry

plainsman said:


> Chuck -- I've looked 3 times -- how did you reset this "channel display" option?
> 
> [the button presses would help - either I'm blind or dumb. can't hear real well either ... ]


Going by memory.. It is under the Locals configuration. Odd place for it but it is right where you select what type of OTA mapping you want to make. GOing by memory.. so hopefully I have it right.


----------



## lujan

Scott Spillers said:


> The HD logo doesnt mean that the channel is carrying HD programming. It really only tells us that they are transmitting a digital 16x9 picture (often a SD 4x3 picture with black bars). The same is true for all of the OTA channels that we receive on the ViP622's ATSC tuner. Where the HD logo for OTA channels would be most helpful is in the DVR recordings list, so we would know which recordings are taking up the most disk space.


It is now showing in the DVR recordings list, just not the recordings that you've done through the OTA HD stations.


----------



## rwjga

tommiet said:


> BUG...
> 
> Unable to view ANY HD recordings that were made before or after the 401 update. Any new scheduled recording on any HD channel fails. It shows in my recordings, but when you select it, it opens and ends asap.
> 
> Deleted all scheduled recordings
> It will record "on demand" just fine
> 
> They are just going to ship me a new 622.
> 
> Worked fine for 13 months.......


I have this problem, but only with recordings made from the Charlotte HD Locals. I get the same "skip to the end" when I pause a Charlotte HD Local. I have talked with others who have the same problem. I doubt the new 622 solves your problem.


----------



## JM Anthony

So far so good on my end. Just a note, increased signal strength on OTA channels is a relative comparison. More is generally better than less, but especially when you've got a lot of hills and buildings to deal with, ability to handle multipath can be more important.

John


----------



## sbturner

Everything works except I lost all my OTA locals. It's as if the OTA tuner has been turned off inside the receiver. Tech help was no help, it's being returned. If anyone else has had this problem and fixed it help. I love everything else about the update. I have checked switch numerous times and deleted locals, rescanned rebooted, you name it. I don't know of anything else to do.


----------



## jcord51

sbturner said:


> Everything works except I lost all my OTA locals. It's as if the OTA tuner has been turned off inside the receiver. Tech help was no help, it's being returned. If anyone else has had this problem and fixed it help. I love everything else about the update. I have checked switch numerous times and deleted locals, rescanned rebooted, you name it. I don't know of anything else to do.


When I got my second 622, I too was not able to get my OTA locals to appear. Solution...faulty antenna cable plug. The collar of the plug actually dislodged from the wire. I know that this shouldn't happen, but it did. Good luck.


----------



## tsduke

sbturner said:


> Everything works except I lost all my OTA locals. It's as if the OTA tuner has been turned off inside the receiver. Tech help was no help, it's being returned. If anyone else has had this problem and fixed it help. I love everything else about the update. I have checked switch numerous times and deleted locals, rescanned rebooted, you name it. I don't know of anything else to do.


I lost all my OTA locals after watching NCAA on CBS for quite awhile. Luckily, a reboot brought them all back. The receiver had been on about 4 1/2 hours when the OTA's were lost.


----------



## tsduke

jcord51 said:


> When I got my second 622, I too was not able to get my OTA locals to appear. Solution...faulty antenna cable plug. The collar of the plug actually dislodged from the wire. I know that this shouldn't happen, but it did. Good luck.


Was the faulty part a connector on the coax or the 622?


----------



## thefunks67

BJK said:


> I'll check it again tonight. Absolutely could not get anything but an SD/HD side by side.
> It would always default to some SD channel when I tried to do HD/HD. Obviously I have a problem as there are too many others reporting that it works.
> 
> BJK


I was able to get 2 HD side by side in PIP. No issue here.

Now, if someone can tell me how to get my OTA locals back I would be a happy camper. Scanning for channels comes up with zero. I plugged the plug, test switch and still nada.

-Funk


----------



## Ken Green

thefunks67 said:


> I was able to get 2 HD side by side in PIP. No issue here.
> 
> Now, if someone can tell me how to get my OTA locals back I would be a happy camper. Scanning for channels comes up with zero. I plugged the plug, test switch and still nada.
> 
> -Funk


Maybe try manually adding the actual UHF frequency for some of your local DT's, and see if there's any signal strength  
Their listed on antennaweb.


----------



## Bill2226

Here are a couple of issues i have found with 4.01. Yes i have reported these...
A. Channel change - Audio Mute timing Sometimes when 
channel up or down a 'blip' of audio comes through.

B. Caller ID - Themes and Search Screen ( Left arrow key) 
While in themes and search, a call comes in (caller ID enabled) 
Neither screen is releasable. Caller ID keeps coming back up after 
depressing 'OK'. Cancel or select is ineffective in clearing the 
screens. The only way i could get out was to power the unit off.

Hope you guys can repro these...

Bill


----------



## grooves12

Well, when I initially saw the feature list for this release I was extremely disappointed. It seems there is so much that has been mentioned (and shown at CES) that was missing.

But, honestly, I am pretty impressed with this release. Although the added "features" seem minor. The release just seems much more polished. As much as people say HD mapdown is an un-needed feature. I REALLY like it... especially because in conjunction with that the markings for HD recordings in the guide, recorded programs list, and a few other areas look real nice, and make managing recording much easier.

I really like the side by side PIP... and best of all the dual live buffers and trickplay now function the way they are supposed to remembering the state and poisition of that tuner when switching back and forth. (This wasn't listed as a fix... but it is the biggest improvement IMO)


----------



## BJK

thefunks67 said:


> I was able to get 2 HD side by side in PIP. No issue here.
> 
> Now, if someone can tell me how to get my OTA locals back I would be a happy camper. Scanning for channels comes up with zero. I plugged the plug, test switch and still nada.
> 
> -Funk


Under local channels, chan display, verify that "local sat channels" is not set to "disable"
I also rememberd that one must have both tuners set to HD programing to get HD/HD pip. Doh!

BJK


----------



## treiher

Finally getting around to check this out. So far, I'm pretty impressed too. One thing I can't figure out. I get the HD tags in the guide, but I'm not understanding the HD mapping feature. If I understand this correctly, I should see the HD channels next to the SD channels in the guide. I'm not seeing that. All the channels are where they were before. I've changed the HD priority and SD and HD settings under Local Channels, but that seems to change nothing. Am I missing something obvious?

Also, I too am seeing a significant increase in OTA signal strength. I had good reception before, but I've got nothing below 97 now, and most are at 100. Previous to the update, I had a few that were in the low 80's. Hard to understand how an upgrade in software actually increases signal strength, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Ken Green

Would some of you see if this duplicates...
Pressing Pause, then the Skip Back button, should/and used to, skip back frame-by-frame with each press. Both of my units now skip back about 5 seconds with each press.
The same Pause then Skip Forward trick is still working as it used to, skipping ahead frame-by-frame with each press.
It does it in any mode....live TV, time-shifted, event playback, etc.


----------



## BJK

kdg454 said:


> Would some of you see if this duplicates...
> Pressing Pause, then the Skip Back button, should/and used to, skip back frame-by-frame with each press. Both of my units now skip back about 5 seconds with each press.
> The same Pause then Skip Forward trick is still working as it used to, skipping ahead frame-by-frame with each press.
> It does it in any mode....live TV, time-shifted, event playback, etc.


My unit skipped back as you decribe before 4.01. It seems to be at 1/4 frame rate but looks like more if you go by the timer which is counting the time of the delay from the live record point. Between that and the delay in the timer reappearing it might be giving the illusion of bigger skip back.

BJK


----------



## Ken Green

BJK said:


> My unit skipped back as you describe before 4.01. It seems to be at 1/4 frame rate but looks like more if you go by the timer which is counting the time of the delay from the live record point. Between that and the delay in the timer reappearing it might be giving the illusion of bigger skip back.
> 
> BJK


Perhaps it is, and I've just been doing so many different things with the 622 today 

Both my receivers have always skipped back and forward several frames on the first press of skip fwd or rev after pause is pressed, but then on the second, and subsequent presses, both fwd and rev moved 1/4 frame with each press.

I have a some baseball games from last season, and am able to go back to specific plays I remember, when I was able to move a thrown ball in-and-out of the glove catching it, frame-by-frame, moving it about 4" with each press....forward or back. I returned to those same plays. On forward, it's still the same, 4"/each press....on reverse, it skips back to before the ball was thrown.

I'm fairly certain the increment back, was the same as the increment forward prior to 4.01, and I'm very certain I could toggle movements (seesaw-like) back-and-forth...baseballs in-and-out of gloves, basketballs in-and-out of rims, etc.

I'll rest these old eyes, and take another look at it tomorrow. :eek2:


----------



## spiderocean

glad to be a part of the testing.

so far i have noticed 4 things (all timer related):

[1] when i go through my timers to delete something, i have noticed that it comes back on the list (most times within an hour). sometimes it's on the same channel, but other times it's on another channel or the same channel if it's listed as 1 of the channels listed in the 'free preview' listing. when it does this, it ends up bumping something i really want to watch off the list (this has happened twice and this is only the 1st 24 hours).

[2] when i choose to 'skip' or 'restore' a timer, i noticed that it take longer to go through the action (about 8 seconds). it used to do the switch almost instantly before i got the software download.

[3] when i set the timer to record all of a particular show, sometimes it will do it, other times it will set the timer for only 1 showing (e.g., Discovery HD Theater's "Planet Earth").

[4] some of my DISHpass timers don't show up after they have recorded a couple times (the regular timers too for that matter. maybe i have lemon 622 dvr.). there REALLY needs to be a better way to edit DISHpass timers than deleting them completely and re-entering the information.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

sbturner said:


> Everything works except I lost all my OTA locals. It's as if the OTA tuner has been turned off inside the receiver. Tech help was no help, it's being returned. If anyone else has had this problem and fixed it help. I love everything else about the update. I have checked switch numerous times and deleted locals, rescanned rebooted, you name it. I don't know of anything else to do.


 Just a suggestion.

Look under the hdtv setup menu #8 and look at the analog type button on the left. Does it say off air or cable , hrc, irc? IF it does say anything but off air then this would keep you from getting any local channels when you try to scan them. I had this happen one time when I was trying out the buttons and sure enough I couldn't get any of my locals to rescan after deleting them. Checked the analog type setting and it was set for cable. Put it back to off air and rescanned and all was as it should be; ota restored.


----------



## BJK

kdg454 said:


> Perhaps it is, and I've just been doing so many different things with the 622 today
> 
> Both my receivers have always skipped back and forward several frames on the first press of skip fwd or rev after pause is pressed, but then on the second, and subsequent presses, both fwd and rev moved 1/4 frame with each press.
> 
> I have a some baseball games from last season, and am able to go back to specific plays I remember, when I was able to move a thrown ball in-and-out of the glove catching it, frame-by-frame, moving it about 4" with each press....forward or back. I returned to those same plays. On forward, it's still the same, 4"/each press....on reverse, it skips back to before the ball was thrown.
> 
> I'm fairly certain the increment back, was the same as the increment forward prior to 4.01, and I'm very certain I could toggle movements (seesaw-like) back-and-forth...baseballs in-and-out of gloves, basketballs in-and-out of rims, etc.
> 
> I'll rest these old eyes, and take another look at it tomorrow. :eek2:


I'm going to be doing some slo mo analisies of golf swings this week end. Something I've done many times thru the years. If you set the slo mo to start right at the beginning of the back swing you can get a real good sense of how the forward and reverse functions work at different speeds. I had some real buggy SW on the 921 but was told by tech support that slo mo was a low priority as few people used it. Haven't tried it on the 622 so it will be interesting. 

BJK


----------



## Ron Barry

spiderocean said:


> glad to be a part of the testing.
> 
> so far i have noticed 4 things (all timer related):
> 
> [1] when i go through my timers to delete something, i have noticed that it comes back on the list (most times within an hour). sometimes it's on the same channel, but other times it's on another channel or the same channel if it's listed as 1 of the channels listed in the 'free preview' listing. when it does this, it ends up bumping something i really want to watch off the list (this has happened twice and this is only the 1st 24 hours).
> 
> [2] when i choose to 'skip' or 'restore' a timer, i noticed that it take longer to go through the action (about 8 seconds). it used to do the switch almost instantly before i got the software download.
> 
> [3] when i set the timer to record all of a particular show, sometimes it will do it, other times it will set the timer for only 1 showing (e.g., Discovery HD Theater's "Planet Earth").
> 
> [4] some of my DISHpass timers don't show up after they have recorded a couple times (the regular timers too for that matter. maybe i have lemon 622 dvr.). there REALLY needs to be a better way to edit DISHpass timers than deleting them completely and re-entering the information.


#1. Don't have a clue what you are saying here. I have never had a timer reappear? are you talking a timer or timer event?

#2. Hmmm how many timer events do you have in your system. WOnder if this is a result of the increased timer events?

For #3.. I just set timers up this morning.. With Planet Earth I had to go with a Dish Pass and set it for that particular channel. My gut tells me it is missing and Program id.. I don't think this is a 622 issue but a guide issue. Use a Dish Pass and set it to HD Priority and it should be good to go.

#4. Better description what you mean by not showing up? What particular settings are you using? if this is reproducible, details are needed so we can see if someone else can reproduce it. Missing timers to me is big and need to be very detailed so it can be reported.


----------



## BJK

How many have noticed that satillite channels have a 1-2 second delay between audio and video sync up when changing channels?? Doesn't happen with OTA locals.

BJK


----------



## brettbolt

tommiet said:


> BUG...
> Unable to view ANY HD recordings that were made before or after the 401 update. Any new scheduled recording on any HD channel fails. It shows in my recordings, but when you select it, it opens and ends asap.
> ......


This happened to me too. I recorded the Tonight Show in HD and it wouldn't play back at all -- it just ends immediately after trying to view it.

There's plenty of room on the hard drive and no other recordings going on at the same time.

I didn't notice this problem in L366.


----------



## TulsaOK

kdg454 said:


> Would some of you see if this duplicates...
> Pressing Pause, then the Skip Back button, should/and used to, skip back frame-by-frame with each press. Both of my units now skip back about 5 seconds with each press.
> The same Pause then Skip Forward trick is still working as it used to, skipping ahead frame-by-frame with each press.
> It does it in any mode....live TV, time-shifted, event playback, etc.


Mine skips back between 30 and 50 seconds on an SD channel. I actually noticed this with 366 as well. I haven't noticed it much on an HD channel though.


----------



## cummingsje

BJK said:


> How many have noticed that satillite channels have a 1-2 second delay between audio and video sync up when changing channels?? Doesn't happen with OTA locals.
> 
> BJK


I have noticed this. The audio comes up first and then the video will follow after 1-2 seconds.


----------



## Scooters

I got the Beta Download. Key Issues:
- Problem receiving OTA Fox KTBC7 in Austin is resolved!!!! No problems with my other locals.
-Have a problem with Trick Modes. If you want to pause and then view something a few frames back, It is difficult/ erratic. The Back and Skip Back Arrows move it way too far back. The forward(slow) and skip foward may move the image back a few frames, jump forward a few frames, or start with the next frame. Very erratic in response.
- Double PIP is great. 
- HD Mapdown is very helpful.

No other major problems noted.

Overall an "A" on this release for the features that I use most frequently.


----------



## Will Munshower

Have any of you folks that use Vonage (or not) tried the 'analysis' and then "upload logs" or "send status"? I got a connection error everytime I tried them. Is this feature not enabled yet or is L4.01 now making the 622 not work with Vonage anymore? Thoughts?

Thanks...Will


----------



## tsduke

cummingsje said:


> I have noticed this. The audio comes up first and then the video will follow after 1-2 seconds.


This isn't new to the 4.01 for me. Mine has done this since getting it in February.


----------



## teachsac

brettbolt said:


> This happened to me too. I recorded the Tonight Show in HD and it wouldn't play back at all -- it just ends immediately after trying to view it.
> 
> There's plenty of room on the hard drive and no other recordings going on at the same time.
> 
> I didn't notice this problem in L366.


Brett,

How's your reception of KCRA OTA? It is unwatchable for me. A couple others have reported this also since the 4.01 update.

Scott


----------



## Presence

Uhh, are you beta testers reporting your problems to Dish or not? I see much discussion here about certain items, but very few people saying they sent the information to Dish.

Just because a problem happens on your receiver but not someone else's does not mean it is not a problem. You need to report everything, no matter what. Staying silent because you think "it's just me" does not help anyone in the long run.


----------



## DarkSol

I've lost my OTA channels. I don't subscribe to Dish locals, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I've tried all the suggestions in this thread, but still nothing.


----------



## tsduke

Presence said:


> Uhh, are you beta testers reporting your problems to Dish or not? I see much discussion here about certain items, but very few people saying they sent the information to Dish.
> 
> Just because a problem happens on your receiver but not someone else's does not mean it is not a problem. You need to report everything, no matter what. Staying silent because you think "it's just me" does not help anyone in the long run.


I sent a brief email last night about the OTA's blacking out. I haven't tested everything yet, but so far this is really the only bug I've had. It hasn't happend a second time, but we'll see how the day goes.


----------



## patmurphey

If you are not seeing the mapping, make sure that you have added the HD channels to your favorites list. If you don't want to see a particular mapped channel (or SD channel), delete it from your favorites list.


Simple! Better than turning off the mapping.

Pat


----------



## evergreenscott

Thursday night, I got L4.01 and a email about the beta test and instructions to follow and report back on the beta release. I was expecting a beta download on Friday night too for the beta test that I got instruction for on Thursday. I tested on Friday, but I can't get Picture-n-Picture to work at all. So, I'm thinking that I didn't get the beta but I definitely have L4.01 but not a version with PiP. Anyone have this issue?


Scott


----------



## sbturner

DarkSol said:


> I've lost my OTA channels. I don't subscribe to Dish locals, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I've tried all the suggestions in this thread, but still nothing.


Same here, advanced tech help was no help. I have some recordings I need to watch and then I am going to try to reset to factory defaults, probably won't work but I've tried everything else.


----------



## jacobm69

evergreenscott said:


> Thursday night, I got L4.01 and a email about the beta test and instructions to follow and report back on the beta release. I was expecting a beta download on Friday night too for the beta test that I got instruction for on Thursday. I tested on Friday, but I can't get Picture-n-Picture to work at all. So, I'm thinking that I didn't get the beta but I definitely have L4.01 but not a version with PiP. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> Scott


Have you verified that you are in single mode and not dual mode? This is the only thing i can think of that will prevent you from having PIP


----------



## pweezil

odbrv said:


> I have a Dish HD34-310 HDTV. For SD: the side by side PIP are 15"w x 12" h. The left picture loses 2" of picture on the left and the right picture loses 2" of picture on the right. For HD: the side by side PIP has a 15"w x 91/2 " h left side and a 141/2" w x 91/2" h right side. When showing 2 HD channels with side bars, the left side loses the left side bar and the right side loses the right side bar. The result is two pictures with 2 side by side bars in the middle. When you have a full HD picture on each side, the Left side loses 21/4" of picture on the left and the right side loses 2 1/4" on the right. The large PIP is 16 1/2" w x 9" h and shows more picture than I see on a full screen which is 29" w x 161/2 " h. On the full screen I lose about 3/4' of what is shown on the large PIP on the left, right and bottom. The little PIP is 11 1/4" w x 6 1/8" h. It also shows more picture than a full screen.
> Is anyone else losing picture in side by side PIP? If not, is there a way to resize the PIP to get all the picture. I know the VIP622 does not allow one to reset the vertical nor horizontal for a full screen. The 921 had that capability.


odbrv,
I had the same problem with the PIP until I remembered that I had my TV in the "fill" mode. Once I put it back to "normal" the PIP displayed correctly.


----------



## lujan

I just finished my testing (a little on Friday and the rest today). I only found minor issues. One of them was there prior to this update and the rest as a result of the update I think.

1. You still can only skip forward on the guide by 99 hours by pressing the number keys on the remote. When I first got the 622, it would allow you to skip forward by more than 99 hours. This was happening prior to this release.

2. I noticed when I was tuned to one of the HBO stations, the pause would only display the time elapsed by two or three seconds instead of counting up by a second at a time.

3. The HD logo is only displayed on the satellite stations and not the OTA stations.

I don't use Dishpass, PPV, CC or a lot of the features that others might use so I didn't test the stuff I don't use. This may be why I don't see as many issues as others. I didn't try power cycling the 622 or the front panel reset because I only do these as a last resort.

As I said, they were only minor issues and as far as I'm concerned, the side-by-side PIP is the best feature about this release. The fact that no new problems were introduced is also a biggy for me.


----------



## evergreenscott

evergreenscott said:


> Thursday night, I got L4.01 and a email about the beta test and instructions to follow and report back on the beta release. I was expecting a beta download on Friday night too for the beta test that I got instruction for on Thursday. I tested on Friday, but I can't get Picture-n-Picture to work at all. So, I'm thinking that I didn't get the beta but I definitely have L4.01 but not a version with PiP. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> Scott


Nevermind on this..... I didn't realize that I was in dual mode on the reciever....you have to be in single mode for the PiP to work. Duh!!

Scott


----------



## BJK

Presence said:


> Uhh, are you beta testers reporting your problems to Dish or not? I see much discussion here about certain items, but very few people saying they sent the information to Dish.
> 
> Just because a problem happens on your receiver but not someone else's does not mean it is not a problem. You need to report everything, no matter what. Staying silent because you think "it's just me" does not help anyone in the long run.


GOOD POINT. However, some of us are going to wait till Sunday night and send in a full report rather than onesy twosy.

BJK


----------



## BJK

lujan said:


> I just finished my testing (a little on Friday and the rest today). I only found minor issues. One of them was there prior to this update and the rest as a result of the update I think.
> 
> *1. You still can only skip forward on the guide by 99 hours by pressing the number keys on the remote. When I first got the 622, it would allow you to skip forward by more than 99 hours. This was happening prior to this release.
> *
> 2. I noticed when I was tuned to one of the HBO stations, the pause would only display the time elapsed by two or three seconds instead of counting up by a second at a time.
> 
> 3. The HD logo is only displayed on the satellite stations and not the OTA stations.
> 
> I don't use Dishpass, PPV, CC or a lot of the features that others might use so I didn't test the stuff I don't use. This may be why I don't see as many issues as others. I didn't try power cycling the 622 or the front panel reset because I only do these as a last resort.
> 
> As I said, they were only minor issues and as far as I'm concerned, the side-by-side PIP is the best feature about this release. The fact that no new problems were introduced is also a biggy for me.


999 will jump you to the end of the 8 day quide.

BJK


----------



## Scooters

I've just sent my report in to Dish. While it is good to compare notes here, It is probably most important to test the system yourself and draw your own conclusions for each feature. 

It is possible that different receiver versons and system configurations will react differently under test.

It's fun to check with others on our observations. We just need to make sure that we don't "copy off of the other kid's homework" when we send in our reports.

Enjoy!


----------



## thefunks67

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Look under the hdtv setup menu #8 and look at the analog type button on the left. Does it say off air or cable , hrc, irc? IF it does say anything but off air then this would keep you from getting any local channels when you try to scan them. I had this happen one time when I was trying out the buttons and sure enough I couldn't get any of my locals to rescan after deleting them. Checked the analog type setting and it was set for cable. Put it back to off air and rescanned and all was as it should be; ota restored.


Mike,

That solved my problem on it not finding channels on a scan! Mine was set to HRC.

Thanks!

-Funk


----------



## Grandude

Last night I was recording three channels, KQED a PBS channel OTA, Six Degrees in HD on KGO a local digital channel from Dish and Miss USA on KNTV another local Dish provided channel.
The OTA channel signal dropped below usable and an error screen reported this with the suggestion of going up or down. Tried to but message that recording of a channel would stop, can't recall which one now, darn, but not wanting to lose or stop the recordings of the other two channels, I tried turning off the receiver to get rid of the error screen which just wouldn't go away.
Turning the receiver back on, I found that I was now getting only the sound from the Miss USA channel but no picture. I could get the menu but was unable to get a picture at all no matter what I tried. 
I waited till the swimsuit competition was over and then rebooted. All is back to normal now. 

I'm trying to duplicate the problem but so far have been unable to. I truly want to be able to be more specific about the details when I report this to Dish.


----------



## tsduke

BJK said:


> GOOD POINT. However, some of us are going to wait till Sunday night and send in a full report rather than onesy twosy.
> 
> BJK


Are we sure about sending a full report. The email says to report back any issues or problems. Might not want to flood them with big reports when they just want the highlights such as bugs.


----------



## Ken Green

Grandude said:


> Last night I was recording three channels, KQED a PBS channel OTA, Six Degrees in HD on KGO a local digital channel from Dish and Miss USA on KNTV another local Dish provided channel.
> The OTA channel signal dropped below usable and an error screen reported this with the suggestion of going up or down. Tried to but message that recording of a channel would stop, can't recall which one now, darn, but not wanting to lose or stop the recordings of the other two channels, I tried turning off the receiver to get rid of the error screen which just wouldn't go away.
> Turning the receiver back on, I found that I was now getting only the sound from the Miss USA channel but no picture. I could get the menu but was unable to get a picture at all no matter what I tried.
> I waited till the swimsuit competition was over and then rebooted. All is back to normal now.
> 
> I'm trying to duplicate the problem but so far have been unable to. I truly want to be able to be more specific about the details when I report this to Dish.


Did this maybe occur at the beginning of the scheduled recordings...during the pad time? I've know the 622 to get "overloaded" and "confused" during that first minute, when all 3 tuners have timers firing. The receiver just hangs (it would eventually do a self-restart), but the sooner you do your own restart, the less recording you miss.
As a work-around, we always "hold-off" sending any commands during that first 1 minute pad, when all 3 tuners are scheduled to fire. At 1:01+, all is well. We've seen this duplication many many times.


----------



## Presence

I just sent this report, and thought I would share it here:



> > Thanks to all of you for agreeing to help us test this new software. We
> > are looking forward to receiving your input.
> 
> I have used the new software quite a bit and am pleased to report only the
> following issue:
> 
> I am having extensive problems with the Check Switch operation. I have a
> standard Dish 1000 with the usual DPP Twin and have never had issues before.
> 
> I went to tune to HBO-HD by manually pressing in channel 300. When the
> receiver changed channel, I only had a black screen. I waited a few
> minutes, no change. So I pressed Channel Up. The channel changed, but
> nothing tuned in. This occured on every channel I selected until one
> finally gave me an error message that I needed to run a Check Switch.
> 
> I went to System Setup, Point Dish and began the Check Switch/Test. The
> "please wait while installation is checked" message came up. In a normal
> circumstance both satellite inputs would do three tests. After several
> minutes wait with no changes, Satellite Input 1 said it was running Test 1
> of , Input 2 said it would do 38 tests. When all was said and done, it came
> back that one of the switches was something called "feed." None of the
> channels would work.
> 
> I did a front panel reset and eventually ran a Check Switch again. This
> time everything tested out and everything worked as normal.
> 
> I normally would have brushed this off as a one-off occurance, but it just
> happened again. This time I pressed in channel 150, and got the "you need
> to run a check switch" error almost right away. As I write this report I am
> in the middle of trying to get my switches to test correctly but having
> difficulty.
> 
> I have two 622 receivers. One has the new 4.01, the other still has 3.66.
> Both are (obviously) connected to the same dish -- the 3.66 receiver is not
> having this issue and is able to perform a Check Switch without difficulty.


----------



## Ddavis

I did a search of this thread and didn't find this. All of my previous HD recordings from satellite are now locked. To view a previous recording, I have to either enter my lock code or unlock the system. It's like this for both single and dual mode. I did a hard reset just in case but it didn't change anything.


----------



## BJK

tsduke said:


> Are we sure about sending a full report. The email says to report back any issues or problems. Might not want to flood them with big reports when they just want the highlights such as bugs.


Yea, the term full report could be a little misleading. I meant that I would wait til Sunday evening to be sure any bugs were legit and repeatable, then send in a bug report not a full engineering write up.


----------



## Scooters

My report showed details on the issues that I found in a summary at the top.
I then went section-by-section with a quick summary e.g. "19)Closed Captioning: No Problems Observed. 23) Pay Per View: Not tested."


----------



## Presence

Think I might have blown it now. I got the Check Switch to find the switches correctly. It then downloaded the program guide information without issue. It then tuned to the last channel I was on without issue. I opened PIP and both tuners were working fine (one on 163, the other on TNT-HD 138). I then changed one tuner to another channel... and the screen went blank again. I took a look at System Info One and it reported errors receiving all three satellites. Odd, since it was working just fine right up until the moment I changed the channel.


----------



## James Long

tsduke said:


> Are we sure about sending a full report. The email says to report back any issues or problems. Might not want to flood them with big reports when they just want the highlights such as bugs.


My suggestion: Be brief and to the point including all important details of any problems without editorializing. Unless you are experiencing a critical problem (can't watch TV) make a concise report on Sunday night. Start with glitches ... issues that are serious and work your way down to the trivial. Unless you are Leo Tolstoy don't write _War and Peace_. (He died in 1910, so I know you're not him.) One line about a problem with closed captioning is more important that six pages on having the wrong shade of green in a sub-menu.

That being said, impressions will be appreciated ... avoid using terms such as POS (put it in a nicer way if that is your opinion). Be honest, of course, but write something that you would want to read when an outsider critiques your work. Don't lose the honest in the polite but I'm sure your words will carry more weight if they are polite as well as clear and to the point.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## marcuscthomas

I appreciate the work that E has done on this release (4.01). Everything that I have tested seems to work fine so far for me. I do have one issue with the design. The sticky buffers only work on live (unrecorded) tv. It should work on live shows being recorded and replayed shows as well.

Not a big deal, but this would be the more complete way, in my opinion, to implement the feature. I often record shows while recording them. This is particularly true of sports events. It would be nice if the sticky buffers worked in that scenario as well.


----------



## Bill2226

L401 Caller ID - Search-Theme Screen Bug
I have already reported this, but would appreciate it if you guys would see if you can duplicate this. Here are the steps to generate the bug:

1. Make sure caller ID is enabled (and u have caller ID)
2. Left arrow takes u to the Search and Themes Screen
3. Have someone call you on the line that has caller ID

Neither screen is releasable. Caller ID keeps coming back up after
depressing 'OK'. Cancel or Select is ineffective in clearing the
screens. The only way i could get out was to power the unit off.

Thanks to those that can check this out. As i said, i have already reported it.

Bill


----------



## DarkSol

Is it just me, or does the skip ahead seem a couple seconds shorter? I don't know if it is just when pressed multiple times in sucession or if each one is actually shorter. I do know that everything I am used to skipping ahead three times (1:30) seems to come back early.


----------



## UHF

Losing satellite signal quite often today, box gives Message 002, "The Satellite signal has been lost. Signal Acquisition is in progress."

Pressing any key on the remote gets the picture back. The signal is not being lost on either of my two 508's.

Just checked and all signals are in the 90+ range. Running a check switch has not had an effect on this issue.

I have reported this to Dish.


----------



## Ken Green

Bill2226 said:


> L401 Caller ID - Search-Theme Screen Bug
> I have already reported this, but would appreciate it if you guys would see if you can duplicate this. Here are the steps to generate the bug:
> 
> 1. Make sure caller ID is enabled (and u have caller ID)
> 2. Left arrow takes u to the Search and Themes Screen
> 3. Have someone call you on the line that has caller ID
> 
> Neither screen is releasable. Caller ID keeps coming back up after
> depressing 'OK'. Cancel or Select is ineffective in clearing the
> screens. The only way i could get out was to power the unit off.
> 
> Thanks to those that can check this out. As i said, i have already reported it.
> 
> Bill


Bill,
I did this, and it duplicated, on both 622's. Both have 4.01. I have always used Caller ID, but do not use Theme/Search often, though I have seen the different "centered" Caller ID window which appears when a call comes in and I'm on one of the menus...it's always released in the past.

I had to hit Live TV on the remote to get out. Selecting cancel on the screen, or hitting the remote cancel button just toggled back the Caller ID pop-up. Live TV closed the Theme window and then the Caller ID pop-up was gone.


----------



## 4bama

Grandude said:


> Last night I was recording three channels, KQED a PBS channel OTA, Six Degrees in HD on KGO a local digital channel from Dish and Miss USA on KNTV another local Dish provided channel.
> The OTA channel signal dropped below usable and an error screen reported this with the suggestion of going up or down. Tried to but message that recording of a channel would stop, can't recall which one now, darn, but not wanting to lose or stop the recordings of the other two channels, I tried turning off the receiver to get rid of the error screen which just wouldn't go away.
> Turning the receiver back on, I found that I was now getting only the sound from the Miss USA channel but no picture. I could get the menu but was unable to get a picture at all no matter what I tried.
> I waited till the swimsuit competition was over and then rebooted. All is back to normal now.
> 
> I'm trying to duplicate the problem but so far have been unable to. I truly want to be able to be more specific about the details when I report this to Dish.


When you are recording 2 DISH channels and watching or recording an OTA channel all at the same time and the OTA loses signal (like in bad weather) you are screwed, that is, you can't "change channels" because the others are recording.

Your best bet is to wait until your OTA comes back or press DVR twice and watch a pre-recorded program or one of the currently recording programs. If you do a power reset you will screw up the other 2 channels already recording.


----------



## pdxsam

Issue I've run into not a show stopper but an annoyance for me. If I create a DISHPASS using INFO with a keyword(in this case Mets for Mets baseball). Then create the timer choosing ESPN 144 for the channel and choosing HD priority, there's no indication in the schedule that it's indeed going to use 144HD for the recording. The schedule shows the recording but there's no comfort level that the game is going to be recorded on the HD channel. All the schedule shows is 140 MLB Baseball.

I would expect the HD symbol to be there assuring me it's going to record the HD program. Not sure how to resolve this because technically the game is on 144 in SD also.


----------



## 4bama

Bill2226 said:


> L401 Caller ID - Search-Theme Screen Bug
> I have already reported this, but would appreciate it if you guys would see if you can duplicate this. Here are the steps to generate the bug:
> 
> 1. Make sure caller ID is enabled (and u have caller ID)
> 2. Left arrow takes u to the Search and Themes Screen
> 3. Have someone call you on the line that has caller ID
> 
> Neither screen is releasable. Caller ID keeps coming back up after
> depressing 'OK'. Cancel or Select is ineffective in clearing the
> screens. The only way i could get out was to power the unit off.
> 
> Thanks to those that can check this out. As i said, i have already reported it.
> 
> Bill


Have you tried just waiting a few seconds without pressing anything? My caller ID goes away all by itself after about 30 seconds no matter what menu or screen I'm in when the call comes in...try that....


----------



## Ken Green

4bama said:


> Have you tried just waiting a few seconds without pressing anything? My caller ID goes away all by itself after about 30 seconds no matter what menu or screen I'm in when the call comes in...try that....


On one of the tests, I waited the 30 seconds, and allowed it to self-close, and by doing so, could then exit the theme/search menu normally.
Waiting the 30 seconds is a work-around for the bug. Once OK is selected when the caller ID window is up, and it closes, it should never reappear. It does, and that's the glitch.


----------



## Wu-Infinite

I'm new came from the AVS Forum, I got the L4.01 update

my issue is this:

PIP doesn't work, I press the picture in picture button on the remote and nothing happens. I have found no other issues, but as it stands this update really doesn't seem as great as it was worked up to be, yes the guides look great, but that's not really a big deal, neither is the map down. about the only feature I was looking forward to was the PIP, I don't have a surround sound receiver with HDMI so I can't use the 5.1DD update, I use the optical out for that, I finally hooked up an OTA antenna a couple days ago, I did notice everytime I scanned for channels the receiver would lock up and I had to unplug it, that hasn't happen with the new software. but does anyone have any clues why the PIP don't work?

OK I read were you have to have the receiver in single mode for the PIP to work.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

thefunks67 said:


> Mike,
> 
> That solved my problem on it not finding channels on a scan! Mine was set to HRC.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Funk


 You are welcome. I am glad it helped.


----------



## teachsac

Wu-Infinite said:


> my issue is this:
> PIP doesn't work, I press the picture in picture button on the remote and nothing happens. but does anyone have any clues why the PIP don't work?


:welcome_s to DBS. Are you running in dual or single mode. If you are in dual then it will not work.

S~


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Presence said:


> Think I might have blown it now. I got the Check Switch to find the switches correctly. It then downloaded the program guide information without issue. It then tuned to the last channel I was on without issue. I opened PIP and both tuners were working fine (one on 163, the other on TNT-HD 138). I then changed one tuner to another channel... and the screen went blank again. I took a look at System Info One and it reported errors receiving all three satellites. Odd, since it was working just fine right up until the moment I changed the channel.


 Try unplugging both sat cables to your 622. Then run a check switch check to clear out the matrix. Then reconnect the cables -this time to the opposite sat ports. Rerun the check switch. This should bring back both both tuners.

I had to do one step more than this in my case. I had to change out the actual cables entirely with new ones and rerun the check switch after I ran the check switch to clear out the matrix, and it brought both tuners back. The Dish Tech department suggested this, since I had already changed out the dishpro seperator and the diplexors and ran the check switch to clear out the matrix. It worked and I suggest it to you if the first steps don't work. I have 3 drawers full of coaxes , switch, a/v cables ,etc , so I had some extra precut coaxes ready to go when I did it.

As always try a power cord reboot when you are done to reset the 622. Report back if it works.


----------



## Presence

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Try unplugging both sat cables to your 622. Then run a check switch check to clear out the matrix. Then reconnect the cables -this time to the opposite sat ports. Rerun the check switch. This should bring back both both tuners.


I did part of this. I unplugged the sat cable that ran into the separator, and ran a check switch to clear it out. Both satellite inputs ran 38 tests ("1, 2, 3 etc of 38") then came back as "no switch." Then I plugged the cable back into the separator, ran check switch again, and while it finds the DPP Twin correctly it is erroring all over the place as far as receiving something.

Edit: I was in the middle of this project when I replied earlier, so I went ahead with it:

I swapped the lines feeding my 622s to rule out a possible line and/or LNB problem. The 3.66 622 still works fine, the 4.01 622 still has Check Switch errors. This pretty well confirms it is a problem with the receiver. How to determine whether 4.01 is the culprit is beyond me, but I have forwarded this information to Dish and hope I do not need to swap out with a replacement receiver.


----------



## Grandude

kdg454 said:


> Did this maybe occur at the beginning of the scheduled recordings...during the pad time? I've know the 622 to get "overloaded" and "confused" during that first minute, when all 3 tuners have timers firing. The receiver just hangs (it would eventually do a self-restart), but the sooner you do your own restart, the less recording you miss.
> As a work-around, we always "hold-off" sending any commands during that first 1 minute pad, when all 3 tuners are scheduled to fire. At 1:01+, all is well. We've seen this duplication many many times.


No, this occurred toward the end of the recordings, probably 10 minutes left.

I also had a black screen today after trying to tune a dead OTA channel. Was able to get it back with check switch instead of a pow reset. This has also been reported in another forum so I'm not quite alone...........


----------



## odbrv

pweezil said:


> odbrv,
> I had the same problem with the PIP until I remembered that I had my TV in the "fill" mode. Once I put it back to "normal" the PIP displayed correctly.


where do you find the fill mode or normal mode. Do you have the same type of tv as I?


----------



## odbrv

tsduke said:


> Are we sure about sending a full report. The email says to report back any issues or problems. Might not want to flood them with big reports when they just want the highlights such as bugs.


I replied to their e-mail and used red type and added my comments to each of their e-mail items. Comments from worked fine to 3 paragraphs of detail.


----------



## Tom in TX

odbrv said:


> where do you find the fill mode or normal mode. Do you have the same type of tv as I?


I am having the same problem with the left/right cutoffs. What kind of tv do you have? I have a 55" mitsubishi RPTV.
I did side by side PIP with HDnet, and ESPNHD. The picture on the left side gets a little of the left side cut off, and the picture on the right gets a little of the right edge cut off. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?

Tom in TX


----------



## dishjim

Gee, for a minute I thought I got a 2nd OTA tuner, daily schedule shows 2 OTA channels recording at the same time, both on tuner 1. One really recorded, the other went to la la land


----------



## odbrv

Tom in TX said:


> I am having the same problem with the left/right cutoffs. What kind of tv do you have? I have a 55" mitsubishi RPTV.
> I did side by side PIP with HDnet, and ESPNHD. The picture on the left side gets a little of the left side cut off, and the picture on the right gets a little of the right edge cut off. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
> 
> Tom in TX


I have a Dish HD34-310 HDTV. For SD: the side by side PIP are 15"w x 12" h. The left picture loses 2" of picture on the left and the right picture loses 2" of picture on the right. For HD: the side by side PIP has a 15"w x 91/2 " h left side and a 141/2" w x 91/2" h right side. When showing 2 HD channels with side bars, the left side loses the left side bar and the right side loses the right side bar. The result is two pictures with 2 side by side bars in the middle. When you have a full HD picture on each side, the Left side loses 21/4" of picture on the left and the right side loses 2 1/4" on the right. The large PIP is 16 1/2" w x 9" h and shows more picture than I see on a full screen which is 29" w x 161/2 " h. On the full screen I lose about 3/4' of what is shown on the large PIP on the left, right and bottom. The little PIP is 11 1/4" w x 6 1/8" h. It also shows more picture than a full screen.
Is anyone else losing picture in side by side PIP? If not, is there a way to resize the PIP to get all the picture. I know the VIP622 does not allow one to reset the vertical nor horizontal for a full screen. The 921 had that capability.


----------



## odbrv

went to dish interactive channel 100 and tried to get the weather channel under news. I then got a password screen. Since I never set a password I selected ok and left the passwork blank. It gave me back an error message that the password is invalid and exited the application. I don't know how to fix this. The accuweather application was available. However all my favorites were gone. It said this was my first use and I had to reset everything. I have reported this to E* and hope they will respond. Any hints???


----------



## tedb3rd

Seems to have worked / functioning properly:
-overnight update to L401 (no HDD corruption errors)
-timers set before upgrade still working
-playback of recorded events before update OK
-timers/recording set/recorded after update OK
-favorites lists OK
-search feature seems to work OK
-channel mapdown OK
-photos uploaded via USB before update OK
-new side-by-side PIP OK

Some problems noticed:
-local FOX network (HD feed off satellite) had no audio/video this afternoon around 12:15PM EST, not sure how long it lasted but weather was clear/other stations OK, reboot did not fix problem (audio set to sync to HD)
-audio sync issues with local ABC station (live and when recorded) (HD off satellite) noted on Friday and today (Saturday), (audio set to sync t HD)
-wife's in living room right now mad b/c parts of recording of ESPN-HD skating were 'skipped' this evening (HMMM... Error in recording occured while Tuner 1 & Tuner 2 were both recording a program while we were watching a 3rd previously recorded program.)

My config:
622 set to dual user mode
Dish 1 = 110, 119, 129
Dish 2 = 61.5
No OTA antenna (all locals off satellite)
Connected using DPP44
Main TV: via HDMI to Mitsubishi 52" DLP
Audio: Digitial Audio out to Panasonic Amp (Dolby Digital 5.1)
Secondary TV: via coax


----------



## skyviewmark1

Not sure if it classifies as a glitch or just a waste of timers.. But when you set a dish pass for something, it will use two timers to record an event on a mapdowned channel. It will not actually record both but show one as a duplicate event which waste a timer. I tried locking out the actual channel so it won't show up and leave the mapdown channel only but once you lock the actual channel it won't show up in a search. So you have to burn two timers to get one recording on all mapdowned channels.. Search feature works the same way. 

And I can't remember if the search or Dish pass ever looked in the OTA channels. I know it doesn't search them now. Maybe it never did..


----------



## Hall

In the time I've had my 622, I've *never* had audio/video sync issues, but this evening I did. I'm watching SNL via OTA and at one point, got the "lost OTA signal" yellow warning box which may have caused it. A quick "Skip back" fixed it for now.

I searched this thread for "sync" and saw nothing already posted that appears related.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have sent a couple of emails to Dish thus far, mostly minor things... and several of the bugs others have seen (still some lip sync problems with TNTHD, lost my OTA Friday evening and had to front-panel-reboot)... but tonight I found a bug that I haven't seen anyone else report.

I already sent this in email to Dish, but am posting it here in case anyone else has not experienced this and wants to try...

If NO recordings are in process, and I am on channel 9424 (as an example)... start watching a pre-recorded program, and either let it end naturally OR stop it in progress to resume later. The receiver behaves as expected and returns to 9424 live viewing. 

However... IF a recording is in process (for example recording channel 176)... when stopping the pre-recorded program the receiver tunes to the channel being recorded by a timer instead of the last watched channel. Expected behavior would be still to return to channel 9424 but this does not happen. 

Tried various combinations of recording OTA or satellite... If no recordings are in process, receiver always returns to last tuned channel when stopping the playback. If a recording is in process (either OTA or satellite) the receiver always changes to that channel. 

This is new behavior for this release.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## spiderocean

Ron Barry said:


> #1. Don't have a clue what you are saying here. I have never had a timer reappear? are you talking a timer or timer event?
> 
> #2. Hmmm how many timer events do you have in your system. WOnder if this is a result of the increased timer events?
> 
> For #3.. I just set timers up this morning.. With Planet Earth I had to go with a Dish Pass and set it for that particular channel. My gut tells me it is missing and Program id.. I don't think this is a 622 issue but a guide issue. Use a Dish Pass and set it to HD Priority and it should be good to go.
> 
> #4. Better description what you mean by not showing up? What particular settings are you using? if this is reproducible, details are needed so we can see if someone else can reproduce it. Missing timers to me is big and need to be very detailed so it can be reported.


for each of the issues mentioned, i meant timer events. i knew when i was typing everything out it probably wouldn't make sense to anyone but me, but i thought it was worth a shot. let's see if i can do a better job this time. i'm really new to this whole posting thing. sorry.

when i delete a timer event i have in my list so i can record something else, sometimes it comes back to the list and bumps the other program (that i wanted to watch instead) off the timer event list.

as for the repeated events, some of them will ALWAYS record like they should; others don't. i find myself having double (sometime triple) check the timer events to make sure they're listed or not listed. it really is annoying to have to worry about. right now i have 74 regular timed events (this inclued 9 DISHpass events) plus 8 one-time events. i have noticed that when i keep the number around 66 (+/-), they all work fine. my question is this: if the dvr wasn't to work properly with this many events, then why does it allow me to make them in the 1st place??

i hope i did a better job this time.


----------



## Ron Barry

spiderocean.... Lost timer events are not widely reported so I want to make sure we are talking the same language.

What I term a timer event is one particular timer for a particular day and a particular time. Dish as a timers which depending on the type (Weekly, Daily, Dish Pass) can result i n timer events. I don't think you can individual delete a timer event. Dish allows 576 Timer events and I believe somewhere around 97 timers. Based on your post of 74, That would be a low number of timer events but a high number of timers.

What would be very helpful to your description.. would be the following.

1) What type of timer do you create? You say you delete a timer event, but I don't think this is possible. You can delete timers and if you do, the associated timer events are deleted. You still have me confused.. So I would like to level set the terms.. If you can give a specific example, that would be helpful. I have never heard of deleted timers re-appearing.

2) Lets try and track down timers you think are not firing. If you hit DVR three times, It gives a schedule and a history. I suggest taking a look and seeing why timers you thought should fire are not. Also look ahead at what is scheduled to fire and see if it matches with your expectations. 

3) ARe you running this in single or dual mode? Are you doing a lot of toggling between the two. If you are, I suggest stop toggling for a while and see if consistency happens.

oh.... and :welcome_s to DBSTalk. 

Sorry.. I am still confused.... It should handle 66+ timers thought for the average person that would be a lot. I think I have about 20 at the most.


----------



## articos

spiderocean said:


> glad to be a part of the testing.
> 
> so far i have noticed 4 things (all timer related):
> 
> [3] when i set the timer to record all of a particular show, sometimes it will do it, other times it will set the timer for only 1 showing (e.g., Discovery HD Theater's "Planet Earth").


This is guide data related, which is separate from the new software. I've noticed issues with the embedded guide tags all over during the past few weeks (esp on Discovery and BBC America), including Planet Earth. In the case of 'Planet Earth', the pilot is tagged differently/incorrectly than the subsequent eps in the guide, so if you ask it to record based on the pilot showing, it only records the one show, as opposed to if you ask it to record based on the second episode, where it will correctly read the tag and hook into all the episodes following. Could be (most likely) Tribune's error. Annoying though. 



Will Munshower said:


> Have any of you folks that use Vonage (or not) tried the 'analysis' and then "upload logs" or "send status"? I got a connection error everytime I tried them. Is this feature not enabled yet or is L4.01 now making the 622 not work with Vonage anymore? Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks...Will


Will, I have Vonage, but haven't gotten the spool yet. As soon as the box updates, I'll try them. I know with my Vonage box on default settings, the first try of a dial out where it has more data than normal to upload, it usually times out and drops the line. The second or third time, it usually works. You may have to adjust the settings on the Vonage side to get it to recognize there's a data call in progress so it doesn't hang up on you.


----------



## jacobm69

DarkSol said:


> I've lost my OTA channels. I don't subscribe to Dish locals, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I've tried all the suggestions in this thread, but still nothing.





sbturner said:


> Everything works except I lost all my OTA locals. It's as if the OTA tuner has been turned off inside the receiver. Tech help was no help, it's being returned. If anyone else has had this problem and fixed it help. I love everything else about the update. I have checked switch numerous times and deleted locals, rescanned rebooted, you name it. I don't know of anything else to do.





thefunks67 said:


> Now, if someone can tell me how to get my OTA locals back I would be a happy camper. Scanning for channels comes up with zero. I plugged the plug, test switch and still nada.
> -Funk


I too have lost all of my OTA locals since the L4.01 update. I did a rescan and now i have nothing. I also noticed that when i went to manually select an OTA local channel, the reciever is not detecting an OTA signal at all. All locals were working flawlessly before i did the rescan. I have checked to make sure "off air" is selected in the set up. I have noticed 4 or 5 other post with similar situations. Is anyone else having this problem or know how to resolve it? Can any of you see if you detect a signal manually in the local set up screen. Thanks


----------



## wje

Are you in a strong signal area, or a marginal one? I'm in a fairly marginal area in that most OTA stations are all about 40 miles away (Boston).

I've noticed what seems to be reduced sensitivity for the OTA tuner. In the past, I would get about 15 OTA channels on a scan (not all watchable, but all with signal strength 60% or greater). With 4.01, my first channel scan found 9. Second time, I got 5. I tried multiple scans and saw the number of found channels varied wildly. After enough rescans, I finally got 11, close to the old number.

I suspect whatever was done to fix some of the other OTA problems has reduced the apparent sensitivity. It could be related to multipath rejection, though.


----------



## wje

Tom in TX said:


> I am having the same problem with the left/right cutoffs. What kind of tv do you have? I have a 55" mitsubishi RPTV.
> I did side by side PIP with HDnet, and ESPNHD. The picture on the left side gets a little of the left side cut off, and the picture on the right gets a little of the right edge cut off. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
> 
> Tom in TX


Most TVs have an overscan adjustment somewhere. Sometimes, it's in one of the setup menus, such as my Sony RPLCD. Sometimes it's a service menu setting. I adjusted my TV for the minimum overscan I could set a long time ago, and it's fine for normal viewing. I do get a small amount of clipping on the side-by-side PIP, but it's not objectionable.

Anyone looked at the HDNET test patterns? There's an overscan test screen in the sequence. I think it's broadcast Tuesday morning, but search the guide to find it (if they still show it).


----------



## cummingsje

jacobm69 said:


> I too have lost all of my OTA locals since the L4.01 update. I did a rescan and now i have nothing. I also noticed that when i went to manually select an OTA local channel, the reciever is not detecting an OTA signal at all. All locals were working flawlessly before i did the rescan. I have checked to make sure "off air" is selected in the set up. I have noticed 4 or 5 other post with similar situations. Is anyone else having this problem or know how to resolve it? Can any of you see if you detect a signal manually in the local set up screen. Thanks


I posted the same situation earlier. I also tried everything and the "hard" reboot was the only thing that remedied it. I have not had a problem with it since. I actually am enjoying a noticeable increase in signal strength with no signs of multipath.


----------



## cummingsje

Will Munshower said:


> Have any of you folks that use Vonage (or not) tried the 'analysis' and then "upload logs" or "send status"? I got a connection error everytime I tried them. Is this feature not enabled yet or is L4.01 now making the 622 not work with Vonage anymore? Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks...Will


I have Vonage and everything works for me except the "upload logs".


----------



## pweezil

odbrv said:


> where do you find the fill mode or normal mode. Do you have the same type of tv as I?


My TV is a Westinghouse LVM42w2. The fill mode (it may be called something else on other TVs) is for the TV to do the stretching and zooming instead of the receiver doing it. If your TV can do this, there should be a button on the remote for it. I've attached 2 pics so you can tell if what I'm seeing is what you're talking about.


----------



## JmC

These are the observations made during the testing of this release (L4.01)

In previous releases when entering the Info Screen (Menu 6-1-3), satellite 118 would indicate signal losses. (Red box with an X in it. Details would indicated Signal Loss.) L4.01 shows a Green box. I am unsure when this began happening. My 510 DVR did not indicate a problem.

OTA stations appear to be more stable.

Prior to this release performing operations in the OTA setup screen would result in the receiver locking up. Unable to tune stations. No picture or sound. The guide could be displayed and managed. However no picture/sound would be provided when a channel was selected. This was not an issue in this release.


When in Side-by-Side PIP mode when you to move to an OTA station using the up/down buttons you receive the following message:

Your request will drop the POP window
and switch to live mode TV.
Do you wish to drop the PIP window? (Yes, No, Cancel)


----------



## jacobm69

wje said:


> Are you in a strong signal area, or a marginal one? I'm in a fairly marginal area in that most OTA stations are all about 40 miles away (Boston).
> 
> I've noticed what seems to be reduced sensitivity for the OTA tuner. In the past, I would get about 15 OTA channels on a scan (not all watchable, but all with signal strength 60% or greater). With 4.01, my first channel scan found 9. Second time, I got 5. I tried multiple scans and saw the number of found channels varied wildly. After enough rescans, I finally got 11, close to the old number.
> 
> I suspect whatever was done to fix some of the other OTA problems has reduced the apparent sensitivity. It could be related to multipath rejection, though.


My signal area is fairly good (usually around 85 - 90). Like i said, i had excellent reception of OTA locals before testing the local scan feature. After that, i have nothing. Manually selecting an OTA local to add does not show any signal as well where as ten minutes before i had around 85 - 90.


----------



## boylehome

jacobm69 said:


> My signal area is fairly good (usually around 85 - 90). Like i said, i had excellent reception of OTA locals before testing the local scan feature. After that, i have nothing. Manually selecting an OTA local to add does not show any signal as well where as ten minutes before i had around 85 - 90.


Check Menu 6 -8 HDTV Setup and verify that Analog Type is set to Off Air.


----------



## jacobm69

boylehome said:


> Check Menu 6 -8 HDTV Setup and verify that Analog Type is set to Off Air.


As mentioned in previous post: 
I too have lost all of my OTA locals since the L4.01 update. I did a rescan and now i have nothing. I also noticed that when i went to manually select an OTA local channel, the reciever is not detecting an OTA signal at all. All locals were working flawlessly before i did the rescan. *I have checked to make sure "off air" is selected in the set up.* I have noticed 4 or 5 other post with similar situations. Is anyone else having this problem or know how to resolve it? Can any of you see if you detect a signal manually in the local set up screen.

I changed no options so why would i have excellent reception of locals before re-scanning and nothing after?


----------



## Tobar

the problem I am having is a unique one I think. I signed up to be a beta tester, but went out of town for a few days. (didn't tell wife I was a beta tester for the new software). One day the infamous screen came up about all information being deleted because of a corrupted hard drive in front of the wife. She panicked cause she didn't want to lose all her favorite soap operas. So she canceled out and power cabled booted. (she must of listened when I told her what to do if all else failed). So when I got home the new 4.01 was out and everyone has been testing it and I'm stuck with 3.66 till it's released generally. Oh well at least the wife is happy plus she is beaming because she without anyone around got the picture back.


----------



## boylehome

jacobm69 said:


> As mentioned in previous post:
> I too have lost all of my OTA locals since the L4.01 update. I did a rescan and now i have nothing. I also noticed that when i went to manually select an OTA local channel, the reciever is not detecting an OTA signal at all. All locals were working flawlessly before i did the rescan. *I have checked to make sure "off air" is selected in the set up.* I have noticed 4 or 5 other post with similar situations. Is anyone else having this problem or know how to resolve it? Can any of you see if you detect a signal manually in the local set up screen.
> 
> I changed no options so why would i have excellent reception of locals before re-scanning and nothing after?


This is a hard one to figure out. Perhaps L401 in the process of download/install changed a parameter? It just might have accelerated a problem with the ATSC tuner, or maybe it was coincidence that your ATSC tuner died. My version "B" receiver behaved the same way but a power cord reset, returned the ATSC to normal.


----------



## odbrv

pweezil said:


> My TV is a Westinghouse LVM42w2. The fill mode (it may be called something else on other TVs) is for the TV to do the stretching and zooming instead of the receiver doing it. If your TV can do this, there should be a button on the remote for it. I've attached 2 pics so you can tell if what I'm seeing is what you're talking about.


My TV has the ability to go 4:3 to 16:9 and others inbetween . However, it is a Dish made TV and when in HDMI sat mode , the tv loses all control to the receiver. I tried composite video also and it will not change the aspect ratio. I get the right picture you sent. I am glad there are tvs smart enough to solve the problem. However, I believe the l401 sw could be set to allow the whole picture. I realize it might be a smaller window. However a 15% lose of picture is not good.


----------



## Tom in TX

pweezil said:


> My TV is a Westinghouse LVM42w2. The fill mode (it may be called something else on other TVs) is for the TV to do the stretching and zooming instead of the receiver doing it. If your TV can do this, there should be a button on the remote for it. I've attached 2 pics so you can tell if what I'm seeing is what you're talking about.


I get a PIP like on your right, but have checked my tv setting and it is "normal", not "stretch". When I view a single channel, say ESPNHD, I get the whole picture. But it chops of left edge of left PIP, and the right edge of the right PIP!

Tom in TX


----------



## JimL

jacobm69 said:


> I too have lost all of my OTA locals since the L4.01 update. I did a rescan and now i have nothing. I also noticed that when i went to manually select an OTA local channel, the reciever is not detecting an OTA signal at all. All locals were working flawlessly before i did the rescan. I have checked to make sure "off air" is selected in the set up. I have noticed 4 or 5 other post with similar situations. Is anyone else having this problem or know how to resolve it? Can any of you see if you detect a signal manually in the local set up screen. Thanks


Same exact problem here...have tried everything mentioned with no luck. Like you I get no signal even manually in the local set up screen. I know its 4.01 that did it because it was perfect before plus my other 622 with SW version 3.66 works just fine. I reported it back to Dish with Bug report.

Anyone have an idea on when fixes will be done by Dish?

Jim


----------



## James Long

Tobar said:


> the problem I am having is a unique one I think. I signed up to be a beta tester, but went out of town for a few days. (didn't tell wife I was a beta tester for the new software). One day the infamous screen came up about all information being deleted because of a corrupted hard drive in front of the wife. She panicked cause she didn't want to lose all her favorite soap operas. So she canceled out and power cabled booted. (she must of listened when I told her what to do if all else failed). So when I got home the new 4.01 was out and everyone has been testing it and I'm stuck with 3.66 till it's released generally. Oh well at least the wife is happy plus she is beaming because she without anyone around got the picture back.


Actually the infamous popup is an L365/L366 issue. Hopefully under L401 nobody will see that again. If your receiver was targeted for L401 it will still receive it soon after both TV1 and TV2 are turned off or at the overnight reboot (when the receiver itself turns off TV1 and TV2).

Did you receive the email from E* with test instructions? If you didn't (and it isn't in your spam filtered email) then it is possible you got missed. Even if you did get the test request email from E* it is possible that your receiver got missed when they keyed in the 350 odd volunteers. There are bound to be some misses working through a list that big.

Make sure both TV1 and TV2 are off (showing screen saver) and wait a few minutes. If your receiver is targeted the download should begin shortly.


----------



## BJK

There are several problems I had before 4.01 that are no longer there, at least so far:

1. The crawl at the bottom of Fox News no longer jitters across the screen.

2. At least 1/3 of the time when recorded video ran to the end of the recording and then stopped I would get the usual "playback over" message but could not then delete because I would get a "still in use" message and would have to escape out to live tv and then back in to delete. Hasn't happened since 4.01.

BJK


----------



## BJK

Tom in TX said:


> I am having the same problem with the left/right cutoffs. What kind of tv do you have? I have a 55" mitsubishi RPTV.
> I did side by side PIP with HDnet, and ESPNHD. The picture on the left side gets a little of the left side cut off, and the picture on the right gets a little of the right edge cut off. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
> 
> Tom in TX


If this is an older rp 3 crt then horizontal overscan is normal to hide the ringing from the flyback transformer. You could adjust the horizontal width but end up with an out of balance picture with the ringing exposed. If it's digital (haven't kept up with Mitsubishi and the rp technology) then there is no flyback.

BJK


----------



## pdxsam

Another issue popped for me today.

If I fast forward through a pre-recorded mpeg4 HD local recording, the 622 will zip along then all of a sudden the screen will freeze on a frame while it seems like the buffer is refilling. It then moves along normally and freezes again, still looking like a buffer fill.

This does not occur on an mpeg2 hd recording and right now I don't have any non local mpeg4 recordings to measure against.


----------



## tnsprin

Just had a case of what some others are reporting. All OTA suddenly not working (worked fine for almost 3 days). This is a rather severe bug. In my case the best result was to power button reboot. I recommend another round of fixes and testing before releasing 4.02.


----------



## liferules

I am another surprised L4.01 recipient. I wasn't sure I wanted it, with March madness going on...the last thing I wanted was problems with my timers.

Now that I've received it, I have noticed much improved reception of my OTA's (I had previously only gotten 2 of the 4 major networks. Now I get all 4, and 3 of them very solid). My only one issue noted so far was some serious sound mis-sync on the HD NCAA tournament, like about 10 seconds. It may have been a broadcast issue but whatever it was, it was very disconcerting. I'd hear the ball hitting the rim, and the video would be someone dribbling upcourt. Whistles were out of nowhere! Very confusing. Recordings since then have all been OK.


----------



## Bill2226

The local channel scan (OTA) bug is still with us. I did the following:

1. Menu - System Setup - Local Channels
2. Then select 'Scan Locals' Let it scan and exit normally writing the data to memory.
3. Repeat step 2 at least 3-4 times. (I came upon this due to having a OTA on a tower and a rotor.)
4. 5-10 minutes later after tuning off-air channels, they all are gone as far as seeing them. Yellow 'loss of signal on off-air channel comes up. No off-air channels are able to be tuned.
5. Go back to Menu - System Setup - Local Channels
6. Local Channel list is still intact
7. Select 'Scan Locals' - The Scan Engine is locked up.
8: The only way i could recover is a complete power down and reboot. (Hold front panel button in approx. 5 seconds)

I hope you guys can replicate this.

Bill


----------



## Presence

Sorry if this was already mentioned, but I did notice one thing that had also been fixed. Previously there was a problem with the guide where if one half-hour segment had two shows in it (10-10:15, 10:15-10:30 etc.), if you pressed info on one you would usually get information for the other and would not be able to get information on the one until it was actually playing. This has been corrected.


----------



## Stutz342

Did anybody notice that pressing the the PIP position button when PIP isn't up brings you straight to the sise-by-side PIP? (A.K.A. POP - Picture Outside Picture.)

I thought that was a nice addition.


----------



## SMosher

pdxsam said:


> Another issue popped for me today.
> 
> If I fast forward through a pre-recorded mpeg4 HD local recording, the 622 will zip along then all of a sudden the screen will freeze on a frame while it seems like the buffer is refilling. It then moves along normally and freezes again, still looking like a buffer fill.
> 
> This does not occur on an mpeg2 hd recording and right now I don't have any non local mpeg4 recordings to measure against.


This happens here also, watching Planet Earth while recording.

Pixeled, skipped then continued as if a buffer or something flushed.

At least seemed the ird was busy doing something else.


----------



## SMosher

Stutz342 said:


> Did anybody notice that pressing the the PIP position button when PIP isn't up brings you straight to the sise-by-side PIP? (A.K.A. POP - Picture Outside Picture.)
> 
> I thought that was a nice addition.


Sure did notice this. Kinda kewl.


----------



## SMosher

Bill2226 said:


> The local channel scan (OTA) bug is still with us. I did the following:
> 
> 1. Menu - System Setup - Local Channels
> 2. Then select 'Scan Locals' Let it scan and exit normally writing the data to memory.
> 3. Repeat step 2 at least 3-4 times. (I came upon this due to having a OTA on a tower and a rotor.)
> 4. 5-10 minutes later after tuning off-air channels, they all are gone as far as seeing them. Yellow 'loss of signal on off-air channel comes up. No off-air channels are able to be tuned.
> 5. Go back to Menu - System Setup - Local Channels
> 6. Local Channel list is still intact
> 7. Select 'Scan Locals' - The Scan Engine is locked up.
> 8: The only way i could recover is a complete power down and reboot. (Hold front panel button in approx. 5 seconds)
> 
> I hope you guys can replicate this.
> 
> Bill


Confirmed. I also have a motor and ant on a tower outside. Sac chans to the North and Fresno chans to the south from my location.

Only difference here is the 622 had to be FPR (Front Panel Reset) after the first scan.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have a question related to the audio/video stutter/skipping that some people seem to have more than others. I have seen this prior to and with the current software, but not nearly as much as some other folks.

So... a question... for folks that have more video/audio stutter/skip problems, do you have a lot of recorded stuff on your hard drive?

I don't remember any audio/video stutter when I first got my receiver... but nowadays I have about 20 hours or so of HD on there that I keep being behind on watching & deleting. And more recently is when I started to see some of these problems.

So my obvious wondering goes to... is this a problem with a mostly full drive? This happens in a different way on my computer if I am working with too full of a drive, I find access times slower for some things until I delete a bunch of stuff.

I've never seen anyone who had posted about these problems mention how much stuff they had on their 622 hard drive... and never heard anyone try deleting a bunch of recordings to free up space and see if the problem diminished or went away.


----------



## srrobinson2

I have to turn my stereo up at least 10 notches higher than I did prior to the L4.01 upgrade. I am using the optical (toslink) audio connector and the component video connectors. Nothing changed on my stereo side, so I assume the new sw version has some sort of issue. The audio going to TV 2 via coax sounds fine...no change there.


----------



## plainsman

As I mentioned earlier, I too have the HD stutter/skip while recording the program I was watching, catching up to the 'live TV' point by skipping ahead. details in an earlier post.

This only happened once thurs night. not seen since but I don't think I was watching anything in the same fashion since. stay tuned.

also when I hit menu-6-1-1 to get to the 'point dish' screen, I seldom get the satellite # correctly set to the satellite I know I was just watching when I went M611.

I haven't tried very hard to see if it's just random or a pattern;
when watching 129, I got 118, but it was showing signal strength. [I _think_] but indicated wrong sat or the like.

it's just not 129 either - I'd post the actual results but didn't write them down and don't want to be wrong. I have _not_ done a check-switch yet.


----------



## jacobm69

tnsprin said:


> Just had a case of what some others are reporting. All OTA suddenly not working (worked fine for almost 3 days). This is a rather severe bug. In my case the best result was to power button reboot. I recommend another round of fixes and testing before releasing 4.02.


i sent in the bug report as requested but i also sent an email to tech support on the dish website. They emailed back saying they are not aware of this problem. They asked for all of my system info and said they are going to look into it. It may not hurt for everyone else experiencing this problem to do the same (may speed things up!)


----------



## tnsprin

SMosher said:


> Confirmed. I also have a motor and ant on a tower outside. Sac chans to the North and Fresno chans to the south from my location.
> 
> Only difference here is the 622 had to be FPR (Front Panel Reset) after the first scan.


The problem appears worst than that. May loose all OTA even after a complete reboot. My case 3 days later suddenly lost all OTA and had to reboot to gain them back. I think this is a serious new bug introduced in L401


----------



## SMosher

HDMe said:


> I have a question related to the audio/video stutter/skipping that some people seem to have more than others. I have seen this prior to and with the current software, but not nearly as much as some other folks.
> 
> So... a question... for folks that have more video/audio stutter/skip problems, do you have a lot of recorded stuff on your hard drive?
> 
> I don't remember any audio/video stutter when I first got my receiver... but nowadays I have about 20 hours or so of HD on there that I keep being behind on watching & deleting. And more recently is when I started to see some of these problems.
> 
> So my obvious wondering goes to... is this a problem with a mostly full drive? This happens in a different way on my computer if I am working with too full of a drive, I find access times slower for some things until I delete a bunch of stuff.
> 
> I've never seen anyone who had posted about these problems mention how much stuff they had on their 622 hard drive... and never heard anyone try deleting a bunch of recordings to free up space and see if the problem diminished or went away.


About 3 hours of other crap stored on drive. Don't matter how MUCH data is on the disk. Thats not even how a PC works. Its as if the system has run out of RAM. If so and its trying to swap to disk then I can see an issue. But again I can't see that being THIS issue because I'm only recording ONE show when this happens, which is what the the ViP622 is made to do. Right?!


----------



## phantommadman

With the L4.01 update i had no problems with Over-The-Air channels Until Yesterday when i went to setup some Dish Pass Events, This is what i done with Dish Pass.

1.) Turned to Local OTA Channel 017-01.
2.) Went Ahead a couple hours and selected the program.
3.) Then I selected Dish Pass.
4.) Then Selected options.
5.) Then Selected set channel.
6.) Then clicked/highlighted set channel and then entered Channel 017-01 to be the only channel to record on for that program.
7.) Then clicked done.
8.) Then Done Again.
9.) Then Create timer.

Then this is when i lost my OTA channels, But as soon as i done a front panel 10 second reset they came back in. I then tried it on a different channel and it done the same thing, When i reset the reciever they came back in.

And yes i sent this in to Dish Beta Team Yesterday.

Just posting my experience here for members to see.


----------



## SMosher

tnsprin said:


> The problem appears worst than that. May loose all OTA even after a complete reboot. My case 3 days later suddenly lost all OTA and had to reboot to gain them back. I think this is a serious new bug introduced in L401


It does seem worse than before.


----------



## teachsac

SMosher said:


> It does seem worse than before.


SMosher,

How is KCRA3 from Sac acting on your 622 since the upgrade? Here in Sac it is virtually unwatchable. COnstant drop outs and pixelation. That station has locked my OTA tuner three times this weekend.

S~


----------



## pdxsam

SMosher said:


> This happens here also, watching Planet Earth while recording.
> 
> Pixeled, skipped then continued as if a buffer or something flushed.
> 
> At least seemed the ird was busy doing something else.


Mine wasn't recording anything else. It was dormant except for what I was watching.


----------



## stugots48

After a weekend of testing I see 1 issue. I switched over to a HDMI cable for audio and video. While I was watching CBS HD my other tuner started recording another show. The second it started recording on Starz HD I lost my dolby digital signal on CBS HD and it started broadcasting in 2 channel stereo. I switched over to Starz and stopped the recording. I then switched back to CBS HD and had dolby digital back. Also during the weekend I lost audio a couple of more times.


----------



## RON2569

teachsac said:


> SMosher,
> 
> How is KCRA3 from Sac acting on your 622 since the upgrade? Here in Sac it is virtually unwatchable. COnstant drop outs and pixelation. That station has locked my OTA tuner three times this weekend.
> 
> S~


Scott
I changed all my timers to dish ch 3
i cant watch OTA ch 3 is bad!!!
Ron


----------



## teachsac

RON2569 said:


> Scott
> I changed all my timers to dish ch 3
> i cant watch OTA ch 3 is bad!!!
> Ron


Thanks Ron,

I'm working with a couple people in engineering (1 software, 1 hardware) to find out what the heck is going on here. My 622 with 3.66 is not having this problem. Does have a problem with skipping during DVR'd events. These might be related somehow. I spent all weekend trying out different configurations. I swapped receiver locations, antennas, split the feed, added an attenuator, changed cabling. Nothing worked. the 622 with 3.66 worked fine no matter what I did. It also works fine ran straight into the TV. According to one of the people I'm working with, nothing was added in the software for the OTA tuner with this update. Of course he's a hardware person and not software. There is definitely something in the stream that these boxes don't like.

Scott


----------



## ebaltz

stugots48 said:


> After a weekend of testing I see 1 issue. I switched over to a HDMI cable for audio and video. While I was watching CBS HD my other tuner started recording another show. The second it started recording on Starz HD I lost my dolby digital signal on CBS HD and it started broadcasting in 2 channel stereo. I switched over to Starz and stopped the recording. I then switched back to CBS HD and had dolby digital back. Also during the weekend I lost audio a couple of more times.


This isn't related to 4.01 because I don't have it yet but I had something similar happen. I was watching Planet Earth, it was in DD5.1. When another program began recording half way through, DD5.1 was dropped to Stereo on Planet Earth. Once the other recorded show was done recording, DD5.1 came back on Planet Earth.


----------



## TechniKal

teachsac said:


> Thanks Ron,
> 
> ... According to one of the people I'm working with, nothing was added in the software for the OTA tuner with this update. Of course he's a hardware person and not software...


I know I could never reliably pick up our local FOX affiliate prior to 4.01. Now, it comes in perfectly - so something changed in the OTA section of the box.


----------



## Guitar1969

Had the weekend to play around with the new update. Overall seems to be working okay, but here are the problems I have encountered(Without an indepth analysis yet):

1) Side by Side PIP works great, except that the very top edge of each picture(where the picture transitions into the the top black bar), distorts the picture a bit, so its not a clean transition(Bottom is fine, as is all the other PIP sizes) -almost like the engineers didn't get the vertical sizing set correctly.

2) Rewinding pre recorded shows has issues - I was trying to rewind a previously recorded show, and instead of rewinding at high speed, the locks menu kept coming up(I use locks) requiring me to reenter my password. This was a show that was previously recorded prior to l401 so I am not sure if that is the cause)

3) Not hearing choppy audio anymore via optical audio, but audio still drops out completely sometimes, like on certain commercials(I mainly have problems with Dish Locals - NBC so I am wondering if the station is the cause).

4) Experienced a brief vide breakup, but not as often as before.

5) On HD Channel Mapdown(Not fully understanding it), I see mapdowned channels that are in HD, but the SD channel is right next to them on the Guide when viewing "The Guide- All Subs" - Is this correct, as now the guide is huge(I am not really a Favorite lists user) since you see duplicate channels(HD and SD in order) - It would be nice if there was a guide option in preferences to automatically hide SD duplicates(Where a mapped down HD version is available)
, since most of us prefer the HD version if it is available to us.


----------



## Scott Spillers

lujan said:


> It is now showing in the DVR recordings list, just not the recordings that you've done through the OTA HD stations.


Exactly. HD recordings made via the OTA tuner do not get an HD icon. It is my understanding that HD recordings made from the OTA tuner consume more disk space than recordings of MPEG-4 HD channels from Dish. It would be most helpful if these were flagged in some way so we could best manage our hard drive space.


----------



## Guitar1969

What is the last day they wanty this by - I have found a few things, but I feel I still haven't done a complete anaylisis


----------



## ChuckA

Guitar1969 said:


> 5) On HD Channel Mapdown(Not fully understanding it), I see mapdowned channels that are in HD, but the SD channel is right next to them on the Guide when viewing "The Guide- All Subs" - Is this correct, as now the guide is huge(I am not really a Favorite lists user) since you see duplicate channels(HD and SD in order) - It would be nice if there was a guide option in preferences to automatically hide SD duplicates(Where a mapped down HD version is available)
> , since most of us prefer the HD version if it is available to us.


In the Local Channels screen select Chann Display and select "HD Priority". The 4.01 install automatically changes the option to the new "HD and SD" option. This gives you both in the guide and makes it to full (IMO).


----------



## johnsbin

Guitar1969 said:


> What is the last day they wanty this by - I have found a few things, but I feel I still haven't done a complete anaylisis


Keep submitting reports until they tell you to stop.


----------



## Hall

Scott Spillers said:


> HD recordings made via the OTA tuner do not get an HD icon.


 The receiver doesn't know or care that your OTA channel is broadcasting an "HD" program or not. I suspect that everything recorded off of A&E HD gets the HD icon even if it's not in fact HD. The "HD" tags are nothing more than dumbing down the receiver's UI, IMO....


> It is my understanding that HD recordings made from the OTA tuner consume more disk space than recordings of MPEG-4 HD channels from Dish.


 Yes, digital broadcasts from our local stations are in MPEG-2, which will normally consume more disk space. Not all Dish HD channels are in MPEG-4 either, by the way.


----------



## Ken Green

HDMe said:


> I have a question related to the audio/video stutter/skipping that some people seem to have more than others. I have seen this prior to and with the current software, but not nearly as much as some other folks.
> So... a question... for folks that have more video/audio stutter/skip problems, do you have a lot of recorded stuff on your hard drive?
> I don't remember any audio/video stutter when I first got my receiver... but nowadays I have about 20 hours or so of HD on there that I keep being behind on watching & deleting. And more recently is when I started to see some of these problems.
> So my obvious wondering goes to... is this a problem with a mostly full drive? This happens in a different way on my computer if I am working with too full of a drive, I find access times slower for some things until I delete a bunch of stuff.
> I've never seen anyone who had posted about these problems mention how much stuff they had on their 622 hard drive... and never heard anyone try deleting a bunch of recordings to free up space and see if the problem diminished or went away.


I have the issue, when I do see it, to me, it seems to be consistent with 4.01/HD playback, either timeshifted (in progress), or normal playback.

I've watched The Apprentice the entire season. I have always recorded it off the SAT (118°-MPEG4) HD Local, every week, and view it either timeshifted, or later that night.
Until last night, I have never seen any audio/video skip.

Last night, I recorded it on both 622's (both have 4.01), and from both the SAT HD Local and my OTA signal. There were 4 audio/video skips in the same spots on both SAT recordings, and 0 on both OTA recordings. I observed 2 of the 4 with the recording in progress (timeshifted), and the other 2 after the event had completed its recording.

I also had 6 audio/video skips watching the playback of the 3 Planet Earth episodes on Discovery HD (110°-MPEG2). I cannot ever recall any skips on Discovery HD. For anyone else who may have watched it, I specifically remember 2 during the Mountain episode when they were doing the Snow Leopard scenes.

We watch, and delete, there is very little stored on the HDD's.
No doubt in my mind, based on my analysis, this is a new 4.01 issue.


----------



## jacobm69

kdg454 said:


> I also had 6 audio/video skips watching the playback of the 3 Planet Earth episodes on Discovery HD (110°-MPEG2). I cannot ever recall any skips on Discovery HD. For anyone else who may have watched it, I specifically remember 2 during the Mountain episode when they were doing the Snow Leopard scenes.
> 
> We watch, and delete, there is very little stored on the HDD's.
> No doubt in my mind, based on my analysis, this is a new 4.01 issue.


I saw numerous skips and i was watching it live. This was the first time i had seen any stuttering of a program i was watching. Again, i was watching this live, so maybe it has nothing to do with the DVR?


----------



## Ken Green

jacobm69 said:


> I saw numerous skips and i was watching it live. This was the first time i had seen any stuttering of a program i was watching. Again, i was watching this live, so maybe it has nothing to do with the DVR?


Agree...usually the DVR is only a copy of what's seen live. In this case, the DVR was my means of capturing and comparing the issue. I had also seen it live, which is what led me to do the duplicate recordings on both receivers.


----------



## rictorg

Here is my bug report that I sent to Dish, along with a checklist:

Through my testing, I discovered two bugs. First, I run two sets in
single mode, and was on my SD set connected via coax. In goofing
around, I set my display to 4:3v2 (letterbox) and noticed that the
side by side vertically stretched SD programs to what essentially was
2:3, however, the 16:9 was in the proper aspect (though, as you can
imagine, quite small). I'd call it a bug, as it is apparent in the
other settings (4:3v1 & 16:9) that side by side PIP intends to
maintain the program's aspect ratio. This bug can be replicated.

Second, when checking out the HDMI test screen, the PiP window failed
to resize the video; rather the menu acted more as an overlay.
Further, after exiting the HDMI test screen, all other PiP windows did
not display correctly. For menus, it showed Tuner #1 at full size
behind the menu. For PiP utilization, it showed a blue frame and no
picture from the second tuner. A Front Panel Reset resolved the
issue, and I was unable to replicate this issue.

Overall, I was very satisfied with v4.01, and found no reasons to prevent a full release. I found that it only made the interface more intuitive, which is always welcome, and should improve the HD experience for the average viewers.


----------



## Rob Glasser

kdg454 said:


> I also had 6 audio/video skips watching the playback of the 3 Planet Earth episodes on Discovery HD (110°-MPEG2). I cannot ever recall any skips on Discovery HD. For anyone else who may have watched it, I specifically remember 2 during the Mountain episode when they were doing the Snow Leopard scenes.


I had the same problem as well with the first episode, I have not had time to watch the others yet. However, all my other content last night, OTA and HBO-HD was fine. Same with everything else I've recorded since getting 4.01. So far I'm thinking that this was a problem with the DiscoveryHD feed and not a problem with the 622 since I have not seen this issue on any other channel, OTA or Sat since getting 4.01.


----------



## srrobinson2

srrobinson2 said:


> I have to turn my stereo up at least 10 notches higher than I did prior to the L4.01 upgrade. I am using the optical (toslink) audio connector and the component video connectors. Nothing changed on my stereo side, so I assume the new sw version has some sort of issue. The audio going to TV 2 via coax sounds fine...no change there.


Where/how do I report bugs to DishNetwork? I pinged Mark about the beta. but I think I got it pushed to my oldest 622 as part of the normal distribution--not the beta, so I have no instructions....


----------



## bobr

With 3.66 I almost never lost satelite lock even with rain. Know with 4.01 I keep losing satelite lock even on a clear day. especially on my HD locals in Dallas. 
It's raining today and I can not watch more then 5 minutes before I lose lock.
I have no problems with my 942.


----------



## lakebum431

Bobr, 
So you are just losing signal on your HD locals? Obviously comparing your 942 has nothing to do with this as it can't see the HD locals. What are you signal strengths on sat 129?


----------



## bobr

my local hd's are on 110


----------



## Mike D-CO5

MY lost locks have gone up to 45 and 45 today on my main dvr and 25 and 23 on the other. I really don't think that Dish needs to release this widespread till they address this issue. The default to 105 sat when I don't even have it, when ever I go to check a transponder on the satellites. 

Today I lost my recording on my local channel on 110 due to signal loss . This has never happened on a clear day . It just stopped recording entirely . Usually it will cut out the part that it missing and keep on going with a pop un screen saying sat loss . THis is not good and I hope that they understand how many will be effected by this one part of the software. It is not ready for primetime.


----------



## pan

Although I did not sign up for beta testing I received the update a few days ago. I guess I fell in the range of upgradable units. I had stopped paying attention to the forums as things were running quite smoothly. 

Late last week I switched to the TNHD in the 9000 range (I don't remember the number) and got lots of miss-synced sound. On the order of a few seconds delayed. I re-booted (turn off and unplug) that seemed to take care of the gross amount of out of sync sound. That's when I noticed the upgrade.

What brought me to the forums tonight was earlier this evening I was thinking I would try adjusting the sound delay from Standard to HD trying to take care of the out of sync sound on the order of half to a full word out of sync. It turns out had no affect. It seems the out sync is worse in the 9000 series channels. 

With in a few minutes of this effort I set to record the HD versions of Planet Earth. In the middle of setting the timers the 622 locked up. A reboot solved that problem. 

I thought I would come and visit and see what was going on. I really don't mind being a beta tester.


----------



## Guitar1969

ChuckA said:


> In the Local Channels screen select Chann Display and select "HD Priority". The 4.01 install automatically changes the option to the new "HD and SD" option. This gives you both in the guide and makes it to full (IMO).


This only takes care of the locals, not the sat channels , like FOOD 110 - Is there a way to automatically get rid of those dups as well? Whats Odd is the HD Version of 110 for example shows a different program than the SD version of 110 - even though they are both supposed to be the same, aren't they?


----------



## ericmatz

Does the closed captioned work for MPEG4 local channels? I'm in the Pittsburgh area and the local providers said that there IS closed captioned for the four major local channels but it is not coming out through Dish. The closed captioned works for HDNet and ESPNHD. There used to be closed captioned for TNTHD but not anymore. Please advise.


----------



## ChuckA

Guitar1969 said:


> This only takes care of the locals, not the sat channels , like FOOD 110 - Is there a way to automatically get rid of those dups as well? Whats Odd is the HD Version of 110 for example shows a different program than the SD version of 110 - even though they are both supposed to be the same, aren't they?


On the same screen there is an Enable option for DishHD. That will disable the HD mapdown of Dish channels. But, as you see, not all the channels are duplicate programming so removing this seems pointless to me. I did not want the local SD mapped down because I have the OTAs listed in the Guide too. That just made too many duplicates in the Guide and I would never want to watch an SD channel if I have the Dish HD and OTA to pick from. However, its a different story on the non-locals that are not really duplicates.


----------



## rdavi22

kdg454 said:


> I also had 6 audio/video skips watching the playback of the 3 Planet Earth episodes on Discovery HD (110°-MPEG2). I cannot ever recall any skips on Discovery HD. For anyone else who may have watched it, I specifically remember 2 during the Mountain episode when they were doing the Snow Leopard scenes.
> 
> We watch, and delete, there is very little stored on the HDD's.
> No doubt in my mind, based on my analysis, this is a new 4.01 issue.


I am still on 3.66 and had the same problems with Planet Earth so it is not limited to 4.01.


----------



## Hall

Guitar1969 said:


> This only takes care of the locals, not the sat channels , like FOOD 110 - Is there a way to automatically get rid of those dups as well? Whats Odd is the HD Version of 110 for example shows a different program than the SD version of 110 - even though they are both supposed to be the same, aren't they?


 I believe Dish made a mistake when they mapped down channels like Discovery HD Theatre, FOOD-HD, and HGTV-HD. I think the main intent was to get people to watch the HD version of a program instead of the SD but that's only relevant on channels that _simulcast_, that is, have matching schedules on two different channels, i.e. TNT and TNT-HD, ESPN and ESPN-HD, etc, etc.


----------



## tsduke

Hall said:


> I believe Dish made a mistake when they mapped down channels like Discovery HD Theatre, FOOD-HD, and HGTV-HD. I think the main intent was to get people to watch the HD version of a program instead of the SD but that's only relevant on channels that _simulcast_, that is, have matching schedules on two different channels, i.e. TNT and TNT-HD, ESPN and ESPN-HD, etc, etc.


Everyone has there own opinion about the mapdown. I personally still like having the HD counterpart next to the SD channel even on the channels that have different programming.


----------



## tnsprin

I am not sure this is a new bug, but certainly I haven't experienced it before. I have a timer set to catch Dancing With The Stars on my OTA channel. I was watching the program right before it on the same channel and had paused it for a several minutes while I had a phone call. The timer triggered but did not take the channel out of pause and ended up including the previous program (about 15 minutes of it) in the recording for DWTS.

Previously I am pretty sure that the buffer, if I got to it in time, would include the last 14-15 minutes of the show, and the DWTS recording would include a recording a few seconds after that (often including the ending seconds of the previous show because of the 1 minute padding).


----------



## JSIsabella

I took a quick look this AM, and 4.01 was downloaded to my 622 last night.

I only had a few minutes to play (work is a bummer!), but here is what I saw:

The breakup problem with my local NBC OTA station and the sub-channel is fixed. These channels were not watchable previously.

I did not lose my other OTAs.

The HD mapdowns are in place. I like them. I will have to try locking out some of the unwanted channels we never watch....

I checked a few of the HD recordings - Dish and OTA - they all appear to be there and working.

I use component video and optical dolby, so I never really had any sound issues.

And BTW, my dish outside is a Dish-1000, if that makes any difference.

My report so far..... More later, after I have a chance to really test it.

But so far, I am happy with the update! 

Jim


----------



## jkinghome

Anyone noticed that the FWD/RWD is really jerky and when you stop it is not accurate where it stops, even if FWD/RWD at slow 4x? It kind of pauses before replaying?


----------



## patmurphey

Geez, guys - deal with your map down complaints by selecting or de-selecting channels on your favorites list. I personally like to have 110HD tuned when I type the number 110. The SD version of FoodNetwork is just a down arrow away - and up arrow will take me back to HD. If you prefer to use 9462 and 110 for your choices, just don't add 110HD to your favorites list - and leave the map down alone for those of us that appreciate it.

It's not a bug!

Pat


----------



## TScottTX

patmurphey said:


> Geez, guys - deal with your map down complaints by selecting or de-selecting channels on your favorites list. I personally like to have 110HD tuned when I type the number 110. The SD version of FoodNetwork is just a down arrow away - and up arrow will take me back to HD. If you prefer to use 9462 and 110 for your choices, just don't add 110HD to your favorites list - and leave the map down alone for those of us that appreciate it.
> 
> It's not a bug!
> 
> Pat


The "bug" surfaces when you want to set a timer for the different shows on FOOD or HGTV-SD and HGTV-HD. As they mapdown to the same channel number a conflict exists and both shows can not be recorded. Perhaps they could be mapdowned similar to OTA where 110-00 would be the SD channel and 110-01 could be the HD channel.


----------



## ebaltz

Okay I received 4.01 this morning sometime. So I gather Dish thinks it is a good enough release to go wider. Seemed like there might have been an initial problem connecting to 129, so I'll continue to monitor that. But...so far my thoughts:

I do like the PIP split screen. I have it on my TV already, so now I can watch 4 inputs across my screen, which is cool. And I do love the sticky pause on the PIP channel. That is something I will use almost constantly. The HD logo everywhere is kind of a big nothing for me, since I already know which channels are HD and which are not, but okay. The map down doesn't come into play much since I already have my own HDs in a favorites list and that is where I select them from, so another ho hum on that one. DishComm...hmmm I guess I don't need that so thats another nothing for me. What else was there? DD5.1 through HDMI? I use the optical out for sounds so another nothing for me at this point, but I guess I'll appreciate it when I upgrade my receiver. I think that is about all I see.


----------



## James Long

ebaltz said:


> Okay I received 4.01 this morning sometime. So I gather Dish thinks it is a good enough release to go wider.


Per P Smith: Receivers 73174765-76962988 instead of 73174765-75766628.
An increase of 46%. (No, not 46% of all 622s, but 46% more 622s than the first wave.)


----------



## tsduke

This software update got me wondering something. What happens if a 622 out of warranty doesn't play nice with the 4.01? Is E* going to replace it?


----------



## Presence

TScottTX said:


> The "bug" surfaces when you want to set a timer for the different shows on FOOD or HGTV-SD and HGTV-HD. As they mapdown to the same channel number a conflict exists and both shows can not be recorded. Perhaps they could be mapdowned similar to OTA where 110-00 would be the SD channel and 110-01 could be the HD channel.


The thing is: it is so obvious a bug, I cannot believe they overlooked it.


----------



## James Long

TScottTX said:


> The "bug" surfaces when you want to set a timer for the different shows on FOOD or HGTV-SD and HGTV-HD. As they mapdown to the same channel number a conflict exists and both shows can not be recorded. Perhaps they could be mapdowned similar to OTA where 110-00 would be the SD channel and 110-01 could be the HD channel.


Can you describe this a little better ... step through what it would take to recreate the problem? Dishpass or programs found through searching?


----------



## odbrv

I am a beta tester. My second 622 is now updated to L4.01. Just started to play with it. There is a difference between to two. When I hit the guide button on the beta download , I cycle thru all 7 versions ,all channels, all subs, hd , list1-4. On the new download I get only 3. The lists1-4 are not cycled thru. I prefer that until I want to set some favorites.


----------



## m00se

TScottTX said:


> The "bug" surfaces when you want to set a timer for the different shows on FOOD or HGTV-SD and HGTV-HD. As they mapdown to the same channel number a conflict exists and both shows can not be recorded. Perhaps they could be mapdowned similar to OTA where 110-00 would be the SD channel and 110-01 could be the HD channel.


Wouldn't name based recording address this issue? Since you would be recording program name rather than channel number or time slot I would think the shared channel number would not be an issue.

After reading here I checked and found I too got the upgrade this morning. Hopefully this upgrade fixes the pixilation and sound dropouts on some of the networks such as ABC. Does anyone know if this has been addressed.

m00se


----------



## odbrv

Just found another difference. The beta version brought up a password screen to reach the weather channel interactive application. The newer download does not. On the beta version I am locked out of that application. I have never set a password on either receiver.


----------



## James Long

A reminder that there is no "beta" L4.01 ... although it is odd that you are seeing different behavior on similar receivers. 

Try clearing the lists on the receiver that is cycling the 'unused' lists. Perhaps at some point those lists were created without renaming?


----------



## thefunks67

tsduke said:


> Everyone has there own opinion about the mapdown. I personally still like having the HD counterpart next to the SD channel even on the channels that have different programming.


I agree.

-Funk


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Is it possible that different hardware revisions of the 622 are reacting differently to the code? Perhaps we should have supplied that information as well (for those of us who were part of the opt-in testing)...


----------



## Hall

HDMe said:


> Is it possible that different hardware revisions of the 622 are reacting differently to the code?


 I'm 100% convinced that this is very possible. People here report various problems that I, and many others, have NEVER seen. How ?? "Same" receiver, same software, etc, etc. There are slight differences in the hardware, hence the various revisions (A, B, C, D and so on).


----------



## Hall

TScottTX said:


> As they mapdown to the same channel number a conflict exists and both shows can not be recorded. Perhaps they could be mapdowned similar to OTA where 110-00 would be the SD channel and 110-01 could be the HD channel.


 I'll repeat my reasoning or argument again regarding this mapping down: _It should only apply to simulcasting channels_, i.e. TNT, ESPN, HBO, Showtime, A&E, and so on.

Channels like Discovery, FOOD, HGTV do not simulcast and in fact are "separate" channels from the "other" Discovery, FOOD, and HGTV channels.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

They should of made hd mapdown a menu item like DISH hd locals to the low channel numbers. IF you want the hd verison of the simulcast channel you enable it and it replaces the sd version entirely. NOw you can not do a search with just the low number mirror channels of the hd channels. IF you lock out the higher numbered hd channels, you will receive no search results for these channels. NOw the same is true of the hd locals . Before I could do searches and it would show up for results in the low number channels but now it is just like the hd channels. I have to leave both versions of the channels in hd and locals in the guide and not lock them out or no search features. 

This is a bug and it needs to be addressed. I don't need or want multiple versions of the same channel cluttering up my guides . It just causes confusion.


----------



## Hall

Here's an oddity I noticed last night:

We watched an hour long program and when it ended, it returned me to the "summary" screen for that show where I could "Start over", "Delete", etc, etc. The "Time left" indicator read "0:18" though. It said there was 18 minutes of the show left. There wasn't. Another thing is, there was no "Resume" button, which there should have been if there's really 18 more minutes to watch.


----------



## rogerpl

Hall said:


> Here's an oddity I noticed last night:
> 
> We watched an hour long program and when it ended, it returned me to the "summary" screen for that show where I could "Start over", "Delete", etc, etc. The "Time left" indicator read "0:18" though. It said there was 18 minutes of the show left. There wasn't. Another thing is, there was no "Resume" button, which there should have been if there's really 18 more minutes to watch.


I've noticed that oddity on my 622 and still have the 366 software.


----------



## Hall

Okay, I've never noticed it before, but I think it's still a "bug" and obviously un-fixed in L4.01.


----------



## Rickroeder

I have to reboot every morning by holding down the power button. When I first turn it on I have sound but no picture. Everything else is OK


----------



## johnsbin

Hall said:


> Here's an oddity I noticed last night:
> 
> We watched an hour long program and when it ended, it returned me to the "summary" screen for that show where I could "Start over", "Delete", etc, etc. The "Time left" indicator read "0:18" though. It said there was 18 minutes of the show left. There wasn't. Another thing is, there was no "Resume" button, which there should have been if there's really 18 more minutes to watch.


I have noticed that that time left number is never very accurate at the end of a program. I think what is happening is that when the event suddenly runs out, it shows you the time remaining the last time you paused it. This new update does not adress that but it doesn't bother me although I will now recheck that and report it to the bug team.


----------



## ebaltz

Lost a couple of OTA stations after 4.01. Machine did a automatic reboot during a show last night. We'll see if these things work themselves out. But its a little worrisome.


----------



## Hall

johnsbin said:


> I have noticed that that time left number is never very accurate at the end of a program.


 This is the 1st time I've noticed it, especially being quite a bit off.


johnsbin said:


> I think what is happening is that when the event suddenly runs out, it shows you the time remaining the last time you paused it.


 I think you're exactly right ! We were all watching a show and it was close to the kid's bedtime. I paused the show to see how much longer it was to decide if they could finish watching it or finish it later. There was 18 minutes left when I paused it to check !


----------



## Hall

ebaltz said:


> Lost a couple of OTA stations after 4.01. Machine did a automatic reboot during a show last night. We'll see if these things work themselves out. But its a little worrisome.


 It's apparently "good enough" for Dish. They're unleashing it to ALL receivers now.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I sure hope Dish makes a change to our Guides/Favorites lists...specifically I'd like them to allow us to modify (and/or hide and/or delete) the ALL CHAN, ALL SUBS, and ALL HD guides. I lock out all the never watched channels in my house, and thus my ALL CHAN and ALL SUBS lists are identical (a waste to me). I suspect they dont want to allow the ALL CHAN or ALL HD lists to be modified so that we may decide to order some of the 'red' (unsubscribed) channels... 

If we could just view the channels we wanted to view on any/all guide lists, we'd be able to avoid these map-down duplicates.

i'd also love it if they'd allow longer favorites names and the ability for the user to determine case (lower case/upper case) for every character we enter.


----------



## Mr.72

i kind of agree. would be nice to delete all of the favorite lists but one (thus it won't switch to something else) and edit the one so it does what i want it to. this was possible with both of my D* boxes.


----------



## Skates

Sorry - just received 4.01 overnight and don't have time to read 400 posts to see if this has been discussed, but I have lost the ability to search any of my digital OTA stations.

If I do a search on any program, no information comes up for my OTA channels.

Update - this is somehow tied to locking channels. When I hide locked channels, it locks my OTA channels. I'm sure someone else must have already seen this. Now what do I do?


----------



## Grandude

*Two problems*
On Saturday I tried tuning to a known weak OTA channel, one of the five PBS local channels, no signal, scanned down to the next lower channel of the five and the same, tried again to go down, and finally down arrowed to the main PBS channel provided by Dish (SD) and got Error 002 screen, Ch 009-00 Sat: 110 Spotbeam: 31. Used down arrow again and then up arrow and Ch 9 came in fine. Went to check signal screen and found signal strength at 93 and not wavering. Tried sequence again but could not duplicate it.

Sunday while working through the suggested tester list, I did a power plug reboot, by pulling with power ON. This seemed logical as it would simulate a loss of power to the house for any reason.
When I plugged it back in 30 seconds later, it went through the initial boot and then went to the Acquiring Signal screen and cycled through all four satellites, 119, 129, 148 and 110 without ever showing any progress 0 through 5. This took about a half hour and then started in again on 119. At that point I decided my 622 was hosed pretty bad. At 119 odd transponder 11 I got no screen. Tried a check switch and lost screen. Nothing left to do but power off which worked and then powered on again and it successfully did an Acquiring signal on 129, progress 1 through 5 and screen was back to normal and 622 now functioning again.

All is now normal again although it has me spooked.


----------



## INHUMANITY

I thought I should chime in regarding my phone problem...

Turns out it was not 3.66 that prevented the use of my RCA AC phone jack adaptor...

The only reason I have a land-line is for my E* account and faxing.

I don't even have a phone plugged into it. Just a fax machine that is off all the time, except when I send out a fax.

Turns out my actual phone jack was dead and it had nothing to due with the 3.66 upgrade.

Had my apartment maint. people fix the jack and the RCA phone jack adaptor works fine again.

... Since my cells (one personal, one business) are my primary means of communication I never even thought about checking the old school phone jack.

Boy is my face red. :grin:


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Skates said:


> Sorry - just received 4.01 overnight and don't have time to read 400 posts to see if this has been discussed, but I have lost the ability to search any of my digital OTA stations.
> 
> If I do a search on any program, no information comes up for my OTA channels.
> 
> Update - this is somehow tied to locking channels. When I hide locked channels, it locks my OTA channels. I'm sure someone else must have already seen this. Now what do I do?


Check under hdtv setup and see if you are set to OFF AIR under analog type. IF you aren't change it and you should be able to scan for them again. Also reboot .


----------



## MISTRV

Thanks, Mike D-205. I had the EXACT same problem with my HDMI port. I could not get any VIDEO with HDMI even though I had before the L401 update. Now I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Skates

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Check under hdtv setup and see if you are set to OFF AIR under analog type. IF you aren't change it and you should be able to scan for them again. Also reboot .


They're not missing - programming for them just doesn't appear in a search. I think you answered this question for me in another thread.


----------



## SingleAction

I got the L 4.01 "update" yesterday, and for me, it's a nitemare waiting to happen!

FWD/RWD scan is very jerky

SD/HD in "all sub" guide for network channels is duplicated, 2, 2HD, 4, 4HD, etc

Pixilation and sound, and picture freeze is terrible on broadcast channels that never had a problem to begin with!

Dish, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!!!!!!!!! Please I beg you:nono2:


----------



## jostanton

I still have 3.22. Wondering if 4.01 has gone national. I am new to dish so I am still getting used to this receiver.


----------



## Ken Green

jostanton said:


> I still have 3.22. Wondering if 4.01 has gone national. I am new to dish so I am still getting used to this receiver.


3.22? IIRC, the 622 began with v3.50.

The only valid versions currently in use should be 3.65/3.66 or 4.01.
TechDeopt says L4.01 begins a full-phase spool to all receivers on Thursday, 3/29.

Be certain you are putting your receiver in stand-by every night.


----------



## pdxsam

Ok definitely having a problem with mapdowns. This morning's baseball game on ESPN recorded SD even though I had the timer set for HD preference. If I switched to the HD Only choice the timer found nothing. TitanTV shows that it was in HD.

Went to check Sunday night's timer and same thing. Sunday night's game is DEFINITELY in HD . If I changed to HD only the timeer comes up blank. 

Either the mapdown isn't working right or the EPG data that Dish is providing is wrong but something isn't working right.


----------



## dweber

Problem losing all OTA Channels

Hardware ID: RBDD-N
Bootstrap: 1710

I normally receive ~ 26 OTA channels from both Dayton, Ohio and Columbus, Ohio.
I think that 4.01 has actually helped stabilize some of the weaker OTA channels.

Tonight, I tuned to 10.2 to see if WBNS was using their subchannel. They are supposed to start broadcasting local HD news next week. I was surprised to see that the 10.2 content matched the 10.1 content. All of a sudden, I received a message “The off air signal has been lost. Signal acquisition is in progress”

However, after receiving this message, I could not receive any OTA channels. Instead, I received the error message that “the off air signal has been lost” for all OTA channels. 

A normal power off of the 622 did not fix the problem. However, a soft power reset of the receiver (hold in power button for 1 minute) fixed the problem.

I assume that somehow the receiver got confused with the 10.2 subchannel psip information. This could be a problem with the broadcasters information. After my reboot I noticed that channel 10.2 only had their channel logo.

I have not noticed any other problems. Keep up the good work. Thank You

David Weber – loyal DISH network user


----------



## MISTRV

I have lost my HDMI video with the L.4.01. I did a soft reboot and got it back, but it went dark when I changed inputs or turned off my TV. I changed from 720p to 1080i in Dish setup. This helped the 1st time, but failed each time after that. I also disconnected the optical cable from the Dish to see if that was causing the problem. Still no luck. Right now I am having to use my component input. I had been using the HDMI input for my TV in the living room and a 35 foot Component cable running to my bedroom, which was working fine. I hope this problem will be fixed soon. Thanks Mike D-C05 for your earlier suggestion and sorry for my typing error with your name.


----------



## wje

SingleAction said:


> I got the L 4.01 "update" yesterday, and for me, it's a nitemare waiting to happen!
> 
> FWD/RWD scan is very jerky
> 
> SD/HD in "all sub" guide for network channels is duplicated, 2, 2HD, 4, 4HD, etc
> 
> Pixilation and sound, and picture freeze is terrible on broadcast channels that never had a problem to begin with!
> 
> Dish, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!!!!!!!!! Please I beg you:nono2:


I'm also seeing the fwd/rev problem, makes it almost useless.

The dup guide info is because of the new HD mapdown feature. Turn it off if you don't like it. Hard to find the menu; go to setup,local channels and select the channel display button. You can turn off both OTA and statellite mapdown and it will work just like it used to.

I'm seeing far less video problems than before, but I am having problems with OTA tuner sensitivity. If you have low OTA signal strength, you'll get breakup. What does the 622 report for signal strength on the problem channels? (press info while viewing).


----------



## vmaxed

dweber said:


> Problem losing all OTA Channels
> 
> Hardware ID: RBDD-N
> Bootstrap: 1710
> 
> All of a sudden, I received a message "The off air signal has been lost. Signal acquisition is in progress"
> 
> However, after receiving this message, I could not receive any OTA channels. Instead, I received the error message that "the off air signal has been lost" for all OTA channels.
> 
> A normal power off of the 622 did not fix the problem. However, a soft power reset of the receiver (hold in power button for 1 minute) fixed the problem.
> 
> David Weber - loyal DISH network user


I have the same problem with my 211 and now with 622 after L401.

Ed...:nono2:


----------



## tnsprin

Just had the second occurance where all OTA channels disappeared (same receiver) and reported lost signal. Once again a reboot was necessary to regain channels.


----------



## Slordak

I thought this version was thoroughly vetted over many months. How can there still be so many wide-spread problems with it? HDMI issues, OTA reception and scanning issues, unresolved audio drop-outs, etc.


----------



## pdxsam

Slordak said:


> I thought this version was thoroughly vetted over many months.


Having done QA for a major software vendor for years I can tell you even the most thoroughly vetted software will have issues. In a lab setting you can only approximate a small percentage of real world possibilities.

That's why this testing period is good for Dish. Getting real world input from a majority of people who chose to go through the pains of testing new software.

The issues you're seeing here are from a small portion of the 622 community who received the software. Granted some showed up without choice. Bottom line, no software is foolproof.


----------



## rogerpl

Woke up this morning and checked to see if I had received download and all I saw was a corrupt hard drive message and need to delete hard drive. Coincidence or an attempted download gone bad? All recordings and timers were still intact after reboot.


----------



## johnsbin

Looked at two issues last night and reported on them to the bugs Team.

1) FF and REV at 15X
Works like before for all SD content.
In HD material it now seems to jump from keyframe to keyframe, stopping very briefly to show you the image and then moving on. Actually, I like this high speed motion better than before. Now I can see where I would like to stop the FF or REV instead of zipping back or forward a few seconds and checking. If you are used to counting seconds I can see why it would bother you but I find it easier to use.

Incidently, I like how pressing stop puts you back into pause. If this is not new, I had not noticed it before, since I have not tested my machines so intensely before.

2) Closed Captioning
CC was turned on with default options and worked for SD, DishHD, Dish Locals, and OTA content - live and DVRed. The Info Banner however will interrupt it and CC will not come back until the Banner is gone. I don't like that since you always get the banner for a number of reasons and have to press cancel to make it go away sooner than the default period of time. I don't like having to press cancel while important recordings are being made!


----------



## tomcrown1

one suggestion for DISH---How about downloading a video that shows how to use the new toys that the L401 has.

Their has got to be folks who got the update and have no idea how to take advantage of these new features.


----------



## Hall

rogerpl said:


> Coincidence or an attempted download gone bad? All recordings and timers were still intact after reboot.


 Coincidence. The OS resides on a different partition than the recordings do.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yeah.. but also could be the reason why L4.01 did not download. IF this is the case, I suggest rebooting your receiver and placing it in standby to get L4.01.


----------



## Guitar1969

I am a beta Tester - Last night I suffered the same Audio dropout issue as I had before L401 . Not sure if its the 622 or NBC(Dish locals) at this point(NBC seems to be a problem for me . I am running audio optical for my sound. 

Overall L401 has worked good for me, but it is far from perfect.


----------



## GaryK

They really messed up the frame by frame function. If you want to step throught a golf club hitting a golf ball, it is almost impossible with this version. It jumps way past the pause point in either direction. then you have to hit frame 50-100 times to get where you want to be. If you overshoot by one frame, pressing back means 50-100 more presses to get where you want to be. This was working fairly good on the previous version (not perfect). I don't know why they touched it and made it almost useless at this point:nono2:


----------



## Hall

Guitar1969 said:


> I am a beta Tester


 If you are, the NDA you signed prohibits you from talking about beta software.


----------



## P Smith

Nay, he gave his R00 to Mark last week and feel like number one.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

MISTRV said:


> I have lost my HDMI video with the L.4.01. I did a soft reboot and got it back, but it went dark when I changed inputs or turned off my TV. I changed from 720p to 1080i in Dish setup. This helped the 1st time, but failed each time after that. I also disconnected the optical cable from the Dish to see if that was causing the problem. Still no luck. Right now I am having to use my component input. I had been using the HDMI input for my TV in the living room and a 35 foot Component cable running to my bedroom, which was working fine. I hope this problem will be fixed soon. Thanks Mike D-C05 for your earlier suggestion and sorry for my typing error with your name.


Your welcome and no problem.


----------



## James Long

Hall said:


> If you are, the NDA you signed prohibits you from talking about beta software.


Have you read the NDA and if so, wouldn't that prohibit you from discussing it's contents (or whomever's NDA it is from sharing the details with you)? 

L4.01 is not a beta release ... some volunteer reporters may consider themselves 'betas' ... a lot of E* customers in this forum consider themselves 'betas' anyways when they get a newly designed receiver ... but not officially 'beta' and no NDA.


----------



## Hall

Yes, I know it's not beta and I've lost track of how many times you or Ron has "reminded" people of this.

And no, I've never seen Echostar's NDA but I will safely assume it's very similar to every other beta out there.


----------



## INHUMANITY

For the folks that have received 4.01, could somebody take a picture of the "HD Logo" that is mentioned in the release notes.

I'd like to see what it looks like, since I don't have 4.01 yet.

Thanks!


----------



## ronimous

What would some reasons be that some of us HAVE NOT received the update yet? 
Late payments? Geographic location? Dandruff?


----------



## tnsprin

ronimous said:


> What would some reasons be that some of us HAVE NOT received the update yet?
> Late payments? Geographic location? Dandruff?


Assuming noone got it (anyone confirm just getting 401 Thursday?) then probably the number of people complaining about new bugs was considered serious enough to delay.
Bugs I've seen that may meet that are:
1) Black screen and reboots. May be related to CC but not sure. Ive gotten about 10 of these in the first four days, and have turned off CC for now.
2) OTA getting lost, requiring reboot. Happened to me twice.
Others here have reported 
1) Loss of HDMI with some sets
2) Loss of Satellite signals

If the call centers are getting much more than expected phone calls they may also be delaying. They may resume downloading if they decide its not enough of a problem or not a bug introduced in l401, or they may decide to wait for fixes in a l402 release.


----------



## INHUMANITY

ronimous said:


> What would some reasons be that some of us HAVE NOT received the update yet?
> Late payments? Geographic location? Dandruff?


From what I've been reading here, there is no cut and dry answer.

I have yet to receive the update too. I always put my unit into standby now whenever I leave the apartment for work. Put it into standby when I go to sleep, etc.

I used to just leave it on and let the unit turn itself off after the default inactivity.

It also puts itself into a psuedo-standby mode when performing upgrades at the default 3:00AM time slot.


----------



## Scotty

ronimous said:


> What would some reasons be that some of us HAVE NOT received the update yet?
> Late payments? Geographic location? Dandruff?


I was feeling left out since I haven't received it either (in N.California near Sacramento)... But I'd just as soon they would fix any bugs first!

Scotty


----------



## johnsbin

INHUMANITY said:


> For the folks that have received 4.01, could somebody take a picture of the "HD Logo" that is mentioned in the release notes.
> 
> I'd like to see what it looks like, since I don't have 4.01 yet.
> 
> Thanks!


Check this attached pdf for all the screenshots you are looking for.

_Moderator Note: Removed PDF until verified we can post this pdf_


----------



## Ron Barry

Hall said:


> Yes, I know it's not beta and I've lost track of how many times you or Ron has "reminded" people of this.


WOW someone actually keeping count..  Well given the nature of the release and comment and confusion about what the release actually is, it makes sense to try and clear up this confusion. To try and minimize quesions like.... "So when is the released versoin of L4.01 come out?".. Answer: it has been released.


----------



## ronimous

Ron Barry said:


> WOW someone actually keeping count..  Well given the nature of the release and comment and confusion about what the release actually is, it makes sense to try and clear up this confusion. To try and minimize quesions like.... "So when is the released versoin of L4.01 come out?".. Answer: it has been released.


If anything has held true today, it's that those of us who have yet to receive the software would disagree and say it has been "partially released".


----------



## Ron Barry

Partially released is released... At least by most circles I hang out in.


----------



## ronimous

Ron Barry said:


> Partially released is released... At least by most circles I hang out in.


Hence the confusion.


----------



## Ron Barry

I think we are talking about to confusions here ronimous. One is "What is L4.01" and the second is the roll out process. The one I was referring to is "What is L4.01" that is part of this thread discussion on L4.01 and the one you are talking about is "When am I going to receive L4.01 and why have I not" and is being discussed in the thread below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83698&page=2

The rhetorical question:

"So when is the released version of L4.01 come out?".. Answer: it has been released.

Was in regards to if L4.01 is beta, release candidate or release tagged software not if it has been released to the world. Lets try and keep the "Why have I not received my software" discussion over in Smackman's thread.


----------



## Hall

ronimous said:


> If anything has held true today, it's that those of us who have yet to receive the software would disagree and say it has been "partially released".


 As far as Dish is concerned, L4.01 is a full release as of last night. Will you get it instantly ?? Maybe not.... Should people lose sleep over it ?? I'd hope not....

Pull the power plug on the receiver for an hour then plug it back in.


----------



## Skates

I hate to interrupt the "semantics" convention, but I'd like to report a bug... 

Major jittery video problems have returned. MSNBC. I had to switch tuners to get rid of it.


----------



## Ron Barry

Sorry for wondering off into the semantic weeds but there is definitely a bit of confusion floating around .... Trying to clear it up.. Might be doing more bad than good. 

SO NOW BACK ON TOPIC. 

Ok.. so when you returned to MSNBC was the jitters still there or gone? I assume from your post.. then the disappeared with a tuner swap.. Correct?


----------



## Skates

Ron Barry said:


> Sorry for wondering off into the semantic weeds but there is definitely a bit of confusion floating around .... Trying to clear it up.. Might be doing more bad than good.
> 
> SO NOW BACK ON TOPIC.
> 
> Ok.. so when you returned to MSNBC was the jitters still there or gone? I assume from your post.. then the disappeared with a tuner swap.. Correct?


I was just kidding around. It's not up to me to tell people what they can and can't discuss. 

Just checked - it's still there...probably been that way for at least 2-3 hours. It's only happening on the one tuner - smooth as silk on the other.


----------



## klaatu

I have attached the images.

I recorded a 30 minute show (Motorweek on Speed), it recorded for 16 minutes - but the Playlist shows ~4 hours. During those 4 hours I could not stop the recording, but the front panel light did not show the recording light. I think if the 622 had not rebooted at 3am, it would still show as recording on the playlist.

This is the 4th time I've seen this.

Has anyone else had this type of odd behavior?


----------



## odbrv

odbrv said:


> Just found another difference. The 1st l401 download brought up a password screen to reach the weather channel interactive application. The newer download on my 2nd 622 does not. On the1st download I am locked out of that application. I have never set a password on either receiver.


I have found a workaround. I went to locks menu (5) and selected channel locks(2). All channels were selected. I chose the clear list option. Now I don't get a password screen for the weather channel interactive. I would not call the sw stable.:nono2:


----------



## Dmitry

To those experiencing FDW/RWD jerkiness  I've seen it on several occasions before the 4.01 was released on ESPN HD/ESPN2 HD when the actual program is upconverted from SD, the last time during Australian Open Tennis this year. I can't tell the difference between what I saw then and what I see now that I got 4.01 this week, so I don't know if it's the same issue or a similar one.


----------



## moman19

I seem to think the jittery picture-issue has gotten better. However, I uncovered something new for the first time with 4.01. I was watching a show in near-real time and knew that sooner or later I would catch up with the LIVE broadcast by zipping past commercials. When I got to live (with LIVE displayed on the screen), video suddenly went into a rhythmic backstepping pattern. I would guess this was at 1-second intervals. The only way I could continue to watch the show was to either hit the back button or just pause it for a few minutes and build up a buffer. I zipped thru commercials later and encountered the "wall" again.

In other words, once I caught up with LIVE, video would jerk back a few frames every second or so. Anyone else see this? Sorry if this was reported a few pages back. It's new to me.


----------



## Grampa67

I paused an OTA local for 11 minutes and when I hit play it started as if it had been in pause for 15 minutes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Grampa67 said:


> I paused an OTA local for 11 minutes and when I hit play it started as if it had been in pause for 15 minutes.


What does that mean? Do you mean that when you hit Play it actually backed up 4 minutes from before you originally paused before it started playing? That is strange. Never seen that happen here.


----------



## Skates

Well, my 622 just crashed. Jittery video, problems with skip forward and skip back, some weird audio and video anomalies - I'm starting to worry about this update


----------



## Ron Barry

Skates.. Have you done a power cord reboot. pulled power, waited a few minutes and plugged back in. Just something to try and see if things stabilize. I have not had any reboots since I took L4.01.


----------



## Kricket

well - im not a part of the beta test - but i do have 401 downloaded to my 622 - i mentioned this in another thread but wanted to post my experience here - basically, my biggest concern is the extreme slowdown (i know at least one other person is experiencing the same thing) between channel changes

what it is: with certain channels - just trying to switch to them takes at LEAST 8-10 seconds - sometimes it takes longer - i only notice this with certain channels and its a constant - anytime i switch to that channel, i get a long period of just black screen - followed by the audio - followed by the video about 2 seconds after the audio begins - i know it happens with the history channel, scifi, the food network, and hgtv - it happens whether im switching from ota or not and it ALWAYS happens with the same channels

i posted a video up on youtube (because if i heard this, id think the person explaining it was exaggerating) - the video just shows me flipping through my locals first (cbs-->nbc-->abc-->wgn-->fox) all without issue - then i flip to comedy central (also without issue) but after that i switch to the history channel and it takes a full 11 seconds to get to it - history-i is just fine and then the switch to sci-fi shows the extreme slowdown as well:






totally bizarre - ive tried forcing a reboot (i actually did it for the 4th time right before i filmed the video clip - just to be sure) - unplugging the thing for 15 minutes - nothing seemed to repair this issue - and its a MAJOR annoyance...


----------



## plainsman

moman19 said:


> I seem to think the jittery picture-issue has gotten better. However, I uncovered something new for the first time with 4.01. I was watching a show in near-real time and knew that sooner or later I would catch up with the LIVE broadcast by zipping past commercials. When I got to live (with LIVE displayed on the screen), video suddenly went into a rhythmic backstepping pattern. I would guess this was at 1-second intervals. The only way I could continue to watch the show was to either hit the back button or just pause it for a few minutes and build up a buffer. I zipped thru commercials later and encountered the "wall" again.
> 
> In other words, once I caught up with LIVE, video would jerk back a few frames every second or so. Anyone else see this? Sorry if this was reported a few pages back. It's new to me.


still worth reporting - it means I wasn't the only one.

what was the channel?

was it HD ... ?


----------



## TBoneit

I wonder Kricket's problem as described above is tied into the HD mapdown. I'm only wondering as I'm still at 366 not 401. But maybe the mapdown is doing something. I know sci-fi and history aren't HD but seems to me the other ood and HGTV as I remember it are. Maybe a test with mapping on and another test with it off and rebooting in between?

Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Skates

Ron Barry said:


> Skates.. Have you done a power cord reboot. pulled power, waited a few minutes and plugged back in. Just something to try and see if things stabilize. I have not had any reboots since I took L4.01.


I probably should have, but I didn't. Ok...I'll navigate the octopuss behind my wall unit and do it. But can I have my coffee first?


----------



## lujan

Kricket said:


> ...
> what it is: with certain channels - just trying to switch to them takes at LEAST 8-10 seconds - sometimes it takes longer - i only notice this with certain channels and its a constant - anytime i switch to that channel, i get a long period of just black screen - followed by the audio - followed by the video about 2 seconds after the audio begins - i know it happens with the history channel, scifi, the food network, and hgtv - it happens whether im switching from ota or not and it ALWAYS happens with the same channels
> 
> ...


When switching through your OTA channels, it takes about as long as it does on mine and I think that's normal. But when switching through some of those satellite stations, it seems to take much longer than it does on mine so there appears to be a problem. Maybe it's your signal strength on those stations?


----------



## Ron Barry

Skates said:


> I probably should have, but I didn't. Ok...I'll navigate the octopuss behind my wall unit and do it. But can I have my coffee first?


I know that feeling. Have done it myself a few times.. what I did to resolve it was use an extension cord so that the plug for my 622 is right behind it. Makes doing a hard reboot a lot easier. And no. I don't have to do that a lot.

My usual advice is if you are seeing some strange behavior, First try a hard reboot. Sometimes after a download, Dish receivers begin to act flacky and a power cord reboot has returned stability to mine in these times before. Not saying this is what everyone is seeing. I am sure it is not, but something that usually is not to difficult to try.


----------



## Skates

Ron Barry said:


> I know that feeling. Have done it myself a few times.. what I did to resolve it was use an extension cord so that the plug for my 622 is right behind it. Makes doing a hard reboot a lot easier.


Agreed. I find that I'm too lazy to do the power-plug reboot because it's buried behind the unit. So, I figured I should rig up something like you suggested, but then I was too lazy to do that, either. :hurah:


----------



## Kricket

TBoneit said:


> I wonder Kricket's problem as described above is tied into the HD mapdown. I'm only wondering as I'm still at 366 not 401. But maybe the mapdown is doing something. I know sci-fi and history aren't HD but seems to me the other ood and HGTV as I remember it are. Maybe a test with mapping on and another test with it off and rebooting in between?
> 
> Just throwing out ideas.


ill give it a shot when i get some time later this afternoon - ill be sure to keep everyone posted - ill also try to figure out what my signal strength is on each of the sats


----------



## jcord51

After reading the last post, I was reminded that I really have not checked the actual strength of my signals though the diagnostic screen read Good for all three after the 4.01 release. My 110 and 119 were in the hundreds, but my 61.5 read from 58 to 72 depending of which transponder you tuned to. I've had no real problems involving signal loss, but was wondering if my 61.5 should be stronger. BTW...my other 622 has not received the update and 61.5 also reads the same signal strength. Just for ease in comparing I'm in Howard Beach, Queens, NY.


----------



## Kricket

ok well i just checked the sat strengths - everything is in the 90's with the exception of 110 - which is at 84 - im wondering if thats what could be causing the problem - although 84 doesnt seem very low, does it?

as far as the hd mapping - some other channels where my slowdown occurs are the e network, diy, fine living, lmn, style, game, bet, oxygen, we - sheesh - thats where i stopped because it was taking me so long to flip channels - its definitely not only the hd mapped channels

i dont know what the deal is...


----------



## tnsprin

jcord51 said:


> After reading the last post, I was reminded that I really have not checked the actual strength of my signals though the diagnostic screen read Good for all three after the 4.01 release. My 110 and 119 were in the hundreds, but my 61.5 read from 58 to 72 depending of which transponder you tuned to. I've had no real problems involving signal loss, but was wondering if my 61.5 should be stronger. BTW...my other 622 has not received the update and 61.5 also reads the same signal strength. Just for ease in comparing I'm in Howard Beach, Queens, NY.


Your 61.5 are definitely low for the NY area. Not sure what dish you are using. I am using a 300 and get a low of 77 and I high of 102. Most mid 80's.


----------



## Grampa67

HDMe said:


> What does that mean? Do you mean that when you hit Play it actually backed up 4 minutes from before you originally paused before it started playing? That is strange. Never seen that happen here.


Yep. But that's better than loosing sound and having to reboot after a pause.


----------



## RBenson

Skates said:


> Agreed. I find that I'm too lazy to do the power-plug reboot because it's buried behind the unit. So, I figured I should rig up something like you suggested, but then I was too lazy to do that, either. :hurah:


I am so lazy that I plugged my 622 into a remote control off-on switch purchased at Radio Shack:lol:


----------



## dreslism

I am not a beta tester, but got 4.01 anyways.

Closed captioning keeps "turning itself off" requiring a reboot to have it functioning again.

After receiving 4.01, my hearing impaired wife reported that all CC was gone. SD, HD, OTA HD, even DVR'd stuff that had it before 4.01.

In the setup menu it shows that it is ON.

Tried toggling setup item to OFF, and back ON, several times. No luck, cannot get CC back on.

Power button reboot, and it was working again just fine. This was last Wednesday night.

Tonight (Saturday), CC was gone again. Same thing as the other day. Menu shows it as ON, toggling it off then ON did nothing.

Front panel power button reboot and it is back again.

I cannot determine yet what sequence makes it go away, but this is a very serious issue in my house as my wife is hearing imparied. If she sits down to watch a show, live or recorded, and its not there, she cannot watch TV at all.

A front panel power reboot seems to bring it back, but this is not something you want to do if another show is recording as you will goof that up, so this makes for a very bad situation as something is always recording every night.

Again, I did not sign up as a beta tester, but we ended up getting the 4.01 anyways, and now are suffering with it.

--Scott


----------



## whatchel1

Had my 1st glitch w/ 401 tonight. Was watching show I DVR'd before the update (I got the 2nd round update). The picture was jerky so thought I hit the back button to see if it fixes the jerks. When I did this it froze the show. No matter what I did it wouldn't play or FF. Just stayed locked. So i hit the power button on the remote. It went into soft reboot. Ended the program that I recording when the reboot took place. It restarted it the record when it came back up. It's good that the show is repeating in the next few days so I DVR it then. So gonna do a hard reboot before going to bed. I did check and the channel changing is a bit slower than before 4.01. The multipath that I was experiencing before the update hasn't changed.


----------



## Skates

Well, I did the power-plug reboot yesterday morning.

Now, I have a constantly flickering screen on every channel and both tuners. The color is also subtly wavering in and out (getting a bit darker then getting a bit lighter).

My recordings now seem to randomly skip a few seconds and jump ahead here & there, and that doesn't seem to matter what recording it is or from what source.

It's a bit annoying...I hope they clean up some of these bugs soon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Here's a copy of a post I sent just a few minutes ago to Dish regarding a couple of issues I encountered last night... One of them actually is a pre-existing problem but happens so rarely that I don't know how to make it happen on demand.

#1 -> Last night I set a timer to record 17-00 (which was my HD local NBC station mapped down) at 9pm. I watched the show around 11pm or so, and it had recorded fine and all... but most of the playback was stuttered audio, kind of a warbling sound to everyone's voice. I tried pausing and backing up and restarting... sometimes that would fix it for a few seconds but it would come back. This is the only recording (prior to or since L4.01) that has exhibited this behavior. It could be specific to that HD local channel perhaps. 

#2 -> I was customizing my favorites list last night to remove a few channels and add a couple. Using the page up/page down buttons to move more quickly through the list... then the normal arrow keys to move slowly... by the time I got down to the lower 100s channels, all the channel labels disappeared. The whole list looked like "107 - " with no channel names, just the numbers. It stays this way until you back out of modifying the list to the previous menu and select again. I have seen this happen a couple of times before the latest software, and now again since L4.01. It is not a specific problem to the latest release... and I have no idea exactly how to reliably replicate the problem as it happens so rarely but is annoying certainly when it happens. 

Also, if you'll indulge me for a feature request... it would be nice if the channel list in the favorites list editing wrapped around so that you can go backwards from channel 9900 at the top rather than having to manually scroll all the way down to the low numbers if that is the area where you want to be working. Making it wrap like the episode guide does would be a helpful feature here.


----------



## rustamust

Received L4.01 last Wed. AM and reported no problems and OTS signals were up and then yesterday went to OTA HD and could not lock on CBS even though signal is 100. All OTA signals are 95 - 100 and the rest lock just fine. Did a soft boot and rescan of locals still would not lock on CBS unless I change channels up and down a few times. Looks like I will have to go up to roof and move ant. a little off of perfect so that signal is lowered back down where it was before update. No ghost on TV when viewing ant. direct on CBS but multi-path makes sense. Any other ideas ? Thanks


----------



## boylehome

rustamust said:


> Received L4.01 last Wed. AM and reported no problems and OTS signals were up and then yesterday went to OTA HD and could not lock on CBS even though signal is 100. All OTA signals are 95 - 100 and the rest lock just fine. Did a soft boot and rescan of locals still would not lock on CBS unless I change channels up and down a few times. Looks like I will have to go up to roof and move ant. a little off of perfect so that signal is lowered back down where it was before update. No ghost on TV when viewing ant. direct on CBS but multi-path makes sense. Any other ideas ? Thanks


It sounds like the CBS OTA station is having a minor PSIP channel mapping problem. Have you tried Add Locals to see what shows for the Channel number?


----------



## rustamust

boylehome, Thanks for the tip just did that and will check later after NASCAR on FOX . Before L4.01 the signal was 92-94 now its 100 and the no lock started. FOX used to be 68-72 and now is 96-98 and no drop outs during race (2 1/2 Hrs). It seems like if I get CBS to lock and leave it on it will stay for several hours with no lost signal screen.


----------



## 4bama

HDMe said:


> #2 ->Also, if you'll indulge me for a feature request... it would be nice if the channel list in the favorites list editing wrapped around so that you can go backwards from channel 9900 at the top rather than having to manually scroll all the way down to the low numbers if that is the area where you want to be working. Making it wrap like the episode guide does would be a helpful feature here.


Just key-in a channel number while you're in the Favorite-edit mode and it will go to the nearest channel to your request. This same feature works when you are in the OSG...if your guide is at channel 200, key in 9400 and bingo, your guide skips to that vicinity....

If you enter a 2 or 3 digit number in the above examples, the response will be quicker if you enter "select" right away....be careful in the guide or you will not only go to the channel number in the OSG but if you hit "select" too late you will change channels to that selection.


----------



## whatchel1

To paraphrase a well know statement: Colorado we have a problem. It is the detection circuit for the LNB drift. I have now mounted 2 different DPP LNB's in my setup and both show the drift problem. Both show up as green in the LNB section of the system info. I then check the details and both are showing more drift than the 1st did yesterday. In fact they have gone all the way to a -9.47 (last night's reading was -5.27) in the details section. I have gone back to the 1st LNB. If this is signs of things to come and it is caused by heat then this summer is going to be a REAL PROBLEM. I state it this way as the drift was much lower last night than it is now. :shrug:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

4bama said:


> Just key-in a channel number while you're in the Favorite-edit mode and it will go to the nearest channel to your request. This same feature works when you are in the OSG...if your guide is at channel 200, key in 9400 and bingo, your guide skips to that vicinity....
> 
> If you enter a 2 or 3 digit number in the above examples, the response will be quicker if you enter "select" right away....be careful in the guide or you will not only go to the channel number in the OSG but if you hit "select" too late you will change channels to that selection.


I knew you could do that in the episode guide, but never tried typing specific channels in the favorite list config screen. I guess I figured since the scroll didn't wrap that the direct channel typing wouldn't work either.

Good to know it does though, as it will make my favorite list modifying much easier next time. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## softwiz

I have sound but no picture on tuner 2 after L401. Both single and dual mode display this issue. In single mode when I hit swap, I get sound no picture. In dual mode, my wife's TV shows black but with sound.

I called Dish and they said it's a problem with L401 and that L402 will fix it.

Anyone else see this problem?

Forgot to mention, I'm using component.


----------



## Presence

rustamust said:


> OTA HD and could not lock on CBS even though signal is 100.


I emailed the beta team a few days ago about an exact problem as this.



> Today I encountered a new problem. One of my OTA local channels, though it
> reports a Signal Strength of 100 when first tuned to the channel, then has
> Error 739 "The offair signal has been lost" as if the signal strength was
> zero. If I leave the channel on, it never tunes in.


They replied that it is a known issue right now, and they are looking into the OTA tuner issues.


----------



## whatchel1

I just ran sys info test again and now the LNB drift is completely gone. It seems that it may be related to outdoor temp. This afternoon it was up to 72 outside w/ no wind which means where my 129 dish is localed the LNB would have been much warmer. The temp I estimate in that area would have been closer to 80-85. It is now 55 outside and there is 0 drift. Tomorrow after I get home from work will try to chk the info again. It is going to be in the upper 80's, maybe even a record hi for the area. After the shows I'm recording tomorrow I will ck drift then (9 p.m.). Should still be above the hi today.


----------



## boylehome

Presence said:


> I emailed the beta team a few days ago about an exact problem as this.
> 
> 
> rustamust said:
> 
> 
> 
> OTA HD and could not lock on CBS even though signal is 100.
Click to expand...

If both of you are having the same problem with CBS, both of you should call the TV station to tell them to fix the problem. Recently our ABC affiliate added a new DTS software update. This station now has corrupted PSIP channel mapping data. If people didn't call them to inform about the problem, they would not have had a clue that their was a problem. Now that they know they are fixing the PSIP/DST conflict.


----------



## alleykat

softwiz said:


> I have sound but no picture on tuner 2 after L401. Both single and dual mode display this issue. In single mode when I hit swap, I get sound no picture. In dual mode, my wife's TV shows black but with sound.
> 
> I called Dish and they said it's a problem with L401 and that L402 will fix it.
> 
> Anyone else see this problem?


Have the same problem but w/both tuners and unable to bring up any menus or screens (using components cables)until soft or power reboot. Also experiencing 12 seconds to change channels (long after the channel banner disappears)....only 3 seconds to chane to OTA channel. 401 has been a nightmare!!


----------



## MISTRV

softwiz said:


> I have sound but no picture on tuner 2 after L401. Both single and dual mode display this issue. In single mode when I hit swap, I get sound no picture. In dual mode, my wife's TV shows black but with sound.
> 
> I called Dish and they said it's a problem with L401 and that L402 will fix it.
> 
> Anyone else see this problem?


I have sound but no VIDEO on both tuners with HDMI port. Component is fine. I only use single mode.
When will L402 download?


----------



## Ron Barry

Check your resolution settings MISTRV. Someone posted that there settings changed and this cause the video to disappear with they TV.


----------



## MISTRV

Ron Barry said:


> Check your resolution settings MISTRV. Someone posted that there settings changed and this cause the video to disappear with they TV.


I have swapped from 720p to 1080i and back again with no success. Still no VIDEO. I've done a soft reboot, power cord reboot, unplugged my optical audio cable. I'm pretty sure it's going to take another software download to fix this problem. I've read many versions of this VIDEO loss problem throughout this forum.
At least I can still get HD over my component port. I had no issues with previous downloads and have no other problems with L4.01 yet.


----------



## whatchel1

The LNB drift was vack when I turned on the system a few minutes before 7 pm CDT. Temp outside was 83. Seems to be that the drift shows up for me when it is warmer. Will check again after the hot of the day has gone.


----------



## koralis

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but I've experianced a couple of glitched with skip back on live TV (might only have been because it was on a half-hour show boundary?)


Show A was ending, and Show B preparing to come on. Some commercial said something I wanted my wife to hear, so I hit the skip back button. It ended up taking me back to the beginning of show A even though it seemed to claim I was live. 

I changed the channel, then changed back and it was well again. Something screwy with the live buffers...


----------



## jnewtonsooner

This has become a daily occurance for me since the 4.01 download. 

I will be watching when the screen goes black and the 622 won't respond. No picture or sound on either TV.

The only solution is a hard restart which seems to clear up the problem for a day or so.

I'm having problems with HDMI to an HP TV that I didn't have before - like no picture/sound anymore on HDMI.

I never had this problem before 4.01.


----------



## BobaBird

Just got current again with this thread, many additions made to the 622 L401 Software History page.


----------



## Slordak

I don't suppose someone can clarify what exactly it means when the receiver reports the aforementioned "drift"? Does it mean that the dish isn't aimed correctly, and this is an alternative reporting measure to "signal strength"? Or does it represent something else?

And is there something which can or should be done to correct the drift? For example, should one aim the dish more in a certain direction based on the numbers which it reports?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I think that the lnb drift message is about the lnb going bad not about the actual dish drifting from side to side. THe new software is supposed to detect failures in the lnb before they occur ,but the problem is this software doesn't work right . It is causing these messages to occur even on new lnbs like I got . 

I had to take all of my cables and change them out behind the receiver as well as the diplexor and the ddp seperator too. Once I did this after clearing out the check switch matrix ( removing sat cables and let it count down to 38 ) I put the new cables and diplexor and seperator on and reran the check switch and it all is working right now. Had to do this on both of my 622 dvrs in both rooms. NO problems anylonger with the lnb drift but I do get the occasional scanning for satellites when I go into the dish point screen. I have the 1000.2 sat dish which looks at 110/119/129 and a side sat for 61.5 plugged into the lnb port. This is causing my lost locks to go into the 40 and 50 range a day on both tuners on both dvrs.


----------



## Ron Barry

Mike.. I also have the LNB Drift message on my 148 Dish. It does not seem to be causing me any issues. I am also seeing the lock counts around 30 to 40. You obviously have been watching this closer. Is the lock numbers reset daily? 

Perhaps I am not seeing issues because I am seeing them on 148 and that is mainly used for JapanTV, however, if there was issues the person watching Japan TV would be given me some pain.  

To see if this LNB Drift message relates to a software issue and some customer pain is there some way you have been able to correlate it?


----------



## Hall

Ron Barry said:


> #1. Don't have a clue what you are saying here. I have never had a timer reappear? are you talking a timer or timer event?


 I had this happen a few days and put it off as "user error" but it did it again to me today. Here's the steps:


Press DVR (3) times
Choose "Timers" from right
Select a program (a timer event) from the list
Choose Delete from right
Confirm "Yes"
I just reported this to Dish via the e-mail they sent within the half hour.

In the process of writing down the steps, my example didn't work....  Go figure. I think it might be related to different timers, i.e. "All" vs "New", for the same program. Different channels may or may not be a factor, i.e. satellite local vs OTA local or SD channel vs HD channel. I had posted earlier about Planet Earth timer not finding any episodes and that I had to create a 2nd timer that did catch them. I noticed the timer not being deleted when I tried. It took a 2nd try. Today, it occurred with American Idol. My wife had the timer for the SD channel (so it didn't overlap with House). I created a new timer to record the HD channel, adjusted the start/end time, then when it was okay, attempted to delete her timer. Again, it took two tries.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Ron Barry said:


> Mike.. I also have the LNB Drift message on my 148 Dish. It does not seem to be causing me any issues. I am also seeing the lock counts around 30 to 40. You obviously have been watching this closer. Is the lock numbers reset daily?
> 
> Perhaps I am not seeing issues because I am seeing them on 148 and that is mainly used for JapanTV, however, if there was issues the person watching Japan TV would be given me some pain.
> 
> To see if this LNB Drift message relates to a software issue and some customer pain is there some way you have been able to correlate it?


 MY lost locks today are 15/27 . So it has dropped every day since day one of the software, so I believe it does reset just like everything in the counters . I have figured out one thing about it. I have a dish 1000.2 with both 129 and a side sat dish for 61.5 . I think it is causing problems with the system because sometimes it will go to 61.5 for the hd channels and sometimes it will go to 129.

IF I try to check a transponder for anything off of 110 or 119 it will go to the right satellite. It seems to only have problems with the 129 and the 61.5 and if I go to check a transponder while watching an ota channel, it will default to 105 or 121 - neither in my check switch matrix.

IT seems to me the dish or the receiver, is having problems deciding whether to go to 129 or 61.5 for my hd channels and it is causing the lost locks. IF I go to check say RAVE channel on the transponder and it is on 129, but the message under the strength menu is in red and says wrong satellite 61.5 , then this creates a lost lock.

IF I go right back and check it again it will go to the right satellite for 61.5 and be in green and locked on both the transponder, satellite and the message under the strength menu. IF I check a third time in a row it will say Scanning for satellites.

The way I delt with the whole lnb drift issue was to ignore the message and then replace all cables , seperators, diplexors and clear the matrix and then replace with the new cables , seperators, and diplexors and re run the check switch. This fixed the problem on both 622 dvrs. Before this "fix", I was losing the other tuner and the satellite signal would be lost on recordings and it would stop recording the shows.


----------



## ramses26

Ever since I got the new update, my 622, gives me a black screen and then restarts. This past Saturday, it did it about 7-8 times in a day. It's getting annoying since most of my shows are getting half recorded. Is anyone else experencing this issue?


----------



## lujan

ramses26 said:


> Ever since I got the new update, my 622, gives me a black screen and then restarts. This past Saturday, it did it about 7-8 times in a day. It's getting annoying since most of my shows are getting half recorded. Is anyone else experencing this issue?


I got the black screen along with the screeching a few days after the L4.01 update but have not seen it since.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Hall said:


> I had this happen a few days and put it off as "user error" but it did it again to me today. Here's the steps:
> 
> 
> Press DVR (3) times
> Choose "Timers" from right
> Select a program (a timer event) from the list
> Choose Delete from right
> Confirm "Yes"


Another oddity with the Daily schedule screen (accessed via 3 DVR button pushes) that I've had with L4.01 occurs when I "Restore" a skipped event. More often than not it will continue to show as skipped in the schedule screen until I completely exit all DVR menus and come back in again.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Mike D-CO5 said:


> IT seems to me the dish or the receiver, is having problems deciding whether to go to 129 or 61.5 for my hd channels and it is causing the lost locks. IF I go to check say RAVE channel on the transponder and it is on 129, but the message under the strength menu is in red and says wrong satellite 61.5 , then this creates a lost lock.


Interesting - that is exactly what the CSR told me she thought was happening on my system when I called support last week. I guess she figured it out based on the results of the tests she had me doing&#8230;


----------



## Mike D-CO5

AVJohnnie said:


> Interesting - that is exactly what the CSR told me she thought was happening on my system when I called support last week. I guess she figured it out based on the results of the tests she had me doing&#8230;


 I wonder if I disconnect the 61.5 sat if this will correct the lost locks?


----------



## AVJohnnie

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I wonder if I disconnect the 61.5 sat if this will correct the lost locks?


If you do it I'd be curious to hear your results. As for me, I'm going to wait and see if L4.02 gets things back to tolerable again.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I just remembered that I used to have the 129 lnb covered with foil to get it out of the check switch matrix- so it would default to 61.5. I actually reran the check switch matrix so it would include the 129 sat after the initial download, because I thought it was causing my lost locks then. So I guess I will wait for L402 as well.

I am sure it is COMING SOON!


----------



## srrobinson2

On Tuesday, April 3 at 9:30PM EST, I was watching "The Unit" from my local CBS OTA HD station. I started watching the show 30 mins into it while it was still recording (started from the beginning). My 622 rebooted after watching the show for about 3 mins. After a very lengthy restart, I began watching the show again. 7 minutes later, it rebooted again.

I missed about 10 minutes of the show (approximately 5 mins per restart).


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I couldn't watch American Idol Tuesday night while it was recording from the start. It would just freeze up on a live screen and go no where. I didn't want to reboot it because I had three things recording. It did let me watch NCIS from my ota station while it was recording from the start. Later after all recordings were over it froze up while I was searching for movies and rebooted itself.


----------



## Kricket

well - this is very interesting - i just popped on to give an update about my REALLY long "channel switching time" - yesterday when i got home from work - that problem was COMPLETELY gone - i was able to switch back and forth between any channel and it would only take a few seconds

tonite - i just got home and figured id post an update - as i popped open my laptop, to write this post, i switched to the history channel and bam - the problems back again - took about 12 seconds to switch the channel

i dont know whats going on - one day the problem is there, the next its gone, and then its back again - i was hoping that they put out another "mini-update" (not even sure if dish does that) and thats what solved the problem - but now that its back again i dont know what to think...


----------



## Hall

This may be normal behavior, but I've never ran into this before, so here goes...

When fast-forwarding and hitting the Stop button, what should happen ?? To me, it should go to the same screen you get if you were to hit stop during playback. Instead, it pauses. Is that normal ??


----------



## whatchel1

Mine has rebooted twice since 4.01. Never done this before.


----------



## BobaBird

Hall, I think that's normal. At least it fits the model of pressing REW taking you from 300x FF to 60x FF rather than directly to 1x REW.

And speaking of timers, I see the number of events increaed from 288 to 576. Did the number of timers also increase or is it still 96?


----------



## jkinghome

The FF/RWD is really bugging me. Not only is it jerky when FF/RWD, stopping it, even at slow speeds, it seems to jump forward or backward, you can NEVER get it exactly right.


----------



## Rick_R

Mine has rebooded 2 or 3 times since getting 4.01. It had rebooted maybe 3 times in the previous year. Since it takes 5 munutes to reboot this was really annoying in the middle of the Jay Leno monolog.

I have obvserved that the fast forward and rewind are jerky. Was this in response to the suit over Dish Network using the patented DVR algorithms? If so can I pay my 25 cent royalty and get the old algorithm back?

Rick R


----------



## Hall

Mine has rebooted ZERO times (that I know of) since getting L4.01. Like you, mine rarely ever reboots....


----------



## whatchel1

Mine has also rebooted twice. It hasn't done the the entire time I have had it. That is over a year. :flaiming 1 of them was in the middle of a show I was DVR'in.


----------



## jacmyoung

I don't know if this was reported, did you guys lose closed caption? My wife is very upset that she had to read the dialog after putting the baby to sleep, now she has to watch silent movies minus the caption, a huge step backward I can't blame her.


----------



## JimD

MISTRV said:


> I have sound but no VIDEO on both tuners with HDMI port. Component is fine. I only use single mode.
> When will L402 download?


I have always used the HDMI port on my 622 (in single mode) to feed the video to my DLP TV. I used to use 720P res, but found several months ago that 1080i looks better. It's been running that way for months without any serious issues.

Yesterday we were watching a recording when suddenly the picture went black. I've tried everything I can think of (or suggested here in the forum) and it simply won't display anything out the HDMI port anymore.

I had to switch back to component mode in order to see the picture.


----------



## GravelChan

jacmyoung said:


> I don't know if this was reported, did you guys lose closed caption? My wife is very upset that she had to read the dialog after putting the baby to sleep, now she has to watch silent movies minus the caption, a huge step backward I can't blame her.


I have had that happen (rarely), both before and after 4.01. A reboot has always fixed it for me. Did you try rebooting yours?

Chan


----------



## Hall

jacmyoung said:


> I don't know if this was reported, did you guys lose closed caption?


 I don't recall EVER using closed captioning with my Dish receivers, but I just tried it. It works for satellite-provided channels (my locals) but not the OTA channels. Is that a station problem or a receiver one ??

I don't get CC on the VOOM channels, Universal HD, Discovery HD Theatre, and others, I'm sure (haven't checked). I do get it on Nat'l Geographic HD, HDNet Movies, History Channel, and so on.

I'd guess many issues are channel or station-related.


----------



## Ron Barry

CC works with my OTA channels. Could be that CC was not being sent with the particular OTA programming. 

And yes it is station by station and even program by program... 

jacmyoung.. Is it across the board? if so, do a power plug reboot. Pull the power, give it a few minutes and plug it back in. See if that gets things going again.. 

I think I read one post of someone else loosing CC with the update but a power plug reboot restored it. (If memory serves)


----------



## Hall

I forgot to mention in my previous post but when L4.01 was supposed to have been released (one of the many, earlier missed rollout dates), one claimed reason was Dish discovered a CC-related issue and halted the release. True ?? Who knows....


----------



## dreslism

jacmyoung said:


> I don't know if this was reported, did you guys lose closed caption? My wife is very upset that she had to read the dialog after putting the baby to sleep, now she has to watch silent movies minus the caption, a huge step backward I can't blame her.


Yes, this is an issue with 4.01. CC dissappeard with 4.01. A font panel reboot brought it back, but the next day it was gone again! Toggleing CC on and off in the menu does nothing, only the reboot will turn it back on. There is something that is turning it off, but I cannot determine what it is yet.

My wife is hearing impaired and HAS to have CC to watch TV.

(now since 4.01) If you sit down at night and notice CC is not there while recording a show ( we don't watch live), then you can't reboot it to get it back as something else is usually recording during primetime. Now you have to wait till 11:00 or 12:00 at night to reboot it, so my wife loses a whole night. As soon as I reboot it, it's back, but a day or so later it will be gone again.

I have not determined what sequence make it go away, there must be something.

Very frustrating!

Who can we report this info to? I was not on the 4.01 beta list, but I got 4.01 anyways, so I don't have any official report information to know who to send this information to.

--Scott


----------



## Stewart Vernon

FYI... I lost all of my OTA tonight around 9pm. Similar experience to how it happened to me last week. Had been watching an OTA channel for an hour or so, then switched to another OTA channel... then was looking at the EPG and My Recordings and suddenly lost all OTA.

Front-panel restart did the trick and restored OTA just like before.

I have not had this as much as some folks... but now I have had it twice on this release.

I already reported tonight's experience to Dish earlier.


----------



## jacmyoung

dreslism said:


> Yes, this is an issue with 4.01. CC dissappeard with 4.01. A font panel reboot brought it back, but the next day it was gone again! Toggleing CC on and off in the menu does nothing, only the reboot will turn it back on. There is something that is turning it off, but I cannot determine what it is yet.
> 
> My wife is hearing impaired and HAS to have CC to watch TV.
> 
> (now since 4.01) If you sit down at night and notice CC is not there while recording a show ( we don't watch live), then you can't reboot it to get it back as something else is usually recording during primetime. Now you have to wait till 11:00 or 12:00 at night to reboot it, so my wife loses a whole night. As soon as I reboot it, it's back, but a day or so later it will be gone again.
> 
> I have not determined what sequence make it go away, there must be something.
> 
> Very frustrating!
> 
> Who can we report this info to? I was not on the 4.01 beta list, but I got 4.01 anyways, so I don't have any official report information to know who to send this information to.
> 
> --Scott


Just did the front panel reboot and CC is back, will let you know if it will last.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## cummingsje

HDMe said:


> FYI... I lost all of my OTA tonight around 9pm. Similar experience to how it happened to me last week. Had been watching an OTA channel for an hour or so, then switched to another OTA channel... then was looking at the EPG and My Recordings and suddenly lost all OTA.
> 
> Front-panel restart did the trick and restored OTA just like before.
> 
> I have not had this as much as some folks... but now I have had it twice on this release.
> 
> I already reported tonight's experience to Dish earlier.


I have lost all OTA twice in the last 2 days. I had lost them 2 other times after receiving 4.01. The curious thing about the last 2 was it happened only after changing the aspect ratio from my dish remote (coincidence?). Both times a front panel reset restored them. I also reported to Beta Bugs.


----------



## whatchel1

It hit me last night 1st screech, 3rd reboot since L401.
1) Single or dual mode?
*Single Mode*
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. 
*DVR'd event auto select audio, It was an OTA event *
3) Type of audio connection.
*component video w/optical connection audio*
4) 622 revision number.
*L 4.01*
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action?
*On its own. No clue as to it was going to happen*
6) How many times have you experienced this.
*1st screech, 3rd reboot since L401*
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
*DVR'd*
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc.
*Rebooted after I hit stop *
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again
*No played perfect but it restarted fro the start of the show not at the point that it locked up*

Yeah it's under screeeeeeeeeeeeeeh too. So sue me (ha-ha)


----------



## Rob Glasser

HDMe said:


> FYI... I lost all of my OTA tonight around 9pm. Similar experience to how it happened to me last week. Had been watching an OTA channel for an hour or so, then switched to another OTA channel... then was looking at the EPG and My Recordings and suddenly lost all OTA.
> 
> Front-panel restart did the trick and restored OTA just like before.
> 
> I have not had this as much as some folks... but now I have had it twice on this release.
> 
> I already reported tonight's experience to Dish earlier.


How are your Sat channels when this happens? Do you sometimes get a brief acquiring signal screen when you tune to them but they eventually show up? I've seen a problem like this a couple times myself. Things will be fine, then all of a sudden it looks like I have no signal for all my OTA, but I also have intermittent problems with Sat. channels too. Like you a reboot fixes it. Sometimes around the same time I get a brief pop-up about needing to run a check switch. The last time all of this happened I ran a check switch and I haven't had the problem since, been a couple weeks now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't seen any satellite channel problems when the OTA problem happens. In fact, when I first lost OTA (both times) I tried looking at various satellite channels and had no problems with those.

At least in my case, only the OTA was affected.


----------



## Hall

I've gotten the yellow notice box saying I've lost my OTA a number of times. More recently since getting L4.01 ?? A very strong "maybe". On the other hand, the signal comes back at 97-100 on the meter.

Did they mess with the OTA tuner ?? I believe so. All of my local channels were pegged at 100 except for one, which was in the high 80s to low 90s. Now it's also maxed out at 100. Only reason it was "low" is because I had to aim my antenna away from it to pick up a weaker output station and I sacrificed one for the other.


----------



## ebaltz

4.01 messed with trick play (FF/RW) where it is almost useless. You can't pause and frame andvance or reverse from where you paused without it skipping around to seemingly random spots, but I imagine keyframes. Very annoying. Heck this is something that has worked on my 501 since I got that like 6 years ago. They can't get it right?


----------



## plainsman

Last tuesday, recording 2 HD shows, both which ran 7 - 8 pm. -- repeated, annoying audio dropouts.
[ 20 - 50 per show -- had to keep apologizing to my wife. ]

the dropouts were in the recordings, and not (only) during playback ... i.e. I could skip back and repeat the pattern of dropouts. I have never had a problem w/ dropouts before 4.01.

[an under-the-covers guess - recording shows now takes more CPU than it did before ... and processing which happens in support of recording falls behind.]

repeated my earlier problem of chase-play catching up to a recording HD show, @ the catch-up point play went into pause jerk-forward, jerk-back.


----------



## Murenger

Hall said:


> I've gotten the yellow notice box saying I've lost my OTA a number of times. More recently since getting L4.01 ?? A very strong "maybe". On the other hand, the signal comes back at 97-100 on the meter.
> 
> Did they mess with the OTA tuner ?? I believe so. All of my local channels were pegged at 100 except for one, which was in the high 80s to low 90s. Now it's also maxed out at 100. Only reason it was "low" is because I had to aim my antenna away from it to pick up a weaker output station and I sacrificed one for the other.


I have been a Dish customer since 1998 and I just upgraded to the 622 two weeks ago and had no idea what I was getting. Now after reading all these posts; I now know that I am not crazy.

First Issue: My OTA channels were absolutely perfect utilizing my HD tuner in the TV. When I scanned my HD OTA locals into the 622, I could not find my NBC affiliate. I hooked my TV back up and it was there. My brother-in-law is the digital engineer at this station and I asked him what the problem was and he said everything was fine on his end. He did a 'soft-reset' of their processor and it magically appeared in the 622. My concern is that is was showing up on my HDTV before and wasnt on the 622.

Second issue: Using my HDTV I get the programing information with no problem. Using the 622 I did not get any information for about two days and only then did I get CBS, FOX, and NBC. ABC and ETV all I get is "Digital Service".

Third Issue: I am consistantly getting that YELLOW screen saying signal is lost. I rarely lost reception using my HDTV and now my wife hates to watch the OTA broadcasts because during an hour show' we will see the YELLOW screen no less than 5-6 times...

Any help with any of these would help...


----------



## Hall

Presuming you have L4.01 on your receiver (just because it's new doesn't mean it has it), your OTA dropouts _may be related_ to L4.01. OTA has been affected for some people... Am I getting more dropouts now ?? I honestly can't nor won't say yet... Unless you're recording (or pausing, rewinding, etc) many of your shows, you might just consider using the HDTV's tuner for the time being.

The program guide problem isn't related to the new software at all. It normally takes 12+ hours for the local channel information to show up in the guide. As for your ABC and ETV channels, does Dish carry those via satellite ?? If not, they will NOT provide guide data either. ETV sounds like a small, i.e. low-power independent station and Dish typically doesn't carry those. It's also very possible that they don't carry your ABC. They can't always get agreements with stations.


----------



## Murenger

When I say ETV that is the PBS station and our local broadcaster has the best HD in our market in that they use much less compression than the others. All of my locals are carried by Dish and the reason that I upgraded was to enjoy the DVR functionality (I have a 625) with the HD.

Isnt the 622 supposed to use the PSIP to gather the station information to include the programming and why is it working for some and not all?

Pardon the ignorance with the 622, but I am really surprised that the basics of picking up the OTAHD is an issue with all the dropouts and I just want to make sure that I am not missing something....:eek2:


----------



## Hall

You might be better off creating a new topic for the lack of guide data for your ABC and ETV stations. In fact, this new forum, http://dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=123, might be the ideal place. This issue is NOT related to the receiver's software.

As for dropping OTA, there really are no "basics".  There's too many variables involved, from the station and their equipment and that equipment's software to consumer's hardware and software. I presume there are "standards" (ATSC ??) that everyone should follow, but that doesn't always happen. This is NOT unique to Dish either, by the way.


----------



## Ron Barry

Murenger said:


> When I say ETV that is the PBS station and our local broadcaster has the best HD in our market in that they use much less compression than the others. All of my locals are carried by Dish and the reason that I upgraded was to enjoy the DVR functionality (I have a 625) with the HD.
> 
> Isnt the 622 supposed to use the PSIP to gather the station information to include the programming and why is it working for some and not all?
> 
> Pardon the ignorance with the 622, but I am really surprised that the basics of picking up the OTAHD is an issue with all the dropouts and I just want to make sure that I am not missing something....:eek2:


Check the OTA Section at the link below. There are dicussions that should help in understanding how OTA works with EPG info. As Hall indicated, there is a new OTA support forum and all conversations relating to OTA mapping and channel related issues should be posted there.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64185


----------



## Hall

Where is your link supposed to be pointing ?? It's not pointing to the OTA one.... Or are you just pointing him to the "get up to speed" master list for the 622 ??


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes I provided the link to the _Tips and Useful threads_ link and indicated to check out the threads in the OTA section. I edited my previous post to make it more clear.


----------



## whatchel1

The 622 doesn't receive it's local EPG via PSIP. They use Tribune Media Services for the listings info. This is why stations that are not carried by E* don't have guide info.


----------



## Jim5506

PSIP is next to useless for program data. It would be abominable to try to use it for recording.

All it's useful for is station ID.


----------



## rustamust

Since my original post of OTA not locking I performed a soft reboot and rescaned locals and CBS still would not lock. Went to locals screen and entered channel # and that did as I have lost lock a single time and no drop outs, video or audio. No other problems either.


----------



## James Long

Jim5506 said:


> All it's useful for is station ID.


IF that! :lol:


----------



## LouMinati

ebaltz said:


> 4.01 messed with trick play (FF/RW) where it is almost useless. You can't pause and frame andvance or reverse from where you paused without it skipping around to seemingly random spots, but I imagine keyframes. Very annoying. Heck this is something that has worked on my 501 since I got that like 6 years ago. They can't get it right?


I second this. DVR 101 says I should be able to pause a frame and resume right where I hit pause.

I like to watch Jeopardy with my girlfriend and since neither of us are Mensa members we sometimes like to have a few extra seconds to think about an answer. After I pause, then hit play, this new "feature packed" software update skips a few frames forward - right past the answer from Alex. Horrible. I want the old software back.

Lou


----------



## tnsprin

Rob Glasser said:


> L4.01 testers please use this thread to discuss your experiences with the release of L4.01.
> 
> Software release notes can be found here


Do we want to add 4.03 comments here (if so I suggest I title change) or start a new thread?


----------



## odbrv

I would like a new thread.


----------



## ebaltz

new 4.03 threads have already been started


----------



## Ron Barry

Closed thread.. Take L4.03 discussion to the L4.03 thread started by Stew.


----------

